# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  I'm Going to Celebrate

## Cedric

As of today there remain only 145 days and 15 hours until Barack Obama slimes his way out of the Oval Office for the last time.  One hundred and forty-five days is nothing.  Considering what we have put up with since 2008 the time remaining until Barack is gone is nothing.  

Yes I know that there is a fifty-fifty chance that Hillary Clinton will succeed that horror and herself become the new waking nightmare of this nation.  But I have made up my mind to celebrate anyway when Barack choppers off into the sunset while -- hopefully -- a bunch of patriots chant  "*Na na na na*, *na na na na*, *hey hey hey*, *goodbye*," and then issue him a middle finger salute, just like leftists did to Bush at the end of his presidency while the MSM gleefully aired the event.  

No of course the MSM won't air it if the same thing happens to Obama, or if they do air it then they will tag the singers as a group of racist rightwing extremists and then demand that they be charged with a hate crime.  That's just the way that they roll nowadays.  But I am going to celebrate.  

How will I celebrate?  I'm going to learn all the words to the " *Na na na na*, *na na na na*, *hey hey hey*, *goodbye!*" song and sing them all day long, and maybe even do that for a week; and I intend to smile one hell of a lot.  What can I say?  I don't drink anymore and I'm pushing sixty.  My celebration options-window isn't very wide anymore.  But I'm still going to celebrate.

----------

Deno (10-29-2016),DrPeeper1970 (09-02-2016),Jim Scott (08-27-2016),Libhater (08-27-2016),potlatch (08-27-2016),RePHormed (08-28-2016),Stonewall (12-15-2016)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Attachment 16679

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-27-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

sounds good.  MAybe we need to make this a sticky and then add to it daily.  Are you willing to do that?   :Smiley20:

----------


## Jeffrey

> As of today there remain only 145 days and 15 hours until Barack Obama slimes his way out of the Oval Office for the last time.  One hundred and forty-five days is nothing.  Considering what we have put up with since 2008 the time remaining until Barack is gone is nothing.  
> 
> Yes I know that there is a fifty-fifty chance that Hillary Clinton will succeed that horror and herself become the new waking nightmare of this nation.  But I have made up my mind to celebrate anyway when Barack choppers off into the sunset while -- hopefully -- a bunch of patriots chant  "*Na na na na*, *na na na na*, *hey hey hey*, *goodbye*," and then issue him a middle finger salute, just like leftists did to Bush at the end of his presidency while the MSM gleefully aired the event.  
> 
> No of course the MSM won't air it if the same thing happens to Obama, or if they do air it then they will tag the singers as a group of racist rightwing extremists and then demand that they be charged with a hate crime.  That's just the way that they roll nowadays.  But I am going to celebrate.  
> 
> How will I celebrate?  I'm going to learn all the words to the " *Na na na na*, *na na na na*, *hey hey hey*, *goodbye!*" song and sing them all day long, and maybe even do that for a week; and I intend to smile one hell of a lot.  What can I say?  I don't drink anymore and I'm pushing sixty.  My celebration options-window isn't very wide anymore.  But I'm still going to celebrate.


White Lives Matter is a hate group but not Black Lives Matter. How's that grab you?  I got one solution for that. Line the black bastards up head to back and one 30.06 round from and old Garand will take out three at a time.  One clip of 8 rounds, 24 losers down for the good of the cause.  

If those jerks want to be treated with respect then they need to get civilized and shut the hell up. They just don't get it, or do they.
Whites have no use of them and want them out of their faces. But no, the whites are social punching bags. Yeh right.

----------

Libhater (08-27-2016),Montana (09-04-2016)

----------


## Jeffrey

That zombie has stirred up trouble for people much too long now and the sooner he leaves office the better. We have wasted nearly 8 years putting up with our token black in the WH.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> sounds good.  MAybe we need to make this a sticky and then add to it daily.  Are you willing to do that?


A party. Okay.

 :Applause:

----------


## Calypso Jones

January 20, 2017  Friday, 12 noon.    Do we do this?   @Cedric?

I'd like to see a daily entry, hopefully by cedric, stating days left and what the butthead and I don't mean cedric has done that day to make us suffer before he vacates the premises and we fumigate it.

----------

Montana (09-04-2016)

----------


## Cedric

> sounds good.  MAybe we need to make this a sticky and then add to it daily.  Are you willing to do that?


Sounds good to me.  We can list the countdown, list reasons why we will be happy when Obama leaves office, and list ways in which we intend to celebrate.  Winner!

----------

Montana (09-04-2016)

----------


## Cedric

> January 20, 2017  Friday, 12 noon.    Do we do this?   @Cedric?
> 
> I'd like to see a daily entry, hopefully by cedric, stating days left and what the butthead and I don't mean cedric has done that day to make us suffer before he vacates the premises and we fumigate it.


Yes It sounds good to me Calypso.  I have no trouble thinking up reasons why I will be grateful to see that last of that nation-hater in his official capacity as president.  So sticky this and let's make it happen.

----------

Montana (09-04-2016)

----------


## Cedric

> That zombie has stirred up trouble for people much too long now and the sooner he leaves office the better. We have wasted nearly 8 years putting up with our token black in the WH.


The fact that Barack Obama is a token Black president -- which ironically makes leftists racist since the only reason that they voted for him was the nature of his skin tone -- could have been a non-issue had he genuinely cared about our nation when he became president.  He could have risen to the occasion and become great, but instead he bitterly clung to his Saul Alinsky training and to his "God DAMN America!" sentiments in order to become arguably one of the worst presidents of the past one hundred years.

----------

Jim Scott (08-27-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

stuck and done.  Go for it.  Make sure your countdown days are obvious to all so we know exactly how much time is left.    I gotta tell you though...just cause he's out of the white house doesn't mean he's gonna shut his pie hole.

----------


## Cedric

> stuck and done.  Go for it.  Make sure your countdown days are obvious to all so we know exactly how much time is left.    I gotta tell you though...just cause he's out of the white house doesn't mean he's gonna shut his pie hole.


Yep.  I figure that if Hillary wins then he will keep a reasonably low profile for a year or two so that she can BE president, but if Trump wins then he will be on air constantly in one form or the other talking about hate filled and racist rightwingers and so forth and so on.  

G.W. Bush?  One didn't hear from him for years after Obama replaced him.  Obama?  One won't cease hearing from him for years and years and years.

----------


## Big Dummy

<<THREAD MERGE>>  thanks @Big Dummy

I'm going to celebrate in January. Either for Americas chance to be great again or the end of the world as we know it. 

 I'll have a drink to toast Trumps victory. Or I'll drink myself unconscious and watch the the world die if Hillary wins. Sort of like a last drink on a sinking ship. Either way I'm going to dig into the liquor cabinet.

----------

Hairball (08-27-2016)

----------


## Cedric

> I'm going to celebrate in January. Either for Americas chance to be great again or the end of the world as we know it. 
> 
>  I'll have a drink to toast Trumps victory. Or I'll drink myself unconscious and watch the the world die if Hillary wins. Sort of like a last drink on a sinking ship. Either way I'm going to dig into the liquor cabinet.


Yes, I'm conflicted myself.  If Hillary wins then I will be giddy that Obama is leaving but sad because Hillary will be taking over.  It's sort of like being the traditional definition of a clown's makeup; laughing on the outside while crying on the inside.  Yeah . . . something like that.  

On the other hand if Trump wins then it will be a clear sweep victory for the Right of Center of this nation and therefore it will be . . . party time!  People Right of Center will be forming conga lines.

----------

Hairball (08-27-2016)

----------


## Hairball

Root beer for everyone at tPF if Trump wins!

If Hillary wins, I'll start writing a book titled, "Well, We USED To Be Great."

----------

Cedric (08-27-2016),MrogersNhood (11-13-2016)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Wow....... I made a post in this thread and it vanished !!!!!!! I guess I didn't build that.

Here it is:

We won't have to listen to this shite anymore.



..................................................  ......... what an arrogant obnoxious bastard.

----------

Cedric (08-27-2016),Hairball (11-14-2016)

----------


## Quark

I wouldn't get to excited just yet. Obama's replacement is waiting in the wings and she could be even worse. So much worse that the nation state may end.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I wouldn't get to excited just yet. Obama's replacement is waiting in the wings and she could be even worse. So much worse that the nation state may end.


We said we would ignore that for now.

----------


## Jeffrey

> As of today there remain only 145 days and 15 hours until Barack Obama slimes his way out of the Oval Office for the last time.  One hundred and forty-five days is nothing.  Considering what we have put up with since 2008 the time remaining until Barack is gone is nothing.  
> 
> Yes I know that there is a fifty-fifty chance that Hillary Clinton will succeed that horror and herself become the new waking nightmare of this nation.  But I have made up my mind to celebrate anyway when Barack choppers off into the sunset while -- hopefully -- a bunch of patriots chant  "*Na na na na*, *na na na na*, *hey hey hey*, *goodbye*," and then issue him a middle finger salute, just like leftists did to Bush at the end of his presidency while the MSM gleefully aired the event.  
> 
> No of course the MSM won't air it if the same thing happens to Obama, or if they do air it then they will tag the singers as a group of racist rightwing extremists and then demand that they be charged with a hate crime.  That's just the way that they roll nowadays.  But I am going to celebrate.  
> 
> How will I celebrate?  I'm going to learn all the words to the " *Na na na na*, *na na na na*, *hey hey hey*, *goodbye!*" song and sing them all day long, and maybe even do that for a week; and I intend to smile one hell of a lot.  What can I say?  I don't drink anymore and I'm pushing sixty.  My celebration options-window isn't very wide anymore.  But I'm still going to celebrate.


Won't it be nice to not have that antagonist race baiter on your TV?

Given the fact that Hillary is an Arkie I hope she doesn't coddle the blacks.  Trying to upgrade the plight if many blacks is a tall order as many have criminal records and others are untrainable. It is no wonder the fast food industry is automating as blacks tend to seek jobs flipping burgers. 

I don't mean to sound racist, but too many blacks just are not up to the task of living like white people, and the dismal conditions in
predominately black African countries attests to that. It is as if they have different concepts of value than whites do. A TV antenna on a back kouse was the mark of a black household in my neck of the woods.

And yet Obama is hell bent on brining the white standard of living down to the black level?  That just ain't too swuft, economically speaking. We cannot all live on government handouts.

----------


## Jeffrey

> stuck and done.  Go for it.  Make sure your countdown days are obvious to all so we know exactly how much time is left.    I gotta tell you though...just cause he's out of the white house doesn't mean he's gonna shut his pie hole.


someone needs to wind a gold iron around his scrawny neck and shove four golf balls in his mouth, or elsewhere. That is his legacy, golf. 

Poor Michelle needs to donate her big ass to a lard factory.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## John123

If Trump wins I might not have to drink as much beer...

----------


## Cedric

> Wow....... I made a post in this thread and it vanished !!!!!!! I guess I didn't build that.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> We won't have to listen to this shite anymore.
> 
> 
> ..................................................  ......... what an arrogant obnoxious bastard.


Right, and wasn't it marvelous the way that the MSM immediately went to bat for him on that one?  "What President Obama MEANT by that was . . . "

Butt head leftist journalists, we KNOW what he MEANT by it, which is why it totally pissed off the people who actually work for a living, pay taxes, and struggle to get ahead in life.  You and your Political Messiah can take your worship of Marxism and shove it sideways you pukes!

Not that I am still angry about Obama's communist statement . . .  :Geez:

----------


## Cedric

> We said we would ignore that for now.


Yep, because even if Hillary wins; i.e., steals the election, still it will be a relief to finally be rid of Barack Obama as president.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Yep, because even if Hillary wins; i.e., steals the election, still it will be a relief to finally be rid of Barack Obama as president.


...... at least she is white <just joking>
..................................................  ........... trailer trash.

----------

Cedric (08-27-2016)

----------


## RMNIXON

I get the feeling.

But an Alinsky Radical can do a lot of damage in 145 days.............

That was the plan all along!  :Sad20:

----------



----------


## potlatch

@Cedric

Gonna be a real "Party Animal", huh?

----------



----------


## Cedric

> ...... at least she is white <just joking>
> ..................................................  ........... trailer trash.


Ha!  Don't insult trailer trash like that.

----------



----------


## Cedric

> @Cedric
> 
> Gonna be a real "Party Animal", huh?


Yep.  It's probably that I'll even crack a smile . . .  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## potlatch

> Yep.  It's probably that I'll even crack a smile . . .


LOL, live it up!!

----------


## Jen

> The fact that Barack Obama is a token Black president -- which ironically makes leftists racist since the only reason that they voted for him was the nature of his skin tone -- could have been a non-issue had he genuinely cared about our nation when he became president.  He could have risen to the occasion and become great, but instead he bitterly clung to his Saul Alinsky training and to his "God DAMN America!" sentiments in order to become arguably one of the worst presidents of the past one hundred years.


I hoped - for the sake of the nation and for his own legacy - that he would opt for being great.  He didn't.  His legacy will be pure crapola of the "God Damn America" sort.  The worst president we've ever had simply because Obama hates America so much and it shows.

----------

Cedric (08-28-2016)

----------


## RobertLafollet

I look forward to celebrating when Trump is convicted of one of his many frauds and jailed.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I look forward to celebrating when Trump is convicted of one of his many frauds and jailed.


Such as???

----------


## Cedric

> I hoped - for the sake of the nation and for his own legacy - that he would opt for being great.  He didn't.  His legacy will be pure crapola of the "God Damn America" sort.  The worst president we've ever had simply because Obama hates America so much and it shows.


That's one reason why I despise the man.  With the bulk of the media essentially worshiping him he could have EFFORTLESSLY risen to greatness as a president; but since he is a narcissist and a nation-hater, he just couldn't be bothered.

----------


## Cedric

Day 144 (and 16 hours and 24 minutes).

Obama, how I despise you.  Let me count the ways.  Well no, because I would need a high tech calculator indeed to count that high, and it's just not worth the effort.  What I hope is that for all the damage Barack has done to this nation while leftists cheered, he ultimately leaves office in 144 days feeling let down because this nation survived his presidency.  

I remember thinking when it became obvious that the corrupt DNC was conspiring with the Mainstream Media to make Barack their presidential nominee that he would become -- if elected -- as great a disaster as president as had been Jimmy Carter.  The main difference between the men being that Carter was truly doing his best to be a good president while -- even as far back as 2008 -- I thought that Obama was way more interested in becoming president rather than being a good one.

Meh, but the theme of this sticky is joy.  Yes joy over the fact that in a mere 144 days Barack will be gone.  Can't you feel the very idea of that lifting your heart and putting a zing in your step?  I expect that when the time remaining tics down to mere double digits that every once in a while I will begin to spontaneously break out in belly laughs.  It's something to look forward to.

----------

Northern Rivers (08-28-2016)

----------


## Big Dummy

> I look forward to celebrating when Trump is convicted of one of his many frauds and jailed.


Has Trump used software designed to completely wipe e-mails from recovery? Was Trumps e-mails public property requested by FOIA and Congress? I myself am looking forward to justice.

----------

Northern Rivers (08-28-2016)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Has Trump used software designed to completely wipe e-mails from recovery? Was Trumps e-mails public property requested by FOIA and Congress? I myself am looking forward to justice.


Post #32.....I'm waiting for an answer, myself. What?

----------


## Big Dummy

> Post #32.....I'm waiting for an answer, myself. What?



 Did Trump lie to Congress? " What do you mean, like wipe with a cloth?"

----------


## RePHormed

We're going to celebrate too. Fried chicken, ribs, mac-n-cheez, greens, and watermelon and donuts for dessert.

----------

Cedric (08-28-2016)

----------


## Ginger

> Wow....... I made a post in this thread and it vanished !!!!!!! I guess I didn't build that.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> We won't have to listen to this shite anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................  ......... what an arrogant obnoxious bastard.


 Operator error?

----------


## Jen

> That's one reason why I despise the man.  With the bulk of the media essentially worshiping him he could have EFFORTLESSLY risen to greatness as a president; but since he is a narcissist and a nation-hater, he just couldn't be bothered.


Same here. I could have just as easily loved him.  Obama has chosen not to be great. It was his choice and his alone.

----------

Cedric (08-28-2016)

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Such as???


The fraud involved with Trump University, intentionally hiring undocumented polish, lieing to banks and city officials to get his buildings built.  Oh yes, and then there is his Russian connection which is why he will not release his taxes.  As his occasional slips show he is also lieing to his supporters to get votes.  If elected he will have the biggest conflict of interest ever and his business empire will always win.

----------


## Cedric

> We're going to celebrate too. Fried chicken, ribs, mac-n-cheez, greens, and watermelon and donuts for dessert.


Classy!  Oh and to celebrate Barack's native Hawaiian poor-little-rich-sod's roots along with our suspicions that he's actually a closet Muslim, add some roast pig to that as well.  Yum!

----------


## Cedric

Day 143 and 18 hours until Barack Obama is just a private citizen again; and thank God that the Constitution remains in place at least to that extent so that when the bastard's time is up, it's up!

Does anyone else remember when the pin head, newly sworn in president actually was inexperienced enough to think that he could bribe U.S. Representatives and Senators with a presidential wine and cheese meet and greet and thereafter get the GOPer segments to vote however he wanted?  Yeah, the Mainstream Media certainly glossed over that misstep.  As a matter of fact the new president screwed up so much in his early months that if it were not for the bulk of the press treating him like a Political Messiah then he would have been laughed out of the office.  

Laughter is considered to be the best medicine.  It's not of course.  Scientific investigations currently put neck and neck cutting edge medicine and technology AND a *strong* BELIEF in the efficacy of those aspects as being of primary importance. 

 Really, if you have FAITH in the efficacy of modern western medical practices then that's fifty percent of the health and recuperation battle right there.  I'm not kidding about that.  A couple of years ago the medical association itself reluctantly admitted that.  On the other hand it's always good to be able to laugh.  I am already laughing like hell at Obama and company, and I feel great!

I laugh because the man clearly had the ambition to destroy this nation and he has failed to do it.  Weakened us, yes.  Screwed us up, yes.  But knocked us out for the count?  Nope!  In that regard he has failed, and if the right person wins this presidential election then Trump will be spending a vast amount of his early months methodically reviewing and then wiping out of existence with pen and phone Barack Obama's vast host of quasi-illegal Executive Orders.  Most of what Barack has done TO this nation will eventually be erased or nullified.  That makes me grin.

The man is one of the worst presidents of this nation's history and most of his presidential 'accomplishments' will be nullified by and by.  I call that . . . a . . . result!

----------


## RobertLafollet

Cedric your memory is poor.  Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid were able to get a lot of Obama's early goals passed.  That included the stimulus which broke the back of the Bush Depression before it could become another Great Depression.  Also after Al Frankin was finally certified we got Obamacare which has helped millions, true it is only a bandaid on a failed system but it did keep it going longer then doing nothing would have.  

It was only after 2010 when the Republicans took the House and went to austerity policies that we went into stagnation.  Austerity is designed to destroy the economy and Obama checked the House when ever he could so we didn't get another Republican Great Depression.

----------


## Cedric

142 days and 18 hours

Have you noticed that there has been something of a news blackout on Barack Obama's activities the last couple of days?  I find that suspicious.  Since when has the nation-hater ever gone more than a day or two without unzipping and urinating on this nation since becoming president?  Ah well, we will find out what he's been up to eventually.

It seems to me that the other day he declared that he was going to sign the nation to some sort of binding environmental controls accord with other nations despite the refusal of Congress to get on board with the radical leftist scheme.  Ah Obama, the gift that keeps on giving.  If he hasn't screwed up or screwed this nation over lately then he will FIND a way . . . just like a good little leftist.  Sigh!

142 days can't pass swiftly enough for me!

----------


## Cedric

141 days and 18 hours.  Yowzah!  Hey Obama!  Can you hear that ol' clock ticking away?  Tic . . . tic . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . tic.

It's almost like magic, isn't it, the way in which one day follows on the heels of the other and how this national nightmare, called President Barack Obama, comes closer and closer to being just another nasty bit of national history rather than our daily dose of nasty tasting reality?  

Meanwhile even Reuters reluctantly admits that as of now Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton are tied in national polling results.  That's not good news for the Dem Party's Queen.  She's SUPPOSED to be waaaaaaaaay ahead of The Donald at this point in the presidential contest.  But then again nothing has been working out right for the Dem's this year.  Bernie Sanders, for instance, was just supposed to have been a loony Left token political placeholder while the DNC pretended to be running a contest rather than actually operating a fixed game.  Then the socialist started alienating hosts of Dem Party voters from Hillary's gang.  That was NOT supposed to have happened.  Bernie was just for show and then he accidentally -- for a time anyway -- turned into a real deal candidate and HURT Hillary.  Sweet!

In 2008 the entire universe seemingly conspired to put Barack Obama into the presidency in spite of common sense and the actual needs of this nation.  It's almost as if a shame-faced universe is trying to put things right at last, however, by pooping all over the Dem Party and its hand picked candidate no matter what.  

Well, it's about TIME!

----------


## RMNIXON

> That included the stimulus which broke the back of the Bush Depression before it could become another Great Depression.


You have got to be kidding?

It was the worst recession recovery in modern history and cost records amounts of debt. In contrast Bill Clinton was held by Congress to a very moderate stimulus and a much better recovery driven by private sector technology innovation and investment. Or did you forget about Obama's roads to nowhere?

Claims about another Depression being prevented are pure fantasy without any need of actual proof of course.

----------


## RMNIXON

> 141 days and 18 hours.  Yowzah!  Hey Obama!  Can you hear that ol' clock ticking away?  Tic . . . tic . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . tic.



Will Obama even notice?  :Thinking: 

It will probably be the same amount of time on the Golf Course I would imagine......

It will be Valarie and her cronies out of a job we hope! I know Trump won't be hiring from that bunch.

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> As of today there remain only 145 days and 15 hours until Barack Obama slimes his way out of the Oval Office for the last time.  One hundred and forty-five days is nothing.  Considering what we have put up with since 2008 the time remaining until Barack is gone is nothing.  
> 
> Yes I know that there is a fifty-fifty chance that Hillary Clinton will succeed that horror and herself become the new waking nightmare of this nation.  But I have made up my mind to celebrate anyway when Barack choppers off into the sunset while -- hopefully -- a bunch of patriots chant  "*Na na na na*, *na na na na*, *hey hey hey*, *goodbye*," and then issue him a middle finger salute, just like leftists did to Bush at the end of his presidency while the MSM gleefully aired the event.  
> 
> No of course the MSM won't air it if the same thing happens to Obama, or if they do air it then they will tag the singers as a group of racist rightwing extremists and then demand that they be charged with a hate crime.  That's just the way that they roll nowadays.  But I am going to celebrate.  
> 
> How will I celebrate?  I'm going to learn all the words to the " *Na na na na*, *na na na na*, *hey hey hey*, *goodbye!*" song and sing them all day long, and maybe even do that for a week; and I intend to smile one hell of a lot.  What can I say?  I don't drink anymore and I'm pushing sixty.  My celebration options-window isn't very wide anymore.  But I'm still going to celebrate.



People complain  about President Obama - when he could have done a much worse job. 

He made some mistakes; like Hillary and John Kerry as Secretary of State, as well as
some foreign policy decisions. But overall I give him a " B - " grade. He has a conservative 
side to him. 

He never messed with my Guns...... And I thank him for that. 



:Joe  : Registered and Voting Republican.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> You have got to be kidding?
> 
> It was the worst recession recovery in modern history and cost records amounts of debt. In contrast Bill Clinton was held by Congress to a very moderate stimulus and a much better recovery driven by private sector technology innovation and investment. Or did you forget about Obama's roads to nowhere?
> 
> Claims about another Depression being prevented are pure fantasy without any need of actual proof of course.


Liberals deny facts.

They have to.  Everything from economic manipulation to Glow Ball Warming...they live in an alternate reality.

Read Bobby's posts today.  He knows little and has no understanding; but he sure has his narrative down.

----------

RMNIXON (09-02-2016)

----------


## Cedric

> Will Obama even notice? 
> 
> It will probably be the same amount of time on the Golf Course I would imagine......
> 
> It will be Valarie and her cronies out of a job we hope! I know Trump won't be hiring from that bunch.


Don't forget the narcissism factor though.  Obama has grown accustomed to being acknowledged as the most important human being on Earth simply because he is the president of the most powerful and influential nation in the history of humanity.  Soon now he will be reduced to the suck up factor of professional hanger-ons, of groupies essentially paid to - er - group; and to an attention whore like Barack that will be a bitter pill to swallow.

----------

RMNIXON (09-02-2016)

----------


## Cedric

140 days and 18 hours.  If you blink then another countdown day has flashed by.  Today the Dems collectively are ANGRY because The Donald went down to Mexico and got . . . out . . . alive.  He wasn't lynched and in fact he seemed to have scored more political points.

  Hillary meanwhile continues to be AWOL from her campaign and only responds to Trump rather than be proactive in any useful manner.  So here is Barack having privately to admit to himself that it's starting to look like he will be taking his farewell limousine ride with Donald beside him rather than Hillary.

Of course since he fully despises the Clintons every bit as much as he despises Trump, that final limo-ride at government expense of Barack is going to be an emotionally uncomfortable one no matter what.  Good!

----------


## Cedric

139 days, 18 hours, and (as of this moment) 32 minutes.  Just wait, when it gets down to the last week or so I will be counting the very seconds as they slip away from Barack Obama.  What a travesty of a president!  By the way, I bet that every morning he wakes up in a cold sweat, knowing that his opportunities to screw over this nation (in an official capacity) are slip-sliding away.  Sweet!

By the way, as of yesterday most of the even quasi-reputable polling companies were finally willing to admit the obvious, that Donald Trump has pulled ahead of Hillary Clinton in every state that is not already Socialism Central.  People seem ready for a Change that THEY can Believe in.  Meh, we shall see.

Speaking of polling number FINALLY adjusted for reality rather than Dem Party political biases, notice that we are not being given any recent polling returns telling us (lying to us) about how popular Barack Obama is as a president?  Well it stands to reason, doesn't it?  Trump is the antithesis of Obama's philosophies and policies and so you can't very well have Trump surging ahead of Hillary and yet still have any credibility as a polling company when you claim that the average citizen adores the current Screw Up-in-Chief.

----------


## RMNIXON

> Don't forget the narcissism factor though.  Obama has grown accustomed to being acknowledged as the most important human being on Earth simply because he is the president of the most powerful and influential nation in the history of humanity.  Soon now he will be reduced to the suck up factor of professional hanger-ons, of groupies essentially paid to - er - group; and to an attention whore like Barack that will be a bitter pill to swallow.



I wonder how Obama will do on the Post Presidential Narcissist Tour? 

My bet is far worse than Bill Clinton!  :Smiley20:

----------


## QuaseMarco

Personally, I have nothing to celebrate unless Trump gets in.

----------


## Cedric

> I wonder how Obama will do on the Post Presidential Narcissist Tour? 
> 
> My bet is far worse than Bill Clinton!


That's guaranteed.  Bill Clinton spent years rehabilitating his image after his impeachment and the end of his presidency whereas Barack Obama considers himself to be God, and God is . . . perfect.  I expect him to become a jokes cracking rendition of Al Sharpton; i.e., a full time racial agitator who* only pretends* to be a humanitarian.

----------


## Cedric

138 days, eighteen hours, and 8 minutes.  Just think about that; in 39 days we will be into mere double digits territory in Barack;s extended pogrom against this nation of Cultural Marxism.  All things eventually end, even this ongoing nightmare.  Well before he leaves office on a trail of slime we will know the identity of his replacement, and either one will be galling to this particular man since he loathes BOTH Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton.

The irony there is that while Donald Trump undoubtedly has contempt for Obama, Hillary outright hates the outgoing president.  Remember that her first flirtation with being crowned Queen of the Dem Party predates Obama's 2008 run.  Hillary was groomed by the bulk of the Mainstream Media to BE president back in 2007.

  They almost had people convinced that there was no point in the GOPers even having primaries since it was inevitable that she was going to be the nation's first female president; and let's face reality here, if not for the rise and press generated deification of Barack Obama they -- the press -- would never have turned on Hillary in 2008.  Almost certainly the press would have rammed her into the Oval Office that year instead of Barack.  So she HATES Barack Obama; she really and truly . . . hates the man since before he decided to run for the office it was already a done-deal that she was going to become president.  In a way it can be argued that between them Barack Obama and the media stole history itself from her.  

Anyway, for his part it is a certainty the Barack would just as soon as not that she died from her obvious medical problems as succeed him as president.  The problem there being, of course, that he NEEDS her to succeed him so that the majority of his quasi-illegal Pen and Phone legacy of Executive Orders remain in place since he knows that a President Trump would be spending a vast amount of time methodically Penning and Phoning those executive orders of Obama's out of existence.

It's called being caught between a rock and a hard place and there are no soft options for Barack in these two scenarios.  Now ain't that nice?   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Cedric

> Personally, I have nothing to celebrate unless Trump gets in.


(Shrug)  Yes it will be a bummer if Hillary succeeds Barack.  But in this one respect I remain determined to look on the bright side and -- in my case -- also to be petty with it.  Considering that Barack really wants to be crowned His Majesty King Barack the First of the kingdom of the United States of America, I am going to celebrate his leaving regardless of the identity of the person succeeding him.  Obama is secretly enraged that he has got to leave office, and that makes me . . . happy.

----------


## Cedric

137 days, 18 hours, and 29 minutes . . . and then it's "Adios Obama!"  Does it seem real yet?  Yesterday Barack committed this nation to an environmental deal with China that we don't want; although it still has to be ratified by Congress and so let's see where that ends up when all is said and done.  Also he's supposed to sign away all U.S. based control of the Internet in the near future.  I think the Cultural Marxist is handing that over to the U.N.  There are so many assaults on and against this nation committed by the Left's sacred Political Messiah that over time I simply lose track of them.  But Obama is one prime nation-hating piece of work.  

Still it makes me feel better knowing that there is an actual cut-off date for this stuff and that when the final day rolls around then that's it for Barack Obama.  Sigh . . . but it is taking sooooooooooo long!

----------

Montana (09-04-2016)

----------


## Montana

I can only hope the celebratory gun fire is aimed in the right direction.Shame it has not been yet.

----------


## Jeffrey

> That's guaranteed.  Bill Clinton spent years rehabilitating his image after his impeachment and the end of his presidency whereas Barack Obama considers himself to be God, and God is . . . perfect.  I expect him to become a jokes cracking rendition of Al Sharpton; i.e., a full time racial agitator who* only pretends* to be a humanitarian.


Where is James Earl Ray when we need him?

----------


## Jeffrey

> January 20, 2017  Friday, 12 noon.    Do we do this?   @Cedric?
> 
> I'd like to see a daily entry, hopefully by cedric, stating days left and what the butthead and I don't mean cedric has done that day to make us suffer before he vacates the premises and we fumigate it.


Apparently his visit to China is going over like a turd in a punch bowl.  We would be ahead at the game if we gave him an extended LOA until Jan. 2017.

----------


## sooda

> Apparently his visit to China is going over like a turd in a punch bowl.  We would be ahead at the game if we gave him an extended LOA until Jan. 2017.


It was a protocol glitch.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Where is James Earl Ray when we need him?


John Hinckley's out.

Send him an email...tell him what Hillary is doing with Jodie Foster.

----------


## Cedric

> I can only hope the celebratory gun fire is aimed in the right direction.Shame it has not been yet.



People Right of Center should do a Twelve Days of Christmas theme when the countdown gets that low.  On the 12th day of Obama's leaving my true love gave to me . . . twelve Supreme Court judges judging, eleven Executive orders ordered, TEN Golden Senators . . . and so forth and so on.

----------


## Cedric

Day 136, 18 hours, and 14 minutes.  Yeeeeeeehaw!  

It's sort of like kicking a slowly rotting tree stump.  Day after day you pause to kick it with the bottom of your foot and it's always as solidly rooted as a healthy tooth and then one day you nudge it and it gives just the slightest bit.  Only 136 days left to Barack Obama's misrule people!  Now doesn't that make you feel good?

----------


## Cedric

Day 135, 18 hours, and 27 minutes.

A couple of days ago the president of the Philippines called Barack Obama a 'son of a whore' and told him to stay out of that nation.  Now while an essentially accurate description of Barack Obama it's way over the top harsh for the leader of any nominally friendly nation to say something like that about the leader of the most powerful and influential nation in humanity's history.  That means that Barack has really screwed up diplomatically with that nation and has done so in such a way that it can't be blown off as just a screwy U.S. ambassador having dropped the ball.  This screw-up -- whatever it is -- must not only be huge in nature but also directly traceable to an order or personal policy decision of Barack himself.   

All of which is mind boggling when you recall that Barack was touted by his worshipers as someone who could turn the world on with a smile and who would Kumbaya everyone simply because he WAS Barack Obama.  

But the weird thing about that is that although the leftist leg tinglers would have cheerfully given Barack a blow job even public -- even the females among them -- there was nothing about the fellow's overt nature and nor known background that would lead anyone sane into believing that the leaders of other nations -- most of whom are as cynical and hard-boiled as they come -- would similarly be inclined to pant and drool like a dog every time Barack either spoke or smiled at them.  Leftists were leading with this nation's chin with their self-indulgent insanity.

As the nation's Diplomat-in-Chief not only has Obama been a dud -- and predictably so -- but he has made a mockery out of the concept of President of the United States of America.  Hey . . . way to go leftists!

----------


## Jeffrey

> John Hinckley's out.
> 
> Send him an email...tell him what Hillary is doing with Jodie Foster.


Ole Hinck looks the part of an idiot.  Saw him on the net the other day.

----------


## Jeffrey

> Day 135, 18 hours, and 27 minutes.
> 
> A couple of days ago the president of the Philippines called Barack Obama a 'son of a whore' and told him to stay out of that nation.  Now while an essentially accurate description of Barack Obama it's way over the top harsh for the leader of any nominally friendly nation to say something like that about the leader of the most powerful and influential nation in humanity's history.  That means that Barack has really screwed up diplomatically with that nation and has done so in such a way that it can't be blown off as just a screwy U.S. ambassador having dropped the ball.  This screw-up -- whatever it is -- must not only be huge in nature but also directly traceable to an order or personal policy decision of Barack himself.   
> 
> All of which is mind boggling when you recall that Barack was touted by his worshipers as someone who could turn the world on with a smile and who would Kumbaya everyone simply because he WAS Barack Obama.  
> 
> But the weird thing about that is that although the leftist leg tinglers would have cheerfully given Barack a blow job even public -- even the females among them -- there was nothing about the fellow's overt nature and nor known background that would lead anyone sane into believing that the leaders of other nations -- most of whom are as cynical and hard-boiled as they come -- would similarly be inclined to pant and drool like a dog every time Barack either spoke or smiled at them.  Leftists were leading with this nation's chin with their self-indulgent insanity.
> 
> As the nation's Diplomat-in-Chief not only has Obama been a dud -- and predictably so -- but he has made a mockery out of the concept of President of the United States of America.  Hey . . . way to go leftists!


It is FAS when other countries show that jerk the door. That'll be part of his damned legacy.  :Headbang:

----------

Cedric (09-06-2016)

----------


## Cedric

Day 134, 18 hours, and 41 minutes . . . and Barack is in trouble with foreign leaders.  Just about nobody is actually happy to see the man as he takes his farewell presidential tour of the world. 

 Even leftist rags inside the U.S.A. are admitting that their Political Messiah is about as popular nowadays as the Avian Flu.  But they STILL don't connect that with Barack Obama himself.  Or in other words in the eyes of the worshipful people forming the bulk of the press corps inside the United States Barack remains a Political Messiah; it's just the leaders of the rest of the world whom are all screwed up in the head and in their policies.  It is an interesting place inside leftist heads.  But the vast emptiness and resulting space echo must get annoying over time.

Anyway Obama wasted no time in apologizing to Cambodia for what was done to their nation decades ago.  You have to give Obama credit for that much.  He is relentless when it comes to spitting on his own nation.  Sure, what the U.S.A. did to Cambodia was wrong, but it wasn't Obama's place to apologize for that.  

If he wants to go around apologizing then he should apologize to the Iraqis for what he did to their nation and to Libya for that matter.  Obama has got a LOT to apologize to the entire world for, but almost all of it happened on his watch while he was on the golf course or participating in fund raisers and while yucking it up with the Mainstream Media.

----------


## Cedric

Day 133, 18 hours, and 36 minutes . . . tic . . . tic . . . tick-tock!  

Yesterday the Left's sacred Political Messiah called everyone whom was not a nation-hating leftist radical . . . lazy.  

If you do not think like a leftist then YOU are lazy.  Working two jobs just to make ends meet in an Obamanomics economy but also salute the flag and believe in mom and apple pie?  YOU ARE LAZY!  Busting your rump to put your kids through college?  You are lazy!  So forth and so on.  If not for the fact that the bulk of the nation's media outlets are operated by left-allied media scum this would go down in history as a statement as famous as "You did not make that!"

Sigh!  Still, the clock is tick-tocking away in a relentless manner and thus in relative terms, soon Obama won't have the U.S.A. to kick around any more -- or at least not in an official capacity.  Sweet!

----------

Montana (09-08-2016)

----------


## Cedric

132 days, 18 hours, and 26 minutes.  Gosh it's almost as if this is going to happen in the relatively near future.  "Hey Barack!  Tick-tock, baby, tick-freaking . . . tock!"

So that's the good news, the man who lives to spit on his own nation is soon going to be out of a job.  The bad news, of course, is that not only does he still have a little over four months left in which to hawk up a gob and lob the stuff in our direction but there is a chance -- albeit a steadily decreasing one -- that Hillary Clinton will replace him.  Boo!

I did notice, however, how FURIOUS the bulk of the mainstream media was yesterday over how well Trump did in comparison to Hillary in that mock debate the pair presented to the nation the day before that when the CNN host actually treated both candidates with roughly equal fairness.  Oooops!  According to his leftwing critics he was NOT supposed to run things that way.  He was supposed to make the Queen of Mean look great while dragging Donald Trump face down over a bed of glowing coals.  He won't be getting invited to any Hollywood liberal blowouts, bashes, or just plain hootenanies any time soon.  

Meanwhile . . . tick-tock Barack!

----------


## Cedric

131 days and 18 hours even.  Oh and speaking of the number 18, apparently people who keep track of such things say that on Barack's recent victory lap around the world he managed to trash the U.S. of A. no less than 18 times.  Yay liberals!  Your Political Messiah is doing one hell of a job . . . literally.

That's all I've got to say about Obama today as I haven't had my first cup of tea yet.

----------


## Cedric

130 days and 17 hours.  That calendar and that clock are just relentless, aren't they?  Look, to a man who's been very nearly a demi-god on Earth for the last seven and three-quarter years, 130 days is NOTHING.  Barack -- the narcissist-in-chief -- will damn near blink and then for him it will all be over and done with aside from the judgment of historians. 

What about the historians?  What about the official judgement of academia where the memory of the nation's first Black president is concerned?  Welllllllll . . . on the one hand there is the fact that most of academia inside the United States of America is controlled by leftists who flat out worship Barack Obama, but on the other hand they are not allowed to just make up stuff about him.  So the truth about the -- arguably -- worst two term president of our nation's history is going to be there in those lines of text, but WON'T be emphasized by either high school teachers or college professors.  

But then again we have the legacy of one term president Jimmy Carter to examine.  Yes the leftists of academia and the press make him out to be a saint and emphasize his 'successes' and yet when all is said and done the average citizen still knows him as a screw-up of a Dem Party president.

  I suspect that the same thing is going to be true of Barack Obama, a fellow whom via sheer stubborn determination to endlessly shaft this nation of ours actually achieves the monumental task of making Jimmy Carter look competent in comparison.  So in other words while nation-hating leftist teachers and professors will do their very best to make the memory of President Barack Obama shine, in reality most people with working brain cells will come to realize that he was actually just a piece of garbage.  

A piece of nation-hating leftist garbage with a garbage legacy.  How fitting for the man that the Left has all but overtly worshiped as a sacred Political Messiah!

----------


## Cedric

129 days, 18 hours, and 30 minutes.  So it is happening.  Day by day the national nightmare grinds to an end.  Yay!

Of course yesterday we all got good news by way of the mass of the Left-Allied Mainstream Media finally having to acknowledge reality in the fact that Hillary Clinton is ill.  Of course their travelling M.D. is telling everyone that what she has is a case of pneumonia.  Right, because all M.D. diagnose their patient with pneumonia on Friday and have their terribly sick and elderly patient stand outside for several hours among a crowd on Sunday because . . . well because that's just the Hippocratic Oath in action nowadays.  We know the reality, of course.  Hillary is still suffering physical problems from when she cracked her head on the concrete years ago, and she's NOT getting any better . . . ever.  

But then again she is noted for being a liar's liar and so why not her pet M.D. as well?

Anyway this sticky is about Barack Obama and his final days in office piddling on this nation from on high.  Well it's just a matter of time now; and every day that goes by makes me grin wider and wider.  Sweet!

----------


## Cedric

128 days, 18 hours, and 29 minutes.  Barack you are going to be history real soon.  Are you sweating yet?

I sort of feel like I am doing a version of 'The News from Lake Woebegone' by Garrison Keillor; except of course that I am no flaming liberal.  So what is the news today?  Hillary Clinton's campaign is imploding by anyone's standards -- anyone with a grasp of reality and commonsense, that is.  If you prod a typical liberal media outlet you will either find it speculating about a host of possible physical problems she could possibly be experiencing or indignantly defending THEIR political queen from such speculations. 

 But it's all about Hillary's health issues, why she is somehow compelled to lie about them and -- which is nice -- how she can justify or -- which is less nice -- is correct to justify categorizing at least half of all Trump supporters as belonging to a basket of deplorables.  Yeah, that self-crafted political albatross is still hanging around the Party Queen's neck wattles.  Sweet!

What about Barack Obama, the putative ongoing subject of this sticky?  Well the Political Messiah who wasn't and couldn't is still taking every opportunity to unzip and urinate all over this nation while his fellow leftists cheer.  He just finished up his last official farewell Apology Tour for the United States around the world and upon returning he made it very plain that he fully intends to veto a bill designed to give offended U.S. citizens the right to sue the Saudi government for their roll in the 9-11 attacks.  What a guy!

----------


## memesofine

I was ready for the puke to leave watching his coronation/swearing in filled with deplorable cult followers. the whole thing was ugly, they were rude,  he was nasty and I wanted to puke. I never watched anything with him ever again. he'd come on the T.v. I'd turn the station. We'll be paying for years what he and his nasty administration full of deplorable and dangerous people he put in to run our governments agencies and the damage they have caused us

----------

Rita Marley (09-13-2016)

----------


## JMWinPR

As the nation's Diplomat-in-Chief not only has Obama been a dud -- and predictably so -- but he has made a mockery out of the concept of President of the United States of America.  Hey . . . way to go leftists![/QUOTE]
And that was their intent all along. To demean the office so that future Presidents would no longer have the respect of the people. Started with "Camelot" Nixon didn't help, but Clinton was by far the worst. The only group more odious is Congress, for not tossing both Clinton and Obama out on their collective asses

----------

Cedric (09-14-2016),memesofine (09-14-2016),Rita Marley (09-13-2016)

----------


## Cedric

127 days, 18 hours, and 34 minutes to the end of the toxic presidency.  As we all know, Barack Obama's political clone and fellow disciple of Saul Alinsky, Hillary Clinton lumped half of all Trump supporters into the category of Basket of Deplorables and the bulk of the Left-Allied Mainstream Media responded by saying -- essentially anyway -- "Yeah, that sounds about right, although she might be low-balling the figures."  Of course what it amounts to is that if you do not vote for a Dem Party platform and candidate then you MUST be a racist and a half dozen varieties of phobic.  

But I got to thinking about the disaster that is Barack Obama and what he brought to the table by increasing the paranoia and hatred Blacks feel for Whites by about one hundred fold and having done so in the guise of 'increasing social justice'.  But what it really amounts to is crafting a bogus agenda for official public consumption (and political party advantage) and then practicing racial agitation to the max.  So the true racist and phobics and bigots are primarily on the Left in this nation and they amount to one hell of a lot more than just half of all Hillary Clinton or Barack Obama supporters.

(Shrug) "But this too shall pass," as the M.D. said to the person with gall stones.  In the now not too distant future Barack Obama will be stepping down and taking his nation-hating Cultural Marxist radical leftist agenda with him.  So things are looking up.

----------


## Cedric

> I was ready for the puke to leave watching his coronation/swearing in filled with deplorable cult followers. the whole thing was ugly, they were rude,  he was nasty and I wanted to puke. I never watched anything with him ever again. he'd come on the T.v. I'd turn the station. We'll be paying for years what he and his nasty administration full of deplorable and dangerous people he put in to run our governments agencies and the damage they have caused us



Yep, Obama and his following of nation-hating radical agenda Cultural Marxists are awesome aren't they? I have never regretted leaving the Dem Party in 2008 and voting for the McCain/Palin ticket.  This was one ANGRY PUMA (Party Unity My Ass) who shook the dust of the disgusting Dem Party off his hands, and then never looked back. 

It does make me wonder, though, how many PUMA inclined former Bernie Sanders supporters also scarppered as a result of how Hillary Clinton and the DNC treated them. Just how large a hole did that leave in the Dem Party's voting base? 

Also there are all those enraged BLM protesters and sympathizers.  Well just because Obama managed to stir up the White hating racists of the BLM membership does not mean that they are going to get off their welfare supported rumps come November and go out and vote for that rich old White woman who passes out and tries to cough up a lung all the damn time.  Food for thought, eh?

----------

memesofine (09-14-2016)

----------


## Cedric

126 days, 18 hours, and 35 minutes.  While slumming at another site yesterday there was a pinhead of a leftist crowing about a concocted poll by The Washington Post putting Barack Obama at nearly sixty percent of popularity rating, which everyone with working brain cells knows to be bogus.  At best the failed Political Messiah's true popularity polling at this point in his dreary presidency is about 35 percent . . . and . . . dropping.  

It's not that the bulk of the Mainstream Media is lying to this nation, it's the blatant boldness and over-the-top nature of those lies to the extent that you would have to be a truly credulous individual to believe them or else the typical Dem Party low information voter type.  So the WPO is preaching to its own kind, to leftists.  But why?

Why limit your potential audience only to the Left?  Well . . . one has to bear in mind that it's still print medium and it needs to publish for the bulk of the leftists literally infesting Washington, D.C. before reaching out to the rest of the nation.  End of mystery.  Still one has to wonder if the people running the WPO actually think that they are fooling anyone who doesn't actually want to be fooled.

Fools, the ethically corrupt, and the insane.  Those are mostly the people who twice voted for Barack Obama and they certainly are the people still blindly supporting THEIR sainted Political Messiah as the clock ticks down to zero hour.  Sigh!

----------


## Crunch

Here's some music to dance to as well.

----------


## Rita Marley

Since we're counting down, 9 days until the first debate.

----------


## Cedric

125 days (ONLY 125 days!), 18 hours and 37 minutes remaining.  Are we having fun yet?  You betcha!  It is fun to know that Barack Obama must be absolutely miserable at the prospect of leaving the office that makes an ordinary man essentially king of the freaking world for four to eight years . . . and then it is over for the rest of his life.  Period, finito, finished, that's all folks.  

Yeah, okay, in truth as an ex president you will never be just an ordinary guy again but you also will never again experience the heady rush of having a heavy braided admiral salute you and then know that you can fire his lifer ass and destroy his future on a mere whim.  You COMMANDED an army to do whatever the hell you wanted while the House and Senate took up basket weaving.  You had POWER and at least the outward signs of respect that go with it.  Then the clock ticks one second past and suddenly you are nothing more than a . . . a . . . regular guy again.  Oh sure while in office you made sure to funnel off millions and perhaps even billions into secret off shore accounts and so forth and so on; and so you will never be just a regular guy again, but you will also never, ever be president of the United States of America again.

Nobody knows how G.W. Bush has handled the transition -- aside from him turning himself into a credible artist of all things -- but it is patently obvious that Bill Clinton has never gotten over the ego rush and the power tripping and he'd cheerfully hand over whatever pitiful remains there lurks of Hillary's soul to be able to do that again.  

Obama the Narcissist-in-Chief will never wake up in the wee hours of the morning yearning to FORK with this nation again using phone and pen?  Yeah, yeah he will.  But he won't have that power ever again.  Good!

----------


## Cedric

124 days, 16 hours, and 33 minutes.  I think it is finally dawning on Barack Obama's bitter-ender style supporters (the ones who honestly thought of him as a glorious Political Messiah) that his presidency was not successful and that eventually historians are not going to be kind to the Mouse that Roared.  Good!

The problem with leftists coming to grips with the reality of Obama's political legacy, however, is hampered by the fact that the bulk of the Mainstream Media is working in collusion with once reputable and ethical polling companies to falsely portray this man as wildly popular with an approval rating approaching 60%.  Now leftists generally have a great deal of difficulty grasping reality anyway and so the process is not helped when the Fourth Estate insists upon blowing warm political-propaganda smoke up their collective skirt. 

 To honestly and genuinely believe that Barack Obama is sitting on a popularity rating of 60% after what he has done to depress the nation's economy and trash the Middle East and allow ISIS to rise from Junior Varsity status to the professional leagues as a terror in the world is the equivalent of being a mature adult who believes in Santa Claus and the flying reindeer and toys burdened sleigh visiting every house in the world overnight.  

Think about that, though, literally fifty percent of this nation is living in a freaking damn dream world.  Sigh.

Anyway, soon Barack Obama will just be political history and then gradually (even if it takes twenty years) historians will adjust the fantasy until all the gilt is removed to bare the harsh reality.  Eventually Barack Obama WILL be listed as probably the worst president of the last one hundred years.  That is something to look forward to, I guess.

----------


## RobertLafollet

Cedric you are dreaming.  The Confederacy is dead. The South doesn't have enough votes to elect Trump.  Today he once again attacked Hispanics.  He'll get darn votes from that major block.  Doubt he'll get 10% of the black vote.  His grudging statement that Obama is a citizen didn't help him either.

----------


## Cedric

123 days, 18 hours, and 17 minutes.  Yesterday Obama was speaking to a NAACP gathering and he said:



> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/vid...f_go_vote.html
> 
> "My name may not be on the ballot, but our progress is on the ballot," President Obama said Saturday night. "And there is one candidate who will advance those things. And there is another candidate who's defining principal, the central theme of his candidacy is opposition to all that we have done."
> 
> "There's no such thing as a vote that doesn't matter," Obama said. "It all matters. And after we have achieved historic turnout in 2008 and 2012, especially in the African-American community, I will consider it a personal insult, an insult to my legacy, if this community lets down it's guard and fails to activate itself in this election. You want to give me a good send off? Go vote!"


*Obama: I Will Consider It An Insult To My Legacy If You Do Not Vote; Want to Give Me A Good Send Off? Go Vote*

Well the fat cat leftists attending that presidential appearance meeting of the NAACP are certainly going to vote for Hillary, if for no other reason than wanting to keep their organization's massive freebe giveaways coming in from the government by the trailer truck load.  But what about the average Black citizen who's found him or herself not one iota of a smidgen of a bit better off after eight years worth of Barack Obama spending all his time either playing golf or going on world-wide apology tours?  

What about the average Black whom Obama has convinced that ALL Whites are EVIL?  They are going to get off their asses and then go vote for this old, broken down, contempt-filled rich White woman?  Really?  All those hyper paranoid, racist, and hate-filled BLM members are going to go vote for Hillary?  Highly doubtful.  

So I thought that this was interesting.  I certainly doubt that Obama would have generated this particular speech had he had a successful presidency and been the popular national figure that the Left-Allied Mainstream Media insists upon portraying him as being.  Does that sound like the speech of a president genuinely sitting almost at the 60% popularity mark?  No it does not.  In truth Obama's popularity polling numbers must be in the gutter by now along with Hillary's crashing and burning presidential campaign.  

He and she are both horrified at this point that Donald Trump is going to become the next president and that immediately thereafter he will begin nullifying all of Barack Obama's quasi-illegal Executive Orders and resetting this nation on its feet -- after all that hard work both Obama and Hillary expended dropping the U.S.A. to its knees for the sake of Globalization.  

In any event, Barack Obama begging for votes for his old White woman political surrogate is amusing as hell.

----------


## RobertLafollet

Obama was just pointing out that Hillary would be much better for the country then Obama.

Clinton up 8 in latest Pennsylvanian poll and 6 in latest Minnesota poll.

----------


## Dana

> Cedric you are dreaming.  The Confederacy is dead. The South doesn't have enough votes to elect Trump.  Today he once again attacked Hispanics.  He'll get darn votes from that major block.  Doubt he'll get 10% of the black vote.  His grudging statement that Obama is a citizen didn't help him either.


Ohhhhh, you mean the rumor Hillary started in '08?  Good on Trump to call H the liar that she is!

And today,  once again,  Hillary stumbled, mumbled, and dazed her way through a 'statement'

----------


## Trinnity

*Sidney Blumenthal...one of her closest friends...*




WASHINGTON Two  supporters of Hillary Clinton’s 2008 presidential campaign reportedly  shared the claim that then-rival Barack Obama was not born in the United  States and thus was not eligible to be president.

One was a  volunteer in Iowa, who was fired, Clinton’s former campaign manager said  Friday. The other was Clinton confidant Sidney Blumenthal, according to  a former McClatchy Washington Bureau chief.

2 Clinton supporters in08 reportedly shared Obamabirtherstory | McClatchy DC

----------


## Cedric

122 days, 16 hours, and 32 minutes.  Yesterday there was a triple terrorist attack in NYC and as per usual Barack Obama did his very best to ignore it while the bulk of the MSM fell all over themselves labeling the events as everything BUT terroristic in nature while criticizing Donald Trump for opening his mouth in defiance of snowflake leftist Political Correctness and calling a forking BOMB . . . a . . . bomb.

But wait!  That's not all.  Hours and hours after the event her personal M.D. finally managed to get the drug concoction they are pumping into a vein just right so that Hillary could stand before a camera -- while looking like a total zombie -- and mumble her way through a repeat of Left-Allied MSM talking points, making herself look, sound, and act grotesque in the process.  

So as per usual today the nation's Mainstream Media have reluctantly admitted that, yes; terrorist attacks they were.  So far as I know they have not yet managed to get themselves to utter the phrase "Islamic Terrorism", but so very many of them now seem tempted.  It's a start.

----------


## Cedric

> *Sidney Blumenthal...one of her closest friends...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON Two  supporters of Hillary Clintons 2008 presidential campaign reportedly  shared the claim that then-rival Barack Obama was not born in the United  States and thus was not eligible to be president.
> 
> One was a  volunteer in Iowa, who was fired, Clintons former campaign manager said  Friday. The other was Clinton confidant Sidney Blumenthal, according to  a former McClatchy Washington Bureau chief.
> 
> 2 Clinton supporters in08 reportedly shared Obamabirtherstory | McClatchy DC


Indeed, at this point in time everyone who cares to know the truth about the event knows that birtherism had its birthing inside the Clinton organization back in 2008.  Anyone with a functioning memory can recall that the bulk of the in-the-tank-for-Barack MSM were intimating that both Bill and Hillary were racists.  Only leftists have forgotten about that.  

Ironically half of Hillary's supporters today are the leftists of 2008 who were on the MSM bandwagon criticizing both Bill and Hillary for racism.  Now that's a perfect example of a memory hole!

----------


## Cedric

> Ohhhhh, you mean the rumor Hillary started in '08?  Good on Trump to call H the liar that she is!
> 
> And today,  once again,  Hillary stumbled, mumbled, and dazed her way through a 'statement'



It was reported today in a leftist rag that Hillary is losing the Hispanic vote to Trump.  Yes, somebody is living in a dream world but it's not Right of Center posters.

----------


## Cedric

> Obama was just pointing out that Hillary would be much better for the country then Obama.
> 
> Clinton up 8 in latest Pennsylvanian poll and 6 in latest Minnesota poll.


Two days ago Reuters declared them essentially neck and neck in most states and pointed out that her Electoral College lead has vanished.  But then leftists were told and told and told that Hillary was a bad choice for the DNC to pre-anoint as Queen of the Party waaaaaaaaaaaaay back in 2014.

----------


## Rita Marley

One week until the first debate!! OOOOOOOHHHHHhhhhhhhh!!

----------


## 2cent

> Obama was just pointing out that Hillary would be much better for the country then Obama.


I have a very hard time believing that Obama said _any_body could be better for our country, (or anything, for that matter), th*a*n he is.




> Clinton up 8 in latest Pennsylvanian poll and 6 in latest Minnesota poll.


Uh-huh, uh-huh, uh-huh.

----------


## 2cent

@Cedric, thanks again for this thread.  I only check in sporadically 'cuz seeing the numbered days drop by 7's or 10's somehow comes as a nicer surprise than if I looked every day.  (Hope that makes some sense.   :Sleepy2:   )

The "diary" part is neat.  You have a talent for keeping a succinct history of the days as they go by.
I hope that @Trinnity keeps this in 'sticky' long after the election.  It'll make for a great resource.

 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Trinnity

:Sofa:   :Cool20:

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Two days ago Reuters declared them essentially neck and neck in most states and pointed out that her Electoral College lead has vanished.  But then leftists were told and told and told that Hillary was a bad choice for the DNC to pre-anoint as Queen of the Party waaaaaaaaaaaaay back in 2014.


That will get out the Democratic vote and the Hispanic vote and the black vote.  Hillary's big problem was complacency.  Wait till the debates.  If Trump does his put down strategy of the primary debates he loses.  If he trys to beat her on knowledge he loses.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> That will get out the Democratic vote and the Hispanic vote and the black vote.  Hillary's big problem was complacency.  Wait till the debates.  If Trump does his put down strategy of the primary debates he loses.  If he trys to beat her on knowledge he loses.


Read my signature line.  I think we know who has the superior mind here and it doesn't wear pantsuits.

----------


## Cedric

> @Cedric, thanks again for this thread.  I only check in sporadically 'cuz seeing the numbered days drop by 7's or 10's somehow comes as a nicer surprise than if I looked every day.  (Hope that makes some sense.    )
> 
> The "diary" part is neat.  You have a talent for keeping a succinct history of the days as they go by.
> I hope that @Trinnity keeps this in 'sticky' long after the election.  It'll make for a great resource.


Thanks 2cent.  It's been an interesting experience producing a countdown journal.  I keep fearing that I will run out of things to post, and then Obama himself or his surrogate Hillary helps me out.  You can always count on those two for -- um -- posting fodder . . .  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Cedric

> One week until the first debate!! OOOOOOOHHHHHhhhhhhhh!!


Yes, and pretty much everything hinges on that.  I hope that Donald Trump is prepared because a totally drugged up and ear-bud implanted Hillary will be primed and loaded for bear.  Oh and the leftist moderator assigned to help her out of tight debate spots as well.  It is going to be i-n-t-e-r-e-s-t-i-n-g.

----------


## Cedric

> 


Yep . . . Hillary is in trouble . . .  :Headbang:

----------


## Cedric

121 days, 18 hours, and 16 minutes.  It's a classic Barack Obama politically tone deaf moment in a traditional WTF maneuver. 

 Over the weekend the nation reeled from several Islamic Terrorist assaults against the United States and while Hillary Clinton called for calm and for not leaping to conclusion just about as bodies were still flopping around, Obama utterly ignored the events.  He . . . ignored . . . them, and now today in classic Obama style he is going to call for allowing yet more non-vetted Islamic refugees into this nation from war zones, KNOWING that countless ISIS moles will arrive with them. 

 No doubt he will include a snide comment about Islamophobia and bigots and not wishing to help the needy in the process while looking rightward.

End result?  Hillary Clinton -- whom herself is STILL calling for more non-vetted Islamic refugees from war zones to be allowed entry into the U.S. -- will lose a ton more of voters to the Donald Trump "Let's do something to stop this insanity of presenting our nation throat to the enemy!" campaign.  Sweet!

----------

RobertLafollet (09-20-2016)

----------


## RobertLafollet

North Carolina Ross up by 1.  Illinois Duckworth up by 5.  New York Shumer up by 46.  California Hillary up by 17.  New York Hillary up by 21.  Florida Hillary up by 5.

----------


## Cedric

> North Carolina Ross up by 1.  Illinois Duckworth up by 5.  New York Shumer up by 46.  California Hillary up by 17.  New York Hillary up by 21.  Florida Hillary up by 5.



http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016...cy-clear-real/

"Hillary Clinton campaign manager Robbie Mook is growing concerned about Hillarys chances of winning in November.

In his latest email Mook told Hillary supporters Donald Trumps path to the presidency is clear and real."

----------

Jen (09-20-2016)

----------


## RobertLafollet

> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016...cy-clear-real/
> 
> "Hillary Clinton campaign manager Robbie Mook is growing concerned about Hillary’s chances of winning in November.
> 
> In his latest email Mook told Hillary supporters Donald Trump’s path to the presidency is clear and real."


Sure that's how to raise money.

----------


## Cedric

120 days, 18 hours, and 33 minutes.  To repeat, yesterday Obama spoke to the U.N for the last time as President of the United States of America and not only did the leftist waste no time demanding a greater influx of non-vetted Islamic refugees into western nations (including the U.S.A.) but he did so with the blood of U.S. citizens still dripping from his hands by way of attacks from Islamic Terrorists inside New York City.  

That not being nearly enough for this radical leftist, he then immediately slipped into his nation-hating gear and time and again equated the U.S. in citizenry and circumstances to the worst of third world hell holes and once again essentially apologized to the world for there ever having been a United States of America in the first place.  

Pssssst . . . leftists (and I know that TPF has a few such posters), don't even you sometimes sicken of having such a total piece of garbage such as Obama spend all that time urinating all over your own nation?  Next time your side gets the chance to 'fundamentally change the nation' try VETTING the background of your potential holy Political Messiah BEFORE ramming him or her sideways down this nation's throat.  Your effort at due diligence would be appreciated by the rest of the citizenry farther down the line and would be a novel experience for you as well . . . based on your collective history in that area where your politicians are concerned.

----------


## RobertLafollet

The U.S. Treasury Department has granted permission to Boeing and Airbus to export commercial planes to Iran, a Treasury spokesperson told NPR. The government has approved a deal — not yet finalized — for Boeing to sell IranAir 80 commercial passenger aircraft.


This should bring 80 billion dollars into the US.  It will create US jobs.  It will help us compete with Airbus.  We need more of this.

Thanks Obama.

----------


## Cedric

119 days, 18 hours, and 35 minutes.  Obama's presidency is belly crawling toward the finish line and via his endless racial agitation and the able help of leftwing radical nation-hater George Soros the money-man, Obama has managed to set a part of Charlotte, South Carolina on fire, put innocent Whites at risk of getting their teeth kicked in for the Politically Correct crime of BEING White, and still he and Hillary Clinton are bound to eventually end up praising the Black Lives Matter thug leaders and membership for being fine and upstanding citizens.  So much for the famous Obama mantra -- which he howled in place of actually issuing meaningful policy statements -- "Hope and Change!"

Meh, but meanwhile the clock continues ticking away and if BLM thinks that under President Trump they are going to be able to loot, burn, and mug to their heart's content without experiencing in return a life time of lingering and negative consequences then they truly are currently living in a leftist dream world.  

So, too, are both Obama and Hillary if they think that historians are going to be treating those two race agitators with kindness.

----------


## 2cent

{Pssst. @Cedric. Quick, edit!  Charlotte is in _North_ Carolina.}

----------


## Cedric

> {Pssst. @Cedric. Quick, edit!  Charlotte is in _North_ Carolina.}


Yes, I was thinking of Charleston, South Carolina for some reason.  That's probably because I was stationed in Charleston for a year many decades ago.  Sigh . . . the brain just ain't what it used to be.

----------


## 2cent

> Yes, I was thinking of Charleston, South Carolina for some reason.  That's probably because I was stationed in Charleston for a year many decades ago.  Sigh . . . the brain just ain't what it used to be.


I meant to delete that post, but got back too late.  (I dun like dat feature.)

Boy howdy if I don't hear ya on the brain function, though.  On the Charlotte/Charleston thing, my daughter moved from one city to the other.  I think it took me a year to finally keep them straight.  (She went to school in Charlotte.  NASCAR, to be specific.)  Gets married, moves from there to Charleston.  I finally get that all straight, _then_ she goes and names her daughter, (9 mos.), _Charlotte!_ 
(I coulda crowned her.  lol)

----------

Cedric (09-23-2016)

----------


## Cedric

115 days, 18 hours, and 27 minutes.  Where is Obama.  Charlotte, North Carolina is hurting because of Obama's incessant race agitating and the Golfer-in-Chief is nowhere to be seen and nor for that matter is his surrogate, Hillary.  It that any way for the Dem Party to run their end of a presidential campaign?  Wellllllll . . . to be fair to the duo they both are accustomed to the Mainstream Media carrying their water for them -- hell -- carrying them on their back, if we are to be both honest and accurate about this.  But even the Left-Allied Mainstream Media needs SOMETHING to work with and neither Barack nor Hillary are giving them squat lately.  So it becomes all about The Donald.  In a way it's all about name recognition at this stage of the game.  While Obama and the Clintons are playing a game of 'Where's Hillary?' Donald Trump is being in the nation's face and relentless the MSM is covering him.  True they are lying about what he says.  The coverage is in order to destroy him for the Dem Party.  But that's not how the average citizen is taking it.  First they are pretty much ignoring what the bent and crooked MSM is saying about Trump, since polling returns about the press reveals that the average citizen did finally figure out that the bulk of the MSM is nothing more than a permanent political propaganda arm of the Dem Party itself.  So they automatically discount what the MSM says about Trump and either listen to actual soundbites of Trump speaking or simply assume that were Trump the crazy that the MSM claims then he'd be in a nut-ward by this time.Of course the older citizens remember when the MSM did the same sort of thing to and about Ronald Reagan.  Distorting what he said or at least deliberately misinterpreting and putting the worst possible spin on everything.  They can see the MSM doing the same thing regarding Trump.  So ironically by the MSM attacking Trump all the damn time, they have been doing him a huge favor.  Nice!As for Obama, he's managed to partly set one city on fire with his endless racial agitating.  Some presidential legacy.

----------

Jim Scott (09-24-2016)

----------


## Trinnity

We need to repudiate obama and hillary once and for all. We have a chance to do our own brexit this fall.

----------

Jim Scott (09-24-2016)

----------


## Cedric

117 days, 18 hours, and 17 minutes.  Again Barack has ignored unrest, rioting, looting, mugging, and burning from his BLM buddy/thugs in order to do something nearer and dearer to his heart -- although clearly he does get off on having a U.S. city in riot state -- which is to urinate on this nation from on high.  Yesterday's wee-wee opportunity was in the form of vetoing a bill that would have given U.S. citizens the right to sue the Saudi government for their belatedly announced participation in the 9-11 attack on the U.S.  Weeeeeeeeee!  Sigh . . . so large a bladder, Barack possesses, and so little time wherein the leftist radical nation-hater gets to use it.

As for his political surrogate, Hillary; well her illness has actually been acknowledged to the extent that the debate host outlet has reluctantly agreed that she will not get to walk off the stage and nor will the cameras get turned off if she again starts trying to hack up a lung.  Why did a leftist outfit agree to this in regards to their potential queen?  I dunno.  Perhaps they don't believe that she is really ill and so it's a meaningless ruling from their perspective or perhaps they are simply playing the odds.  I mean Hillary hasn't coughed like that in public for two or three weeks now.  So they are simply taking a chance.  But whatever their justification for ruling as they did clearly the only reason they even considered it was to remove it from the table as a Donald Trump playing card.  So in their own way they are STILL trying to protect her and the Dem Party from . . . him.

Yeah, lots of luck with that.

----------


## Cedric

> We need to repudiate obama and hillary once and for all. We have a chance to do our own brexit this fall.


I guess you can call me a political pessimist @Trinnity.  Yes, it is looking good for a Trump ascension to the Oval Office and thereafter for him to begin repairing this nation of ours, but that also means that the Left will merely begin to retrench and then in four years come oozing back to make a 2020 presidential bid.  Whether or not they win in 2020 they will then come ROARING back in 2024 and the idiot voters will by then have forgotten WHY they were unhappy with the Left and leftist policies and a leftist president waaaaaaaaaaaaaay back in 2016.

----------


## Trinnity

R's plan for the next election. D's plan for the next century. They're like cockroaches.

----------

Jen (09-24-2016)

----------


## Cedric

16 days, 18 hours, and 57 minutes.  I . . . I . . . I . . . I . . . I . . . I . . . I, and so forth and so on.  Ever notice that this leftist scumbag of a president is Mr. 'I'?  In every speech he gives -- in which his teleprompter actually works -- it's always presented in the first person singular, something that is considered a no-no in formal speech presentations; and you don't get any more formal of a setting than delivering a speech as the president of the most powerful and important nation in the entirety of human history.  

People paying attention to such things shrug it off as proof of Barack Obama's narcissism.  It could be that, I suppose.  Certainly the man has generated plenty of reasons over the years for people to label him a narcissist, and 'I' always figure prominently in their insular little intellectual world.  But this poster thinks that it goes beyond that personality issue.  It reeks of a poor effort at gaining a good education.

Now before his supporters -- as if he would have many in this forums system -- object that the man went to Harvard and so on, going is not proof of attainment; not with sealed records.  Obama went to college but who actually did the work and who attended the classes for him?  Who took the damn examinations?  If it was Barack Obama then the standards obviously were lowered quite a bit for him personally.  Hell, G.W. Bush went to both Harvard and Yale and yet contempt-filled leftists delighted in calling him 'Dumbya' and 'The Shrub' and in regards to the play on his family name, what they generally meant by that was 'as dumb as a shrub'.  Then it turned out that Bush had better grades than John Kerry.

The other thing that makes me think that Barack is the I-man specialist due to poor effort at gaining a quality education is the fact that any time his teleprompter goes out he evinces a pattern of saying "Uh-uh-uh-uh."  That is not the speech pattern response of a well educated politician.  

My conclusion?  If G.W. Bush was 'The Shrub' as president then Barack Obama is the 'Pimple on a Pimp's Behind' as president.  Fair is fair, and besides which . . . that is the way in which Barack acts.

----------


## Cedric

115 days, 18 hours, and 34 minutes . . . and the clock just keeps on ticking away.  Doesn't it?  

Tonight is the first of the scheduled presidential debates between Trump and Hillary.  To say that they should be interesting is an understatement.  Something like 11 million viewers are expected to tune in for the debate.  Everything is on the line for all three participants; for Trump and for the two Dems debating against him.  Will the leftist moderator pull another Candy Crowley on national television or actually at least pretend to be politically neutral?  If he fails to Crowley on Trump will he even have a job afterwards?  Nervous stuff!

Meanwhile it's looking as if the national level legislators of both parties of the United States have finally discovered where they collectively hid their backbone for the last seven and three-quarters of a year and are on the verge of finally overriding one of Barack Obama's vetoes.  Supposedly they are going to do that over the right of U.S. citizens to sue the Saudi government over their participation in the 9-11 tragedies. 

Imagine real justice finally occurring during the last months of the Obama administration.  Who's ah thunk it?

----------


## Cedric

114 days, 18 hours, and 31 minutes.  Last night it was the first debate between Trump and H. Clinton with -- so far as anyone knows -- Barack off playing golf somewhere.  I mean with this president that's almost always a safe bet.  Many people to the Right of Center wish that the man would double up on his golf dates as the nation could use the downtime.

So last night the same ol' same ol' happened.  Donald Trump had two opponents in his debate, his official opponent and the bent moderator.  Holt indeed pulled a Candy Crowley last night and Trump and his campaign wonks are going to have to do something about that because it's only going to get worse and not better with the remaining two outright leftist moderators coming up to bat.

On the up-side Trump did manage to keep Trump reigned in enough to come across as essentially sane last night.  On the downside they got Hillary's heavy duty medications more or less correct and she neither tried coughing up a lung or became a far-staring zombie.  Kudos to the high-tech pharmaceuticals industry!  On the downside for her, however, she is probably bed-ridden today.  You simply can't take that much of various dope and be perfectly functional the next day . . . not at her age and general state of deteriorating health anyway.

As for Obama . . . tick . . . tick . . . tock.  Another day and therefore one day less on the book until you sleaze out of our lives in your official capacity as Scumbag-in-Chief.

----------


## Bacchus

> As of today there remain only 145 days and 15 hours until Barack Obama slimes his way out of the Oval Office for the last time.  One hundred and forty-five days is nothing.  Considering what we have put up with since 2008 the time remaining until Barack is gone is nothing.  
> 
> Yes I know that there is a fifty-fifty chance that Hillary Clinton will succeed that horror and herself become the new waking nightmare of this nation.  But I have made up my mind to celebrate anyway when Barack choppers off into the sunset while -- hopefully -- a bunch of patriots chant  "*Na na na na*, *na na na na*, *hey hey hey*, *goodbye*," and then issue him a middle finger salute, just like leftists did to Bush at the end of his presidency while the MSM gleefully aired the event.  
> 
> No of course the MSM won't air it if the same thing happens to Obama, or if they do air it then they will tag the singers as a group of racist rightwing extremists and then demand that they be charged with a hate crime.  That's just the way that they roll nowadays.  But I am going to celebrate.  
> 
> How will I celebrate?  I'm going to learn all the words to the " *Na na na na*, *na na na na*, *hey hey hey*, *goodbye!*" song and sing them all day long, and maybe even do that for a week; and I intend to smile one hell of a lot.  What can I say?  I don't drink anymore and I'm pushing sixty.  My celebration options-window isn't very wide anymore.  But I'm still going to celebrate.


I havea few questions for you:
1) Why do you feel that Barack Obama has failed as President
2) Do you consider George W Bush a Failure? 
3) how does Obama compare to Bush
Thank you

----------


## Cedric

113 days, 18 hours, and 34 minutes.  Personally I am sweating out the switch-over mark from a three digit countdown to a two digit one in a mere thirteen days. Then it's down to just double digits and then somehow it becomes real at last, doesn't it?  

Anyway this morning -- what with Barack keeping a low profile and all these last few days -- I've got nothing.  No metaphorical sharpened sticks to prod his or the Dem Party's hide with.  I just want him finally out of the Oval Office and them out of power for at least a few years.  Sigh!

----------

Northern Rivers (09-28-2016)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Good to see you, matey.....

----------


## RobertLafollet

Clinton up 6 in latest Reutures poll.  Democrats up 6 in latest House generic poll.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> I havea few questions for you:
> 1) Why do you feel that Barack Obama has failed as President
> 2) Do you consider George W Bush a Failure? 
> 3) how does Obama compare to Bush
> Thank you


Obama has been kept to average by the House Republicans who have sabotaged the country.

Bush was a fool who wrecked the economy, started 2 multitrillion dollar wars, and allowed 9/11.  Prett5yh hard to say he was anything but a bad President.

How does Ed Mathews compare to Mel Roach?

----------

Bacchus (09-30-2016)

----------


## Cedric

112 days, 18 hours, and 33 minutes.  Yesterday the Senate decided to do their part in overriding for the first time ever one of this president's vetoes.  As I understand it, this now goes to the House, and since the House is controlled by the GOP, it's essentially a done deal.  For the first time in his presidency the Legislative Branch is telling Barack Obama "No!" as the Legislative Branch.  So what changed?

What changed is that the obstructionist Dem Party senators have finally acknowledged the political writing on the wall and are in private agreement that Hillary Clinton is unlikely to win the presidential contest.  They are looking to at least four years of Donald Trump as president and they want to get on his good side.  There is that, and then there is the very real fear that they will be punished from their constituents if they allow Barack's veto to stand.  People want the legal right to sue the Saudi government for their role in the 9-11 attacks; whether or not anything actually comes of the effort.  

So is Barack Obama having a bad week?  As much as a narcissist can have.  But on the other hand he is on track to permanently turn the U.S.'s control of its Internet system over to foreign body hands, and that has got to tickle his globalist heart all up one side and down the other.  Sigh . . . only 112 more days.

----------


## RobertLafollet

The veto override has nothing to do with Presidential politics.

Clinton continues to lead by 3 points in National polls.

McGinty is up 4 over Tomey in Pennsylvanian.

----------


## Bacchus

Thanks Robert, but I was hopping Cedric would reply. Cedric, why do you hate Obama I don't get it. The evidence is in his favor that he will go down in history as above average. Bush on the other hand is consistently ranked as one of the worst - in the bottom 10. I don't hate Bush. It's a tough job and he wasn't up to the task. OK. that's why we have a constitution - it evens things out.

----------


## Cedric

111 days, 3 hours, and 3 minutes.  Whoops!  I forgot to make my early morning entry in this countdown and so I'm making it now.  Sorry about that.

Today Trump told Barack not to pardon Hillary or her co-conspirators.  Yes that's an example of political theater but it's good political theater.  Even low information Dem Party voters will stop and think about it because they KNOW that Hillary is corrupt to the core and that the only reason she is not even now wearing prison orange is because she is Hillary Clinton.  So they REALLY want to vote for someone like that?  They will think about it . . . and then, of course, vote for her anyway like the good little sheeple that they have become over the decades of the Party's drift to the hard core Left.

As for Obama; what better way to show your contempt for the ethics held and displayed by a sitting president that you would accuse him of contemplating the pardon of someone that the entire nation knows belongs behind bars.  It's a powerful political jab because also everyone knows that Barack Obama is exactly the sort of person with gutter level standards who would issue Hillary a pardon strictly for political purposes.  

Anyway it tickled me to read about Trump making such a statement about and to Barack Obama.  Sweet!

----------


## RobertLafollet

Clinton up 5 in Fox news general election poll.  

Clinton leads in Nevada, Florida, Michigan and New Hampshire in latest polls.  

These probably show affect of the debate.

----------


## RobertLafollet

Current Betus odds Hillary -200, Trump +220.  That means Hillary is a lot more likely to win then Trump in the opinion of the bookies.

----------


## Cedric

110 days, 17 hours, and 54 minutes.  Recently Barack Obama was interviewed by Vanity Fair magazine and implied that once he leaves office he is going to 'speak up' about issues and concerns that are important to him but that he has been unable to address as president since their are constraints on what a sitting president can do or say.  

Really?  This Pen and Phone executive orders president is hampered by anything in his zeal to tear apart this nation?  This Saul Alinsky style radical activist nation-hater and stone cold racist and racial agitator has been thwarted in his blatant attempts to kick off a race war in this nation while getting as many police officers murdered as possible by his root core voting constituency?  Wow!  Imagine what Barack could have done TO this nation during the last seven and three quarters of a year if his hands had NOT been tied?  One shudders at the possibilities.

Anyway when talking to Vanity Fair he specified that he wants to get more intense about race relations, which in Obama-speak (backed by the history of his rancid presidency) means to openly race-agitate to the freaking max.  Oh joy!

----------


## Cedric

109 days, 18 hours, and 19 minutes.  In a way it's a bit difficult to chronicle the countdown to Barack Obama's misrule of the United States of America because the sitting president keeps vanishing from the news radar.  Of course that means that one can review some of his past political horrors, but it's not the same things as fresh fodder.  (Shrug) but what are you gonna do?

Well for one thing I am going to speculate as to why this attention whore of a president keeps going off-radar on us near the end of his presidency.  Traditionally an end-term president does that so that his hopeful replacement (from the same party naturally) can shine in the eyes of the voting public.  But the problem there is Hillary.  Not only is that politician incapable of shinning except as a good candidate for wearing prison orange but she is seriously ill in some as of yet mysterious way. 

 The other day she made a rare camera appearance and very nearly had another one of her coughing fits.  She came just that close.  Hillary is keeping a low profile because she cannot risk having another genuine bout of sustained coughing or be seen stumbling around like either a drunk or a shambling zombie -- again.

Anyway we have Barack keeping low in the here and now and Hillary having to keep low as often as not and then we have Trump doing the exact opposite -- making dramatic public appearances constantly -- and yet still leftists are puzzled as to why Hillary is not fifty points higher in the polling return numbers.  Sheesh!

----------


## RobertLafollet

Clinton up by 4 in New Mexico.

----------


## Cedric

108 days, 18 hours, and 35 minutes . . . and counting.  Look at that; in just 8 more days we will be down into the mere double digit numbers.  Wowzah!  This IS happening people!

That's the upbeat part.  The downer part is that there still remains 108 days and some odd hours during which time this nation-hating leftist of a president can still thoroughly piddle on our nation from on high.  Sigh!

Although not really Obama related, over the weekend the New York Times -- which pretty much openly works for the Dem Party -- illegally obtained a fragment of Donald Trump's tax returns from the middle 1990s and then claimed that Trump did not pay taxes for a decade after suffering from a huge profit loss.  Dirty politics yes?  Will the NYT be legally punished for violating the law?  In Obama's administration?  Don't be silly. 

 On the other hand it was thereafter reported by reliable sources that in 2014 the NYT itself not only paid no taxes on a year in which it earned a hell of a lot of money but on top of that it got a 3 million dollars tax payment from the government.  To make it even more interesting it was also revealed that the Clintons also pulled a Donald Trump at some point in time on their own tax returns.  Ooops!  So it's a wash -- or worse for both the NYT and the Clintons, it makes it look like what it really is; that the NYT WORKS for the Clinton campaign.  

Are we having fun yet?

----------


## RobertLafollet

Looks like Clinton is up across the board since the debates.  Polls show North Caroline may go Democratic for President, Senate, and Governor.

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> As of today there remain only 145 days and 15 hours until Barack Obama slimes his way out of the Oval Office for the last time.  One hundred and forty-five days is nothing.  Considering what we have put up with since 2008 the time remaining until Barack is gone is nothing.  
> 
> Yes I know that there is a fifty-fifty chance that Hillary Clinton will succeed that horror and herself become the new waking nightmare of this nation.  But I have made up my mind to celebrate anyway when Barack choppers off into the sunset while -- hopefully -- a bunch of patriots chant  "*Na na na na*, *na na na na*, *hey hey hey*, *goodbye*," and then issue him a middle finger salute, just like leftists did to Bush at the end of his presidency while the MSM gleefully aired the event.  
> 
> No of course the MSM won't air it if the same thing happens to Obama, or if they do air it then they will tag the singers as a group of racist rightwing extremists and then demand that they be charged with a hate crime.  That's just the way that they roll nowadays.  But I am going to celebrate.  
> 
> How will I celebrate?  I'm going to learn all the words to the " *Na na na na*, *na na na na*, *hey hey hey*, *goodbye!*" song and sing them all day long, and maybe even do that for a week; and I intend to smile one hell of a lot.  What can I say?  I don't drink anymore and I'm pushing sixty.  My celebration options-window isn't very wide anymore.  But I'm still going to celebrate.


Don't know if Obama is going to air out to Hawaii or Maine after the new President takes the oath, but his plan is to remain in Washington, D.C., they have already leased a mansion in Georgetown for two years, until his youngest daughter graduates from high school. The Secret Service already has forced the city to change the street running past the house into a one way so they have better control of the mansion. I don't remember ex-President Bush being given the finger by the crowds on the mall when he flew over to Andrews AFB on Marine 1 after Obama took office. Most of them waved. Crowd was excited.

----------

Rutabaga (10-03-2016)

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> The fact that Barack Obama is a token Black president -- which ironically makes leftists racist since the only reason that they voted for him was the nature of his skin tone -- could have been a non-issue had he genuinely cared about our nation when he became president.  He could have risen to the occasion and become great, but instead he bitterly clung to his Saul Alinsky training and to his "God DAMN America!" sentiments in order to become arguably one of the worst presidents of the past one hundred years.


He had a superb chance to advance race relations in America, and went completely in the opposite direction, setting them back 50-years. First term was more political, his battles with Congress, and the ACA, but the voters put the brake on him after two years in office by sending a GOP Congress to Washington in 2010, and doubling down on it in 2012 with a GOP Senate. By the 2012 election, we all understood how corrupt and unqualified to hold the office, his lack of leadership, and anti-America this man really was, living in a dream world. 

Despite the fact that most American's who voted for him in 2008 really didn't see "color" - when they went into the voting booth. What was seen was a handsome, articulate man (a Black John Kennedy so to speak). He was so articulate and sincere, and believable and likeable out on the hustings, that the DNC threw out the Florida primary vote that had put Hillary Clinton into the lead for the Democratic nomination, and handed it to him. 

It will take decades to undo the disaster of this administration, and we probably don't have that type of time before a mega financial crash, and the loss of American hegemony in world affairs and the disaster of our domestic program's is corrected, if ever.

 Hillary Clinton will be as bad as Obama, and eventually, the citizenry will awake to the media bias, and destruction liberalism has imposed on this nation. Perhaps a Mr. Trump will win and institute changes, or eventually someone less antagonistic and off-the-cuff as Trump will follow his lead and redirect the Beltway. We can only hope. Meanwhile we will be well rid of the disaster the Obama administration is and was. Worst person ever to occupy the office............

----------


## Cedric

107 days, 18 hours, and 40 minutes.  During the waning days of Obama's second term the presidential election the Left-Allied Mainstream Media is once again promoting the notion that simply because the NBC moderator and Hillary Clinton openly joined hands to assault Trump at the first presidential debate everyone breathing has lost all sense and have stormed leftward to support Hillary's candidacy.  

Yet yesterday Hillary gave another one of her minuscule crowd rallies and not even the press showed up.  With ONLY the MSM interested in seeing Hillary become president she CANNOT win the popular vote.  It's simply an impossibility and so once again the Left-Allied MSM is generating lies; big, fat, lies.

I bring that up because the habit reflects the last seven and three-quarter years in which we were collectively supposed to BELIEVE that somehow a first term U.S. senator with zero meaningful national level experience and no leadership or management history was going to walk into the Oval Office on the arm of a colluding Mainstream Media and change the world for the better armed with nothing more than a Kumbaya grin, a deeply melodious voice, and a willingness to have the U.S.A. bend over and grab its ankles.  The result?  Disaster.  

Obama's first term was a disaster and then mentally defective voters decided to give the nation-hating Cultural Marxist, Economic Socialist another lick of the presidential lolly in 2012; and predictably Obama's second term has been a disaster as well and yet without fail the Mainstream Media has colluded with this president by either failing to cover his countless failings or by spinning those failings into warped leftist versions of success stories; which said readers and listeners would have to be morons to believe as truth. 

 It just goes to show that this nation is groaning beneath the weight of a huge basket of leftist morons and their enablers.

----------


## Cedric

> . . . 
>  Hillary Clinton will be as bad as Obama, and eventually, the citizenry will awake to the media bias, and destruction liberalism has imposed on this nation. Perhaps a Mr. Trump will win and institute changes, or eventually someone less antagonistic and off-the-cuff as Trump will follow his lead and redirect the Beltway. We can only hope. Meanwhile we will be well rid of the disaster the Obama administration is and was. Worst person ever to occupy the office............


I think that a Trump presidency will do some good in resetting this nation to an up-right position so far as sanity goes; but like you I have my doubts that he can be an outright miracle worker.  Obama and his leftist enablers have done so much damage to this nation during these past eight years that some of that is probably permanent at this point.  

How much can Trump fix in just four to eight years?  How much of it does he really want to fix and how many of his promises are just campaign rhetoric?  We won't know until after he's sworn in and on the job for a while.  It's a 'wait and see' game.

----------


## RobertLafollet

Another good day for Clinton in the polls.  Up in Nevada among other places where Cortez is now down by only 1.  Duckworth is leading by 14 in Illinois.

----------


## Cedric

106 days, 18 hours, and 46 minutes.  Today it is announced that the Obama Administrations Department of Justice WAS bringing charges against an arms dealer who was arming Libyan rebels until the arms dealer said (paraphrasing) "Yeah and if you assholes do that then I am going to reveal the conversation Secretary of State Hillary Clinton had about arming those very same rebels."  Obama's DOJ -- meaning Obama himself -- immediately decided to drop all charges.  That's how 'justice' rolls during the Obama years.  Hey leftists!  You did one HELL of a job with your twice selection of this P.O.S. president . . . literally.  

Oh and here's the link to that story:  http://www.politico.com/story/2016/1...clinton-229115




> *Obama DOJ drops charges against alleged broker of Libyan weapons*Arms dealer had threatened to expose Hillary Clintons talks about arming anti-Qadhafi rebels.
> By Kenneth P. Vogel and Josh Gerstein
> 10/04/16 04:45 PM EDT
> 
> Lawyers for the Justice Department on Monday filed a motion in federal court in Phoenix to drop the case against the arms dealer, an American named Marc Turi, whose lawyers also signed the motion.
> 
> The deal averts a trial that threatened to cast additional scrutiny on Hillary Clintons private emails as Secretary of State, and to expose reported Central Intelligence Agency attempts to arm rebels fighting Libyan leader Moammar Qadhafi.


I will be so happy when finally we get this scuzzbucket and his cadre of nation-hating leftist clowns out of office and out of power.

----------


## Jeffrey

> January 20, 2017  Friday, 12 noon.    Do we do this?   @Cedric?
> 
> I'd like to see a daily entry, hopefully by cedric, stating days left and what the butthead and I don't mean cedric has done that day to make us suffer before he vacates the premises and we fumigate it.


Now the sly critter wants to define Muslin as a race, then a person who kicks a Muslim's ass can be charged with a hate crime.  There has to be some sort of payback due a scum like him.  He sure as hell does not belong in the land of the free, that is for damned sure.

----------


## Cedric

105 days, 18 hours, and 21 minutes.  It should be feeling real to you now.  In only five days we will enter double digit territory.  The active and ongoing Obama nightmares are coming to an end.  As I type this we do not know if it will immediately begin anew with President Hillary Clinton or if things will dramatically change for the better under President Trump; but at least the persistent Obama nightmare will end.  That's definitely something to look forward to.

That aside he was preaching Globalization again yesterday; coming right out and admitting that the concept pretty much sucks for the U.S. but that one is a barbarian (yes I am heavily paraphrasing) if one doesn't in turn suck it up and sacrifice one's national autonomy and permanent standard of living for the good of the world in general.  Hey thanks leftists for electing that particular nation-hater.  Where would we be today without him?

Well our national economy would not still be in the tank.  We would not be living the economic horror that turned out -- predictably so -- to be ObamaCare.  The Middle East would not be on the trembling verge of all out warfare across the region.  Oh and gun sales would not be -- heh-heh -- booming as the average citizen decides to arm himself against a sea of Obama radical leftist nation-hating created . . . woes and threats.

----------


## Big Dummy

> Now the sly critter wants to define Muslin as a race, then a person who kicks a Muslim's ass can be charged with a hate crime.  There has to be some sort of payback due a scum like him.  He sure as hell does not belong in the land of the free, that is for damned sure.


No they already get hate crime protection. This is about government handouts to minorities.

----------


## RobertLafollet

Clinton is now up in both Nevada and Arizona and double digit leads in much of the Northeast.  Current estimate 322 electoral votes with 270 needed to win.  Senate looks to end up 50 Dems/50 Reps.  15 Seat pickup for Dems in House.

----------


## Cedric

104 days, 18 hours, and some odd minutes.  I am experiencing Internet connectivity issues this morning, and so I am rushing through this daily update while I am still able to be on-line.  Obama sucks!  There done.

Meh . . . but just in case the system will allow me access for a few more minutes . . . yesterday I read where Obama had spend 500 million dollar (Yes 500 MILLION DOLLARS) of our taxpayers' money to promote the Obama administration and himself to the public.  No bloody wonder the freaking skewed polls report him with a fifty percent popularity rating while the economy has been in the toilet for eight straight years, the middle east is in turmoil and ObamaCare is floating belly-up in the sewer.  Obama simply BOUGHT the popularity polling numbers.  

Way to go leftist!  That's how to totally booger up a nation.  Sheesh!

Oh, and Obama . . . sucks!

----------


## Jeffrey

> I think that a Trump presidency will do some good in resetting this nation to an up-right position so far as sanity goes; but like you I have my doubts that he can be an outright miracle worker.  Obama and his leftist enablers have done so much damage to this nation during these past eight years that some of that is probably permanent at this point.  
> 
> How much can Trump fix in just four to eight years?  How much of it does he really want to fix and how many of his promises are just campaign rhetoric?  We won't know until after he's sworn in and on the job for a while.  It's a 'wait and see' game.


Some of the damage is deeply rooted by now, thanks to the antagonists and the activists.  For example, the PC crowd has really messed over the minds of a lot of people and I doubt a president can change that. 

We are seeing evidences of this daily in the news, what with the reports of police involved shootings.  I guess if the commie media harps on it long enough the Groids will prevail.  It is a power struggle, a quest for dominance by the blacks, and the whites are getting had.  If the idiots think that a country or culture dominated by blacks is superior to ours then they need to visit the hell holes of Africa.  It simply is not realistic to think a people can survive and prosper without law and order, which is something the typical angry black just cannot fathom.  Perhaps a major problem with the blacks is the lack of role models to mentor the young folks on the right way to fly.  Men like Colin Powell and the two recent black candidates for president are a real credit to their race and we need more of their type and less of the idiots like Al Sharpton and Obama. 

When will the foolish blacks learn that it doesn't pay to mess with the law or to bite the hands that feed you?  I don't envy the thankless job of a lawman, and the apparent lack of support for them is sad.  Locally speaking, the community had a nice picnic to honor our peace officers and the little signs are all along the major arteries for the incoming tourists to see.  We are lucky in that Abilene is a small town (about 6,500) and is a relatively clean town. It is so peaceful here that you most likely will die of boredom. 

There are only a few blacks living here, maybe less than  thirty, and the black kids are fortunate to be largely accepted by the white kids. They also have some respectable and successful black role models to learn from. For example, the Bailey family has come up from scratch and are  a real credit and an asset to the community.

Rita strikes me as being a sensible black woman and we need more like her in this great country.  Thanks for sharing your thoughts with us Rita.

----------


## RobertLafollet

Clinton's lead in national polls is growing.  Up +5 in GE poll.  

Bhay leads Young in Indiana.  

Looks like Democrats will be partying and Republicans crying.  Should be great for the country.  More jobs, higher wages and a more secure country.

----------


## Cedric

103 days, 17 hours, and 57 minutes.  Ho-hum another day and another political scandal.  At the moment the leftists are going happily berserk over Donald Trump being caught on tape acting like a male back in 2005 --  a decade before he ever ran for political office mind you -- with another male on the subject of female groupie-types, crude language included and expected.  

Leftists naturally assume that waffle-minded 'independent' voters will immediately run over and join the Hillary Clinton camp when she is notorious for trying to destroy the vast numbers of women that her own husband seduced or molested or outright raped decades in the past.  But instead all they will get is the 'independents in name only' whom twice voted for Barack Obama.  Those are simply undeclared Dem Party voters and always have been. 

 Those are also the type who are responsible for falsely giving Barack Obama a nearly sixty percent popularity polling number.  The Dem Party controlled polling companies first start by interviewing slightly more Dems than Republicans -- making damn sure that most of the Republicans are RINOs -- and then they interview KNOWN Dem Party voters who call themselves independents. 

 The end result?  Look!  Look!  After the economy has been in the toilet for eight years and the middle east is on the verge of across the board warfare, we are 20 trillion dollars deep in national debt, and the ObamaCare Law is bankrupting citizens -- Obama has a nearly sixty percent popularity polling number!  Riiiiiiggggggghhhhhhhttttttt.  Sell that to the leftists who BELIEVED in "Hope and Change!" as a religious mantra back in 2008 -- patented leg tingles included -- because the average citizen KNOWS that Obama is a piece of utter garbage as president.

----------


## Cedric

102 days, 18 hours, and 41 minutes.  Has anyone heard from Obama lately?  I feel like it's a game of where is radioactive Waldo.  I mean whenever he surfaces it's bad news, but you still want to know what the garbage pile is doing off camera.  

Speaking of off, Hillary and company produced a recording of Trump being an alpha male type from a decade ago and well before he ran for the presidency.  It's a BIG DEAL inside the Left-Allied Media and their base camp -- otherwise known as the Clinton campaign -- and among RINOs everywhere.  Ah those never to be sufficiently damned RINOs are at it again.  A host of them bailed on the Trump Presidency venture yesterday as they ran from the vulgar term for the word 'vagina'.  You sort of keep in mind the habits of roaches when a light gets turned on late at night.  They freeze and then they scatter.  Yeah, like that.

The Donald?  Meh he did what The Donald always does and said (paraphrasing here)  "Yeah I shouldn't have talked like that; but all it amounted to was talk.  The Clintons on the other hand actually and repeatedly walked that walk while the Mainstream Media issued them a permanent and free press pass.  Bill Clinton molested countless women before, during, and probably after his presidency and Hillary Clinton consistently attacked his female victims.  The heroine of today's feminist movement, the politician representing the Left who's running on her gender . . . repeatedly and endlessly attacked the female victims of her husband's assaults and the leftwing press essentially applauded her and Bill for doing that.  There's something genuinely messed up about that."  Yeah, only about twenty percent of that was what he actually said in response but the gist of it is still accurate enough.  Donald went on the attack because that is what he does and the Left went . . . rabid on him.  Nice!

But where oh where has our little nation-hater gone?  Obama!  Where are you and what the hell are you up to now?

----------

Dana (10-10-2016),Deno (10-09-2016)

----------


## RobertLafollet

Obama is out campaigning for House candidates.

Ryan booed in Wisconsin.  

Sanders has a full campaign scheduled. 

Hillary preping to win the 2nd debate like the first.

Trump trying to push his foot further down his throat.

Rubio polls in decline.

Latest poll as Clinton up in Iowa.  

Toomy grasping for straws in Pennsylvania.   

Expect a Democratic landslide in November.  It will be just in time to save America.

----------


## Cedric

101 days, 18 hours, and 23 minutes.  Well, let's go with the tangential stuff first.  The second presidential debate was last night and today the Left-Allied Mainstream Media grudgingly admit that Trump eked out a barebones win against Hillary, salvaged his campaign run, and puts himself in a good position for the final debate.  Okaaaaay . . . and so now let's translate Left-Allied Mainstream Media speak:

"Holy crap, Donald Trump blew Hillary out of the freaking water and made her look like a political piker.  The son-of-a-crotch grabber is going to WIN this presidential election unless we -- the Mainstream Media -- and Hillary step up our 'A' game!"

Of course the problem is that the Left-Allied Mainstream Media and Hillary are concertedly already doing all that they bloody well can do to destroy Trump for the Democratic Party.  It's almost as if they don't comprehend that they are up against a man famous for being a chance-taker and for whom verbal combat is a way of life.

So anyway, speaking of verbal combat and the fellow who loves to apologize to the entire world for their ever having been a United States of America in the first place, where is Barack Obama?  He's certainly keeping a very low profile nowadays, which is not at all like the Narcissist-in-Chief.  Go figure.

----------


## Dana

> Obama is out campaigning for House candidates.
> 
> Ryan booed in Wisconsin.  
> 
> Sanders has a full campaign scheduled. 
> 
> Hillary preping to win the 2nd debate like the first.
> 
> Trump trying to push his foot further down his throat.
> ...



Save America from what? 


Eight years of Obama?

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Save America from what? 
> 
> 
> Eight years of Obama?


Save America from Republican mis-management.

----------


## RobertLafollet

Clinton up across the board again.  GE poll has her up 14 points.  An outlier, but generally Clinton up 5 points.

----------


## sooda

> Clinton up across the board again.  GE poll has her up 14 points.  An outlier, but generally Clinton up 5 points.


Another poll has Hillary up 11 points.

----------


## RobertLafollet

The LA Times/USC poll which has been the only one giving Trump a lead has dropped to +2 for Trump from +4.

----------


## Cedric

100 days, six hours, and 22 minutes.  The Internet was down this morning for me, and so this is a late entry.  I still have no idea where Obama is.  I mean it's been DAYS since last he's either made an appearance or chose to urinate on this nation, and that's not like him.  But I see that his stand-ins have at least been showing up here to spam this stickied thread.  That's nice.  That means that they care . . . and are getting nervous.

It is, you see, finally coming to an end for their little clay-footed demi-godling, their holy political messiah, and despite the noises they make to the contrary about the presidential race being in the bag they obviously don't really BELIEVE that his shadow-image (Hillary Clinton) is going to beat out Donald Trump.  They can FEEL that the mood of the nation has shifted at last, that this is a change election, and that the horrid Left is spiraling down the toilet in the nation's regard.  

"Hope and Change!" and "Yes We Can!" has become "Get Out of Here You Bums!"  So they are getting nervous as the Obama countdown continues.  That's nice.

Tomorrow is the start of double digits for Barack Obama.  No more triple digits for the president that . . . couldn't.

----------

Dana (10-12-2016)

----------


## RobertLafollet

Just so you know Obama gave a speech in Greensboro, N.C.  So you needed worry about him.  

I hang around because somebody has to talk reality to you righties.

----------


## Mgunner

> Obama is out campaigning for House candidates.
> 
> Ryan booed in Wisconsin.  
> 
> Sanders has a full campaign scheduled. 
> 
> Hillary preping to win the 2nd debate like the first.
> 
> Trump trying to push his foot further down his throat.
> ...


I hope you get exactly the government you deserve and reap all of its outcomes... I truly do.

----------


## Mgunner

> Just so you know Obama gave a speech in Greensboro, N.C.  So you needed worry about him.  
> 
> I hang around because somebody has to talk reality to you righties.


You wouldn't recognize reality if it kicked you in the nuts... just saying.

----------

Dana (10-12-2016),Kodiak (10-11-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

> Obama is out campaigning for House candidates.
> 
> Ryan booed in Wisconsin.  
> 
> Sanders has a full campaign scheduled. 
> 
> Hillary preping to win the 2nd debate like the first.
> 
> Trump trying to push his foot further down his throat.
> ...


Save America? That's are freaking laugh.  Is your idea of saving America an open border, corrupt government, One World Order utopia???

----------


## Cedric

99 days, 19 hours, and fifteen minutes.  Happy double digits!  It is now just that close to being over, the national nightmare that is the Barack Obama presidency.  Imagine that; the Dem Party leadership searched the party over back in 2007 and 2008 and actually found a candidate who's eventual presidency would actually serve to rehabilitate President Jimmy Carter's image as the Party's worst president ever.  Now Jimmy can pass in peace knowing that Barack Obama is even worse.

Speaking of Barack the man finally put in a brief appearance yesterday; hanging around just long enough to disparage Christians who support Trump.  Funny but you never hear Barack disparage Muslims who support so very many beastly things that westerners -- and particularly holier than though western leftists -- CLAIM to find repugnant in general principle.  Nope, Obama ONLY ever spits on Christians.  Fancy that.

Anyway the President Who Couldn't is only 99 days away from becoming the Ex Who Shouldn't Ever Have Been President.  Life is good.

----------

Dana (10-12-2016)

----------


## Rutabaga

every president/party says crazy shit like "im gonna do this and im gonna do that" and at the end of the day i just ignore them...


i take what i need and need what i take...

----------


## RobertLafollet

Trump now shows a Tie in the L.A. Times/USC poll down from a 4 point lead.  Hillary leading in the rest.  Democrats have an amazing 10 point lead in the generic congressional poll.

Republican party is coming apart.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Just so you know Obama gave a speech in Greensboro, N.C.  So you needed worry about him.  
> 
> I hang around because somebody has to talk reality to you righties.


Is that the one where he was being heckled with "Bill Clinton's a Rapist"?

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Is that the one where he was being heckled with "Bill Clinton's a Rapist"?


Think so.

----------


## Cedric

98 days, 18 hours, and 30 minutes.  The other day Barack Obama surfaced just long enough to slam Christians for supporting the sleazebag Donald Trump and then vanished again just when The Drudge Report presented a photograph of Barack Obama deliberately showing off to female reporters that he was sporting an erection beneath his trousers.  Gasp a guy being a guy -- even when he is a sitting president.  So forth and so on.

Anyway I was reading something this morning that looked interesting in that it admitted that both political sides were getting slammed by uncountable October Surprises in a veritable sleaze-fest of revelations regarding sexual no-no behavior and corruption, lies, and conspiracies with the bulk of the news media to rig this presidential election cycle.  The end result?  According to new research it's more or less cancelling each other out.  

The voters KNOW that both candidates are various types of reeking scum on the hoof and they just don't . . . give . . . a . . . damn.  It's going to boil down to "I'm going to hold my nose and vote for my scum for vested political or ideological reasons and you are going to do the same and may the best piece of scuz bucket filth win."

Perhaps it's because I am a political cynic or because I wanted Cruz rather than Trump, but I find all this information dump candor refreshing -- especially since it's making the Mainstream Media reel in horror over it now being official that they collectively got busted rigging various political venues and hot topic issues FOR Hillary Clinton.  Nobody was EVER supposed to know about that stuff aside from suspecting it without any hard evidence.  But the hard evidence of outright collusion between the Clinton Campaign and the BIG media outlets exists thanks to Wikileaks.  It cannot be denied.  All that the media can do is refuse to cover the aspects that present them and their industry in a bad light.  Refusal to cover news is the equivalent of making that news vanish.  But thanks to the Internet and the social media that nowadays infests it, that damning Wikileaks stuff just won't go away.  The media outlets and Hillary are looking very, very bad to the general voting public.

But to be fair about this so, too, is Donald Trump.  He IS going to lose an unknowable amount of support due to the fact that in his private life he tends to act like the stereotype of an aggressive alpha male in a Politically Correctness dominated world.  The ONLY THING saving his bacon in that regard is that Hillary is notoriously an enabler of her infamously sexual predator husband and that she repeatedly spat on the concept of feminism by attacking the females that Bill endlessly used and abused over the decades.  If not for Hillary's and Bill's own sexual and ideological sleaziness then Trump would be finished.

So the upshot of all this is that the various waves of scandals Left and Right are sort of washing each other out as far as their overall impact is concerned, which in turn means that Barack Obama -- the worst president of the past one hundred years -- is not going to know whether or not his sick legacy will continue with a Dem Party president or if President Trump will promptly begin Pen and Phoning that trash out of existence.

----------


## RobertLafollet

Clinton up 10 in Michigan and 9 in Pennsylvania.  McGinty leads Toomy by 2.  Burr still leading in North Carolina.

----------


## Cedric

97 days, 18 hours, and 33 minutes.  I had a lengthy diatribe written and when I went to post it the system froze up and I lost the post.  Sort of like the Obama Administration, isn't it?  I mean think about it.  This was the Left's great and shinning Political Messiah, the man who was going to kumbaya the world into a better place with a word and a smile and instead we get a bad Golfer-in-Chief and a racist and a race-agitator and an all out nation-hater.  The Left is very good at being very, very bad; and Barack Obama is their poster child; just not in the way that those pie-in-the-sky leftists DREAMED of back in 2008.

Speaking of dreaming, this week the Left have been boasting that Hillary is massively ahead of Donald Trump, basing that on polling data taken BEFORE last Sunday's blow out presidential debate during which Trump mopped the floor with Hillary and with the three -- count 'em, THREE -- leftist mods assigned to spin and cover and block and tackle for her.  Polling data taken BEFORE the debate, data taken after the Left went insane over Trump's locker room potty mouth.  But two days ago the L.A. Times very reluctantly admitted that the newest -- post debate data -- indicated that once again Trump was closing in on Queen Hillary and then yesterday Rasmussen announced that Trump is now ahead of Hillary in national polling data.  Oh dear!

The Left and it's mainstream media LIES to this nation, period.  That's what it does, and finally Wikileaks has proven that the bulk of the media does indeed work for the DNC and as of now for Hillary Clinton.  Sweet!

Barack?  He's currently ignoring the fact that Hillary has functioned as a decades long enabler of her sexual predator husband, the Left's anti-feminist, feminist champion candidate to focus instead on the fact that Trump -- unlike Obama -- has got a functioning penis.  That's been Obama's vital concern this week.

----------


## RobertLafollet

My good Cedric you waste a lot of time insulting Obama.  Now you admit his penis didn't work.  Guess people like you don't turn him on.

----------

Jeffrey (10-14-2016)

----------


## Cedric

96 days, 15 hours, and 56 minutes.  Aside from some low key campaigning for Hillary Clinton -- to match HER low key campaigning -- both Obama and Hillary are laying back in the grass and allowing the bulk of the leftist mainstream media to do all of their campaigning for them, campaigning that amounts to ignoring or whitewashing all of the Wikileaks stuff that's actually damaging either to her or to the politically biased MSM and slamming Trump with unfounded accusations.  But is it working?  No, not really.

http://www.infowars.com/google-trend...p-allegations/





*10.8K*

*56*
*15*






A Google Trends graph shows that Internet users are vastly more interested in Wikileaks releases than allegations about Donald Trump that have been given blanket coverage by the mainstream media.The graph illustrates how even on the day the infamous Trump tape was released, Google searches for Wikileaks were still significantly higher.Wikileaks has been releasing emails from the John Podesta hack on a daily basis and on every single day, Google searches for Wikileaks have been higher than those pertaining to new allegations made against Trump.The whistleblower organization commented on the trend,tweeting, US mainstream media are completely out of sync with audience demand.The graph underscores the fact that the media is following an agenda to smear Trump, even to the detriment of their own audience.

==========================================

So there you have it.  The MSM is out of touch with its audience -- or in other words it is preaching exclusively to its leftist chorus since the rest of the nation's citizenry KNOW that the MSM have become exclusively a political propaganda tool of the Dem Party's leadership.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

I'm going to celebrate no more fake, paranoid, right-wing, Obama scandals.

Hip-hip-hooray!!!

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

....like Obama was a MOOSLUM....

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

Or that he wasn't actually born in the US....

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

Or that he had gay buttsecs with Lary Sinclair.....

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

.... or that he spent every single day on vacation....


I'm guessing that you get the point?

----------


## Cedric

> .... or that he spent every single day on vacation....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that you get the point?


The point being that when you control what people hear or see then you control enough of the people enough of the time . . . most of the time.  Of course the problem is with people who WILL think for themselves.

----------


## Cedric

> I'm going to celebrate no more fake, paranoid, right-wing, Obama scandals.
> 
> Hip-hip-hooray!!!


Actually that sort of depends, because then it will be time for President Trump to point the trembling finger of shame leftward for the next eight years.  "Obama screwed up people!  It will take time for me to fix things!"  

I place no trust in Trump.  On the other hand Hillary belongs in prison orange.  It's been the most entertaining presidential election cycle in my lifetime.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Do you think Obama will attend Trump's inauguration?   Or will he have a 9:00 Tee Time?

----------


## RobertLafollet

Clinton up 2 in Nevada.  Maesto up 5 in Senate contest.  Reps will not be celebrating they will be crying.

----------


## Midgardian

> Clinton up 2 in Nevada.


Democrats are gambling with America's future.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Democrats are gambling with America's future.


Democratic economics worked under Obama - even with massive Republican opposition, Bill Clinton, LBJ, Kennedy, Truman, and FDR.  Eisenhower though a Republican was pretty much a Keynsian, too

----------


## Midgardian

> Democratic economics worked under Obama - even with massive Republican opposition, Bill Clinton, LBJ, Kennedy, Truman, and FDR.  Eisenhower though a Republican was pretty much a Keynsian, too


If you consider the race to the bottom to be "working", I suppose you are right.

The rest of us want to make America great again.

----------


## Cedric

> Do you think Obama will attend Trump's inauguration?   Or will he have a 9:00 Tee Time?



He will be there, but not in spirit.  Sort of like his entire presidency, actually.

----------


## Cedric

95 days, 17 hours, and 45 minutes.  Ho-hum another day and another down-tick on the remaining days of Barack Obama's bizarre-o-land presidency.  Again he and Hillary Clinton are nowhere to be scene as the Mainstream Media savages Donald Trump for them and Trump in return methodically deconstructs their house of cards accusations, showing the entire nation just how the Left-Allied media is TRYING to play them and manipulate the election. 

 Things are NOT going well for the DNC owned and operated media outlets in 2016, and nor for Hillary Clinton's presidential political aspirations and nor for Obama's Hope that Trump won't get elected and won't immediately begin systematically Penning and Phoning out of existence all of Barack Obama's quasi-illegal Executive Orders.  

Trump IS going to be the next president -- for good or ill -- and it looks like that is going to happen mainly because of Hillary's huge load of BAD political baggage and the fact -- obvious to everyone but her supporters -- that their political queen is very seriously physically ill.  She isn't campaigning during these critical final DAYS of the campaign cycle because there aren't enough high tech, cutting-edge drugs in the world to keep her on her feet and coherent for that many hours in each and every day. 

 She just can't do it -- or else she WOULD be doing it; and Hillary is nowhere to be scene.  Currently it is just Barack Obama and the Left-Allied Mainstream Media campaigning against Trump, and this time around that combination of the Left's is not enough to do the trick.

  The Left NEEDS the anointed Queen of their Political Party to fight toe-to-toe against Trump here and now; and Hillary just doesn't have what it takes.  The Left is losing this campaign and so, too, is Barack Obama and his hopes for a sustained political legacy as a former president.  

Good!

----------


## RobertLafollet

Nevada looking better for the Democrats.  Clinton up in most battleground states.  Trump self destructing.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> If you consider the race to the bottom to be "working", I suppose you are right.
> 
> The rest of us want to make America great again.


When was America greater then under FDR?  Keynsian Eisenhower dominated the world.  Kennedy/LBJ were unchallenged by anyone.  America was and still is great.  Trump would make us a weak country.

----------


## Midgardian

> When was America greater then under FDR?


"Greater" is a subjective term, but under FDR we had depression and war.

I don't consider that to be all that great.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> When was America greater then under FDR?  Keynsian Eisenhower dominated the world.  Kennedy/LBJ were unchallenged by anyone.  America was and still is great.  Trump would make us a weak country.


Probably under Truman who had the balls to use the bomb , instead of using American hardship like FDR to socialize Americans and make them think that dependence on the federal government is a right. 
Very true about Eisenhower! He absolutely made the world a safer place.

Kennedy was nothing but a horn dog like Bill. Bill was worse, but at least Jack had the health of the nation's people in mind. Much like trump but several layers less as Jack was a phucking two faced player. 

LBJ was what I characterize as a demon, tyrant, power hungry, poor loser, who was the initial forebringer of death and demise to the United States of America. I do mean death of a president. 

No one weakened this country as bad as LBJ. 
....until the election of 2008.

----------

Cedric (10-17-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> "Greater" is a subjective term, but under FDR we had depression and war.
> 
> I don't consider that to be all that great.


Well,  the man did use his government assets to improve the country and its infrastructure when there was absolutely nothing else in terms of employment. 
It saved a nation. It improved the nation for generations to come. Sadly, we still rely on some of these very structures. 

It reeks of socialism but things got done and great things got built that made this nation great. 
The government employed people in a positive fashion. 

Let's look at government today. 
Union controlled government. 

We have a staggering workforce of federal employees. 
Many, but not all , contribute little to the advancement of the American way of life. 
All they want is their paycheck and to go home to a safe place. 

Don't you think one of today's great modern leaders who won the noble peace prize would offer a comparable plan to FDR's in the inner cities?  Especially his hometown? Is there no infrastructure in Chicago or Detroit that doesn't need to be rebuilt. 

No. You'll never see that on paper. Democraps rely on social draining of society these days, better known as communism and disgusted as modern day socialism.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> "Greater" is a subjective term, but under FDR we had depression and war.
> 
> I don't consider that to be all that great.


FDR came in at the depths of the Hoover/Coolidge recession.  In his 1st term he saved the banking industry, cut the unemployment rate by a 1/3rd.  (Note I am aware of the temporary increase in 37.) , and saved the agricultural industry.  He got Glass/Segal, social security, and the CCC passed.  He preped us for WWII and then beat Hitler.  You can't much greater then that.  

Eisenhower funded the interstate highway system.  He created the St. Lawrence seaway.  He protected the FDR legacy, particularly social security.  

Kennedy/LBJ got us to the moon.  They created Medicare.  LBJ got the civil rights act passed and integrated the US.  He created a fantastic welfare system that was well on the way to ending poverty when it was stopped by Reagan and later junked by Bill Clinton.  

After Reagan came the austerity Republicans and wrecked this country.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Well,  the man did use his government assets to improve the country and its infrastructure when there was absolutely nothing else in terms of employment. 
> It saved a nation. It improved the nation for generations to come. Sadly, we still rely on some of these very structures. 
> 
> It reeks of socialism but things got done and great things got built that made this nation great. 
> The government employed people in a positive fashion. 
> 
> Let's look at government today. 
> Union controlled government. 
> 
> ...


How could Obama build infrastructure after 2010 with the Republicans in control of Congress and determined to refuse to fund anything including the defense department.  Obama has had to govern with both hands tied behind his back for 6 years.

----------


## Midgardian

> FDR came in at the depths of the Hoover/Coolidge recession.


Coolidge had nothing to do with it, and Hoover just happened to be president when a _worldwide economic collapse occurred.
_
Quit making Hoover out to be president of the rock.

Meanwhile, Both Roosevelt and Hitler took office about the same time.

Hitler improved his country's economy while Roosevelt's policies made it much worse.

It took going to war against Japan to begin a recovery.

----------


## Midgardian

> After Reagan came the austerity Republicans and wrecked this country.


LOL, so its all Reagan's fault.

You guys only hate him because he was the best president of the late twentieth century and he had an (R) after his name.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Coolidge had nothing to do with it, and Hoover just happened to be president when a _worldwide economic collapse occurred.
> _
> Quit making Hoover out to be president of the rock.
> 
> Meanwhile, Both Roosevelt and Hitler took office about the same time.
> 
> Hitler improved his country's economy while Roosevelt's policies made it much worse.
> 
> It took going to war against Japan to begin a recovery.


Coolidge did nothing about an agricultural recession that lasted his entire term.  Coolidge did nothing about a major real estate collapse in 1926.  Hoover knew what had to be done but didn't have the guts to do more then half measures.  Roosevelt moved slower then Hitler at improving the economy.  He wasn't a dictator and there was a lot of anti-military sentiment that Hitler could ignore.  In any case his actions saved us from an even worse depression and got the US back on the right track.

----------


## Cedric

94 days, 18 hours, and 35 minutes.  Things are looking pretty bleak for Donald Trump after a week of saturation bombing on sex by the Left-Allied Mainstream Media.  Actually no it's not, but I thought I'd write it and get it out of the way.

I had thought that the MSM went all in on Barack Obama's election in 2008; but at least back then they were able to maintain the official fiction that they were neutrally biased while promoting candidate Barack 7/24/365.  Now however they don't even bother to maintain the pretense.  They are pretty much openly working for the DNC and the Hillary Clinton campaign and have joined forces with political turncoat RINOs.  It's pretty cool when you stop to think about it.

What this amounts to is the RINO faction in control of the GOP and the Mainstream Media controlled by the DNC have told U.S. citizens to 'Shut up and vote like we TELL you to vote!"

Naturally it goes without saying that most Dem Party voters -- mostly the complacent and cud chewing low information voter types -- will obligingly do just that.  But angry college students filled with disgust over a corrupt and lying Hillary Clinton permanently in bed with the very forces that they despise?  Independent voters who can SEE the open collusion between Hillary and the Mainstream Media and who've gotten stung twice in a row (in 2008 and again in 2012) by listening to the MSM when they crooned 'Trust in us and vote how we tell you to vote'?  I don't think so.  Or at least not enough of them to give Hillary the popular vote.

There's the rub however.  It's looking like Trump will take the popular vote with Hillary stealing the electoral college vote.  That makes her president, but in truth she will merely be the Resident-in-Chief, and not the president at all in the eyes of half of the nation.  Of course I could be wrong.  The MSM is doing so much lying and spinning and covering for Hillary -- including fiddling the polling processes -- that it's factually impossible to know if Trump really is behind, dead-even, or ahead of Hillary at this point in the game.  The MSM is lying and so it's literally anybody's guess.

Obama?  Meh; he puts in the occasional appearance for a curiously absent from the campaign Hillary Clinton, taking pot shots at Christians -- and anyone else the radical leftist nation-hater wishes to hate on -- and then he vanishes again.  Still the nation is seeing more of Obama lately than of Hillary and SHE is supposedly the Dem who's running for president.  So I guess we should play a game of Waldo and ask Where's Hillary?

----------


## RobertLafollet

Generic Congressional vote is now +5 for the Democrats.  Nevada Senate seat looking better and better for Senate seat.

----------


## Midgardian

> Generic Congressional vote is now +5 for the Democrats.  Nevada Senate seat looking better and better for Senate seat.


I'll wait for Vegas to set the line.

----------


## Montana

lol yeah ok. Live that thought   while you can.


> Generic Congressional vote is now +5 for the Democrats.  Nevada Senate seat looking better and better for Senate seat.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> I'll wait for Vegas to set the line.


Trump is likely to lose the last debated just as he did the first 2. He can't stand criticism.

----------


## Midgardian

> Trump is likely to lose the last debated just as he did the first 2.


Trump won the first two debates.

----------


## Midgardian

> He can't stand criticism.


Your opinion, while wrong, is noted.

----------


## Montana

We will soon see. It is the media( propaganda machine ) and you that claims he lost.Your right on the criticism. Then there are the fools that support a complete liar.


> Trump is likely to lose the last debated just as he did the first 2. He can't stand criticism.

----------


## Mgunner

> FDR came in at the depths of the Hoover/Coolidge recession.  In his 1st term he saved the banking industry, cut the unemployment rate by a 1/3rd.  (Note I am aware of the temporary increase in 37.) , and saved the agricultural industry.  He got Glass/Segal, social security, and the CCC passed.  He preped us for WWII and then beat Hitler.  You can't much greater then that.  
> 
> Eisenhower funded the interstate highway system.  He created the St. Lawrence seaway.  He protected the FDR legacy, particularly social security.  
> 
> Kennedy/LBJ got us to the moon.  They created Medicare.  LBJ got the civil rights act passed and integrated the US.  He created a fantastic welfare system that was well on the way to ending poverty when it was stopped by Reagan and later junked by Bill Clinton.  
> 
> After Reagan came the austerity Republicans and wrecked this country.


The bullshit leftists spew is mind boggling... truly.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> The bullshit leftists spew is mind boggling... truly.


Of the facts I stated which do you dispute?

----------


## Midgardian

> Of the facts I stated which do you dispute?


What "facts"?

----------


## Cedric

93 days, 18 hours, and 44 minutes and then -- ZIP! -- no more President Obama spitting on the nation from inside the Oval Office.  After that he will have to do all his purposed expectorating from the golf course like -- well -- like mostly he does now anyway.  What's weird is that twice the Left went out of their way to elect a fellow whom openly despises his own nation.  (Shrug)  Oh well . . . so it goes.

On other news fronts, the nature of the news and how it's conspiring with the Obama administration and the Clintons to affect the outcome of the presidential election and how the State Department actually did collude with the FBI to make some key Benghazi evidence disappear.  Now nobody with functional brain cells is surprised by any of this; the only surprising things about it is that the MSM and the Obama justice department and the Clintons are managing to write one another permanent free passes on all of this stuff and make it stick WHILE their leftist supporters in turn PROVE that the concepts of ethics, honor, and integrity are now wholly alien concepts to them.

Sigh . . . only 93 days, 18 hours, and 44 minutes and then -- ZIP!

----------


## RobertLafollet

> What "facts"?


It is a fact the banking system was on the verge of collapse.

It is a fact the unemployment rate declined by 1/3 between March 1933 and January 1, 1937.

The date of the passage of the Civil rights bill is a probable fact.

The date of the moon program is a provable fact.

I did state somethings that are opinions such as that Johnson's welfare program worked, but even there it can be shown that welfare spending went down under Reagan and Bill Clinton is famous for "ending welfare as we know it."



It is a fact Eisenhower pushed through the legislation to fund the interstate highway system.

----------


## RobertLafollet

Clinton now up +7 in Real Clear Politics national average.

----------


## Cedric

92 days, 18 hours, and 22 minutes.  Hey Obama is it REAL for you yet?  It's got to be churning up what counts for a leftist's soul, the fact that very soon now NOBODY has GOT to do a damn thing he decrees.  Now that's gonna leave a mark on the narcissist's ego.  From exalted Political Messiah to the crappiest president of the last hundred years to just plain ol' citizen . . . albeit with billions in stolen money stuffed inside off shore accounts in a plethora of shell companies.  Hey a man needs a post career parachute.  

Has he stolen billions?  Sure.  Why not?  It's not as if the man has ever even heard of the term 'ethics'.  

Anyway the Internet is threatening to go belly-up on me today in homage to Barack Obama's belly-up presidency, and so I am going to send this on its way and count beans in a jar.  Something has got to be more interesting than writing about Barack Obama!

----------


## RobertLafollet

Generic Democrats up by 4 in Bloomburg and Reuters.  Clinton leading in Arizona.  While Trump has a secret plan for ISIS, United States Air Force planes helping kick ISIS out of Mosul.  Apparently we also have an artillery unit in the fight.  ISIS iks likely to be gone from Iraq before the next President takes office.

----------


## Cedric

91 days, 18 hours, and 28 minutes.  Last night Barack Obama was miserable.  That's because it was the 3rd and last presidential debate between candidates Trump and H. Clinton and . . . Trump won the debate.  It wasn't the absolute blowout of the second debate but nonetheless Trump beat Hillary, and so now we go into the final days, and things are not looking good for the health of Barack Obama's political legacy.  That limo-ride between Barack Obama and president-elect Trump is going to be tense on Obama's part, let me tell you!

Am I predicting a Trump win?  Yes I am, and I am even predicting it KNOWING that the Left-Allied Mainstream Media is about to go all-in hitting him with every bit of invented nastiness they can create.  Why is Trump going to win?  Trump is going to win because people are fed up with Barack Obama -- despite the crooked leftist polling maintaining that he is a popular president -- and they are fed up with the MSM blatantly working for the Dem Party, and they are fed up with socialistic/Marxist style liberalism which eschews common sense for Political Correctness during hard times and in a damn dangerous world.  Oh, and they don't like Hillary.  So, yeah, Trump is going to win . . . win the popular vote anyway.

----------


## RobertLafollet

Hillary, wins debate and continues to lead in the polls.  Trump supporters in denial.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Hillary, wins debate and continues to lead in the polls.  Trump supporters in denial.



LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL 

Dream on Cinderfeller

----------


## sooda

> Hillary, wins debate and continues to lead in the polls.  Trump supporters in denial.


Well, he financed his casinos in AC with junk bonds so they were bound to fail.. Now 11,000 are out of work.

----------


## sooda

> 91 days, 18 hours, and 28 minutes.  Last night Barack Obama was miserable.  That's because it was the 3rd and last presidential debate between candidates Trump and H. Clinton and . . . Trump won the debate.  It wasn't the absolute blowout of the second debate but nonetheless Trump beat Hillary, and so now we go into the final days, and things are not looking good for the health of Barack Obama's political legacy.  That limo-ride between Barack Obama and president-elect Trump is going to be tense on Obama's part, let me tell you!
> 
> Am I predicting a Trump win?  Yes I am, and I am even predicting it KNOWING that the Left-Allied Mainstream Media is about to go all-in hitting him with every bit of invented nastiness they can create.  Why is Trump going to win?  Trump is going to win because people are fed up with Barack Obama -- despite the crooked leftist polling maintaining that he is a popular president -- and they are fed up with the MSM blatantly working for the Dem Party, and they are fed up with socialistic/Marxist style liberalism which eschews common sense for Political Correctness during hard times and in a damn dangerous world.  Oh, and they don't like Hillary.  So, yeah, Trump is going to win . . . win the popular vote anyway.


Trump is in the habit of claiming the system is rigged against him.. Its his favorite excuse.

----------


## ChemEngineer

> Well, he financed his casinos in AC with junk bonds so they were bound to fail.. Now 11,000 are out of work.


I thought we were rid of you!  Nothing since I set you straight on the 16th and now this...

1.  Junk bonds are so named because they are more risky than A or B-rated bonds.  The tradoff, which everybody knows, is that they pay higher interest for the increased risk.    I purchased  RJR Nabisco junk bonds years ago and my return was 44%.  It was a truly outstanding investment, and I have made many outstanding investments.  So your first inane comment was "they were bound to fail."
What was that you said about common sense?  You show very little of it.

2.  Reports are that 3,000 people at the Taj lost their jobs, so naturally you exaggerate things and cite "11,000."  No common sense from you yet again.

Moreover, that casino is owned by Carl Icahn, who negotiated with the union, which is overwhelmingly Democrat and wants something for nothing, always.  It's the Democrat mindset.  They played hardball and they lost, so now you blame Trump who doesn't even own it.

Your dishonesty is reprehensible but sadly typical of Hillary sycophants.

I must compliment Carl Icahn for his charitable support of the four Carl Icahn Charter Schools in New York City.  They rank from the 88th percentile to the 100th percentile in NYC school performance.  Contrast this with the AFT Charter School, run by the teachers' union.  It ranked in the 5th percentile last time I checked. It was on probation for obvious reasons and has most likely since been converted back to a semblance of normal mediocrity under the teachers union bootheels.

----------

Big Dummy (10-20-2016),Jim Scott (10-21-2016),MrogersNhood (11-01-2016)

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Well, he financed his casinos in AC with junk bonds so they were bound to fail.. Now 11,000 are out of work.


It wasn't the junk bonds.  It was bad management by Trump.  He built 3 casinos which over satiated the area.  The last had to gross more per day then any casino in Atlantic City had grossed.  He only avoided persona bankruptcy because the banks figured his name was worth something.

----------


## Cedric

90 days, 18 hours, and 28 minutes . . . and counting.  Tomorrow will generate day 89.  I bring that up simply because it makes me smile.  Numbers are our friends -- or so every mathematician claims.  

In fact, as of this typing, we have 17 days, 19 hours, and 25 minutes until election day.  Of course early voting begins well before that, and in a few days from now the wife and I will be doing that for president; and although both of us voted for Cruz during the primaries, we will indeed be voting for Donald Trump for president.  

Where is Hillary?  She isn't on the campaign trail because she CAN'T be on the campaign trail.  Whatever physical illness she is suffering from, it's debilitating enough that she must take days off after a presidential debate.  So again the Left-Allied Mainstream Media will be campaigning for her in her stead.  We can expect another massive saturation bombing of Donald Trump to begin any day now and pretty much last until voting day.  Will that be enough?  Can even the bought and paid for Dem Party propaganda machinery -- otherwise known as the Mainstream Media -- actually get an unpopular candidate like Hillary Clinton elected when she cannot even put in much of an appearance on her own?  Meh . . . it's a fascinating process to watch unfold.

Anyway this is supposed to be about Barack Obama.  So where is Obama and what is the slime ball leftist up to?  I don't know, but one can bet that whatever he is doing off camera is . . . bad.  But then we wouldn't expect anything else from the Left's holy and sainted . . . Political Messiah.

----------

QuaseMarco (10-21-2016)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> 90 days, 18 hours, and 28 minutes . . . and counting.  Tomorrow will generate day 89.  I bring that up simply because it makes me smile.  Numbers are our friends -- or so every mathematician claims.  
> 
> In fact, as of this typing, we have 17 days, 19 hours, and 25 minutes until election day.  Of course early voting begins well before that, and in a few days from now the wife and I will be doing that for president; and although both of us voted for Cruz during the primaries, we will indeed be voting for Donald Trump for president.  
> 
> Where is Hillary?  She isn't on the campaign trail because she CAN'T be on the campaign trail.  Whatever physical illness she is suffering from, it's debilitating enough that she must take days off after a presidential debate.  So again the Left-Allied Mainstream Media will be campaigning for her in her stead.  We can expect another massive saturation bombing of Donald Trump to begin any day now and pretty much last until voting day.  Will that be enough?  Can even the bought and paid for Dem Party propaganda machinery -- otherwise known as the Mainstream Media -- actually get an unpopular candidate like Hillary Clinton elected when she cannot even put in much of an appearance on her own?  Meh . . . it's a fascinating process to watch unfold.
> 
> Anyway this is supposed to be about Barack Obama.  So where is Obama and what is the slime ball leftist up to?  I don't know, but one can bet that whatever he is doing off camera is . . . bad.  But then we wouldn't expect anything else from the Left's holy and sainted . . . Political Messiah.


Do you think it is possible for Donald to win?

----------


## RobertLafollet

Bayh 

Clinton and Trump were at the Al Smith dinner cracking jokes last night as is the custom.  Trump got booed when he went to insults.    

In other news the Navy sailed around the South China sea in a show of force.  China protested, of course, but did nothing else.

----------


## bdtex

> 90 days, 18 hours, and 28 minutes . . . and counting.  Tomorrow will generate day 89.  I bring that up simply because it makes me smile.  Numbers are our friends -- or so every mathematician claims.  
> 
> In fact, as of this typing, we have 17 days, 19 hours, and 25 minutes until election day.  Of course early voting begins well before that, and in a few days from now the wife and I will be doing that for president; and although both of us voted for Cruz during the primaries, we will indeed be voting for Donald Trump for president.  
> 
> Where is Hillary?  She isn't on the campaign trail because she CAN'T be on the campaign trail.  Whatever physical illness she is suffering from, it's debilitating enough that she must take days off after a presidential debate.  So again the Left-Allied Mainstream Media will be campaigning for her in her stead.  We can expect another massive saturation bombing of Donald Trump to begin any day now and pretty much last until voting day.  Will that be enough?  Can even the bought and paid for Dem Party propaganda machinery -- otherwise known as the Mainstream Media -- actually get an unpopular candidate like Hillary Clinton elected when she cannot even put in much of an appearance on her own?  Meh . . . it's a fascinating process to watch unfold.
> 
> Anyway this is supposed to be about Barack Obama.  So where is Obama and what is the slime ball leftist up to?  I don't know, but one can bet that whatever he is doing off camera is . . . bad.  But then we wouldn't expect anything else from the Left's holy and sainted . . . Political Messiah.


Where is Hillary? Cleveland,Ohio today. Pittsburgh and Philadelphia,PA tomorrow. Charlotte and Raleigh,NC on Sunday. Manchester,NH on Monday. Florida on Tuesday and Wednesday.

Scheduled Events  Hillary Clinton Speeches

----------


## Kodiak

> Where is Hillary? Cleveland,Ohio today. Pittsburgh and Philadelphia,PA tomorrow. Charlotte and Raleigh,NC on Sunday. Manchester,NH on Monday. Florida on Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> Scheduled Events  Hillary Clinton Speeches


Barely filling 1000 seat venues while Trump gets 10's of thousands. 

I checked out that link and half of her stops are fundraisers.  Funny how she keeps fundraising to keep up the onslaught of attack ads when she supposedly has this thing in the bank.  :Thinking:

----------


## bdtex

> Barely filling 1000 seat venues while Trump gets 10's of thousands. 
> 
> I checked out that link and half of her stops are fundraisers.  Funny how she keeps fundraising to keep up the onslaught of attack ads when she supposedly has this thing in the bank.


A superior ground game costs money. She has a superior ground game.

----------


## Kodiak

Well, you or nobody else can seem to answer where her support is.......besides the corrupt media.   If people were excited to have her as president, don't you think, like Bernie and Trump, she would have legions of supporters somewhere???  They are nowhere to be found. 

Given all the money she has, all the attack ads, the media and corrupt government in her pocket.......she should be stomping him, yet her all her supporters seem to be in hiding.  Why is that?  Embarrassed to openly support a known liar and criminal?

----------

Montana (10-21-2016)

----------


## bdtex

> Well, you or nobody else can seem to answer where her support is.......besides the corrupt media.   If people were excited to have her as president, don't you think, like Bernie and Trump, she would have legions of supporters somewhere???  They are nowhere to be found. 
> 
> Given all the money she has, all the attack ads, the media and corrupt government in her pocket.......she should be stomping him, yet her all her supporters seem to be in hiding.  Why is that?  Embarrassed to openly support a known liar and criminal?


"They are nowhere to be found." You will find them on Election Day. You know...the only poll that counts. LOL!

----------


## Kodiak

> "They are nowhere to be found." You will find them on Election Day. You know...the only poll that counts. LOL!


As they crawl out from under their rocks, hanging their head in shame for such a criminal corrupt candidate.  But people like yourself are just fine with that, right?  Just win baby!  No matter how corrupt they are.

----------


## Cedric

> Do you think it is possible for Donald to win?


He's probably going to win.  Hillary is not campaigning.  The MSM is campaigning for her.  Trump, however, is living on the campaign trail and he is filling event halls to the bulging point.  Hillary -- when she does bother to campaign at all -- fills very small venues and is thought to bus in some regulars and pay others.  So, yes, even with the MSM subbing for her, it's fundamentally impossible for her to beat Trump when she's not even campaigning.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> As they crawl out from under their rocks, hanging their head in shame for such a criminal corrupt candidate.  But people like yourself are just fine with that, right?  Just win baby!  No matter how corrupt they are.


Clinton voters will be obvious on election day.  Trump voters will be less so.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> He's probably going to win.  Hillary is not campaigning.  The MSM is campaigning for her.  Trump, however, is living on the campaign trail and he is filling event halls to the bulging point.  Hillary -- when she does bother to campaign at all -- fills very small venues and is thought to bus in some regulars and pay others.  So, yes, even with the MSM subbing for her, it's fundamentally impossible for her to beat Trump when she's not even campaigning.


You really should watch the news once in a while

----------


## Cedric

89 days, 17 hours, and 53 minutes.  Another way of looking at this extended countdown process is that it is going by tens.  We started at 145 days, yes, but then we hit 100.  I'm thinking of it as a series of exciting ten counts. 100 was 10.  90 was 9.  80 is 8.  So in a brief amount of time -- relatively speaking -- we went Ten! Nine! Eight!  (Shrug) Whatever method gets you through the night.

One notices that Barack is more or less keeping a low profile as the presidential election contest comes to a close, although we can expect him to pop up again with new Pen and Phone style 'give-away' programs for core party voter demographics or pop up to once again attack Christians for preferring Alpha Male Trump to -- needs help to walk -- Hillary.  But it's a trifle spooky to realize that attention-whore Barack is currently being as quiet as a mouse.  It's unnatural.

----------


## Cedric

88 days, 18 hours, and Zero minutes.  Yeah Zero minutes.  (Shrug)  A countdown clock is a countdown clock, and sometimes it happens.  Although I believe that Trump is going to win -- for a variety of reasons -- let's suppose that for an equally valid set of reasons he loses to Hillary and to the Left-Allied AND RINO-Allied Mainstream Media.

This morning I was skimming headlines via POLITOMIX, a news collective site that presents a cross section of news items garnered from Right, Center, and Left sources http://politomix.com/   It was fascinating to see how many putatively Right media sources badmouthing Trump and essentially cheering for a Hillary Clinton presidency.  I haven't seen this much concerted bad press for a GOPer presidential candidate since Ronald Reagan ran and won.  But how can any Right of Center journalist be for Hillary Clinton or any Right of Center politician for that matter?  How can you call yourself Right when you not only are willing to vote for a corrupt and lying leftist nation-hater but are publicly promoting her?  You can't be, no mater what you CLAIM that you are.  You ARE a RINO -- A Republican in Name Only -- and if you CLAIM to be a conservative then you are a CINO -- A Concervative In Name Only.

Sigh!  Anyway this is supposed to be about Barack Obama.  Hey Barack this salute is for you!  Granted that it consists of only one finger, but nobody can deny that it is a salute.

----------


## RobertLafollet

Clinton up 3 in Florida.  Rubio declines to +2

----------


## ChemEngineer

> But people like yourself (bdtex) are just fine with that, right?  Just win baby!  No matter how corrupt they are.


No matter how corrupt, how greedy, how petty and malicious and hateful and profane and destructive.  Nothing matters to the Left but winning, and controlling everyone.  It's their pride. They think that they are smarter than everyone else, and they think that BECAUSE they are smarter, they are of right in everything they do.  They are not smarter than everyone else, but even if they were, that still would not confer common sense and integrity.

----------


## ChemEngineer

> He's probably going to win.


You send $100 to Madison to hold for a wager. I will do the same.  If Trump wins, you get the $200.  If Clinton wins, I get the $200.

It's a win/win for me.  If Trump wins, I will be elated. If the wench wins, I get your hundred bucks, and bragging rights.
I much prefer that you get the $200, but let's see if you put your money where your mouth is...  I don't think you will, Tex.

----------


## MrogersNhood

Well,it's like this:
Obama;OK,he's had more riots during the last 2 years of his presidency than the past 40 years combined.
He's about half-undone all the work of 10 years of thousands of Civil Rights Movement people that worked sweated,bled and died for the cause.
Well;that's the worst he's done.He really can't undo everything.
My black friends are still my black friends and even somebody who I always regarded as ..ok..stupid..Turns out he's not.He sees right through all the bullshit.
That means there's bullshit there.
I have to give credit where credit is due.
Obama has been been fairly low-key and not a major crap-stirrer.
Has he embroiled us in war or anything?We do have that at least.
Race relations?
Well;His half non-American African and/White Commie heritage does not lend itself to being beneficial to black and white Americans whose families have been here for 200+ years.However we have been here all this time.
And we see how he has done and it's not great.
Hillary ;Oh boy.
Globalist shill on steroids is Hillary.
Obama did great for America compared to Hillary's plans.
Well;If she happens to scam the election (I highly doubt it)
There will be an Article V convention within 2 years to abolish the current government for not serving the people.
(That really is what the Government is supposed to do)
If Trump wins,hopefully he'll root out some of the crap.
I've seen his "100 thing" thing.Not bad,but it could be better.
Make no mistake:Trump is no "Republican"
He's the best chance we have right now,though.
Hillary,eh.She's not really a "Democrat" either.
After reading her thesis;My opinion is commie/hippie.
I always hated dirty hippies.Maybe that's just me.

----------


## RobertLafollet

Hillary won the nomination by basically dumping her goals and throwing in the towel and taking Sanders goals with a little watering down.  She will have Shumer and Sanders probably running the Senate so it will be hard for her to go back on that deal.  Warren will be in the wings if she tries, too.  In addition the Democratic activists will keep her close to the fire.  Clinton will have the power and prestige as well as a lot of credit which maybe all she wants anyhow.

Donald Trump will fade into obscurity.  His leaderless movement will continue and probably find a much better leader.  The Republican party may well split as a result in which case the party we now call the Republicans will go the way of the Whigs.  By the way there still is a Whig party and it would like a comeback.  http://www.modernwhig.org/ 

This will not be a middle of the road administration no mater who wins - unless maybe Johnson - it will be an activist administration.  There will be no free trade deals.  There will be no cutting social security or medicare.   Obamacare will not change as any attempt to do that will be killed in the Senate by a filibuster.  Ryan will balk at funding a wall if asked and Mexico will not pay.  A major raise in the minimum wage will be left to the states.  That will spur union growth.  Expect the loose coalitions of restaurant workers to be absorbed into the SEIU.  

Random acts of terrorism mostly by home grown nuts will continue.  ISIS itself will collapse as a state, probably in 2017.  However, al Qaeda will come back strong.  China will become less adventure minded as the leaders worry about keeping up a high growth rate and keeping a satisfied population.  Wild card is North Korea which may decide to attack someone.  Iran will keep improving it's position and Russian alliance as will Assad of Syria.  Russia will rue the day it ever got involved in that mess by the end of 2017.  Iraq will split apart into several waring factions.  Turkey will take parts of northern Syria and Iraq, increase trade with Russia and stay in NATO.  Banking will move out of Britain.  Talk of Scottish independence will grow.  A more isolationist US will look on with concern but a hands off attitude.

----------

sooda (10-24-2016)

----------


## Cedric

> You send $100 to Madison to hold for a wager. I will do the same.  If Trump wins, you get the $200.  If Clinton wins, I get the $200.
> 
> It's a win/win for me.  If Trump wins, I will be elated. If the wench wins, I get your hundred bucks, and bragging rights.
> I much prefer that you get the $200, but let's see if you put your money where your mouth is...  I don't think you will, Tex.


My wife would put me in the doghouse were I to bet on anything, much less a presidential election.  Besides which -- even though I voted for Cruz in the primaries -- if Trump does win that will be thrill enough for me and if on the other hand Hillary wins then I will automatically be bummed out without the necessity of also having lost a hundred bucks.

----------


## Cedric

87 days, 18 hours, and 30 minutes.  Still our feckless leader is keeping his head down.  Does he even want Hillary to win?  But then again Barack Obama has had the shortest political coattails of any leftist Political Messiah in the history of this nation.  Nobody but GOPers gain anything whenever Obama campaigns for a Dem Party candidate; and leftists and their bought and paid for polling companies claim that Obama is a popular president; but then again they also claim that Hillary Clinton is polling massively ahead of Donald Trump, and so go figure.

Oh and as to crooked polling, today it was revealed in a Wikileaks e-mail that (drum roll please)   :Drumdude: Podesta ordered the across the board oversampling of Dem Party voters and so forth and so on . . . and the media and the polling companies complied:  http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-1...gh-oversamples

Well what else would one expect from the Clinton thugs and the Left-Allied Mainstream Media and their bought and paid for polling companies?  So anyway I am going to go with Outliers Rasmussen and (oddly enough) the L.A. Times which maintain that Trump is neck and neck -- if not actually a little bit ahead -- with Hillary.  

I mean that makes sense considering that Trump routinely packs his quite vey large speaking venues whereas Hillary has a really hard time filling up a high school gymnasium.  It makes sense considering that all of the visible political enthusiasm is on Trump's side of the political aisle and not on Hillary's side.  It makes sense considering that the Left-Allied mainstream media has finished trashing its own professional reputation to destroy Trump while spinning and covering up for the over-the-top lies and corruption of Hillary Clinton.

Hell, no wonder Barack Obama has been keeping a low profile lately.

----------


## RobertLafollet

More Democrats then Republicans voting early in Nevada.

----------


## RobertLafollet

Obama is campaigning in Nevada for Maesto and Democratic Congressional candidates in the Las Vegas and Henderson districts.  The Henderson district is an important swing district.

----------


## Kodiak

> Obama is campaigning in Nevada for Maesto and Democratic Congressional candidates in the Las Vegas and Henderson districts.  The Henderson district is an important swing district.


Yea, screw doing the job he was voted in to do..........just keep campaigning on the taxpayers dime to keep Dems in power.  The man is nothing more than a political hack.

----------


## ChemEngineer

> My wife would put me in the doghouse were I to bet on anything, much less a presidential election.  Besides which -- even though I voted for Cruz in the primaries -- if Trump does win that will be thrill enough for me and if on the other hand Hillary wins then I will automatically be bummed out without the necessity of also having lost a hundred bucks.


A diplomatic exit, I must say.  Any enemy of the vile wench is a friend of mine.

----------


## Cedric

86 days, 18 hours, and 4 minutes.  Who knew that our nation was this ill?  I am thinking about the Wikileaks revelations of collusion between the Hillary Clinton campaign and the Mainstream Media.  Stated bluntly a democratic republic is in huge trouble when its Fourth Estate is functioning as a Fifth Column for a political party.  At that point -- and regardless of what's declared in its Constitution -- that nation is on the verge of either outright collapse or of morphing into fascism.  Yes you can have a fascist nation composed of either a Left or Right ruling element.  Currently the bulk of our nation's media outlets function as the permanent propaganda arm of the Dem Party, and that's not good.

So why do I raise that issue in a snark-filled countdown clock column about Barack Obama's dwindling time as president?  The nation's mainstream media first revealed its true loyalties when ABC, CBS, NBC/MSNBC promoted Barack Obama as a political messiah simply because it was politically correct to do so due to the man's melanin ration count.  Barack had zero meaningful national level political experience and no leadership or management history.  Literally one could have selected a presentable dog catcher off the street and have had a candidate with just about as many meaningful qualifications as Barack Obama for president.  

It . . . was . . . stupid.  It was political correctness gone insane.  It was the Mainstream Media first revealing that it essentially worked for the Democratic Party.  But it was not proof.  We KNEW of course but we could not prove much of anything.  But Wikileaks is spelling it out complete with step by step connections.  It's no longer guess work.  The mainstream media is working for the Democratic Party.  

It's damn sad when a conspiracy theory on such a massive scale becomes a simple if revolting fact.  Just think though, we would never have had this proof today if certain journalists and reporters had not had such obvious leg-tingling Obamagasms back in 2008.

----------


## Cedric

> A diplomatic exit, I must say.  Any enemy of the vile wench is a friend of mine.


Indeed, and by the way, 'Hillary for Prison' is something that I can endorse.  I think that prison orange is that woman's natural color.

----------


## Jeffrey

> Indeed, and by the way, 'Hillary for Prison' is something that I can endorse.  I think that prison orange is that woman's natural color.


For what crime should she go to prison?

----------


## Cedric

> For what crime should she go to prison?


Ha!  Ha!  Good one.  That's like asking why Jack the Ripper should not be allowed to party with hookers.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> For what crime should she go to prison?


Trumpite pipe dreams

----------


## Cedric

85 days, 18 hours, and 28 minutes.  Another day another countdown tick.  As of now Barack Obama only has 85 more days during which he can defecate on this nation from on high.  After that he will be a private citizen and can from then on only fling poo the old fashioned way, and nobody has to stand there and take that -- er -- crap from him anymore without flinging some back in kind.  That's nice.

Meanwhile Hillary continues to stay in hiding, not now even ABLE to show her face after some sort of scar damage mysteriously appeared on her homely mug overnight.  Was she drunk and did a header?  Or was it a matter of whatever seizures she suffers from taking her at the wrong place and the wrong time?  The Left's masters inside the corrupt DNC really did a number on the Dem Party this time around.  Really, they should have offered Elizabeth -- Fauxihontas -- Warren more money or other bribes to run for president instead if they just HAD to have a woman candidate.  The selection of Hillary Clinton was stupid of them for a whole host of reasons.

In an interesting turn of events it was reported last night that as of now Donald Trump has gained more of the Black vote than any GOP presidential contender since the 1960s.  Think about that.  Not only does it indicate that FINALLY some Blacks are beginning to see through the propaganda of the Dem Party's leadership and understand that their over-the-top promises are false but they just don't like OR trust Hillary Clinton.

The other shoe also reeks of the fact that a few weeks ago Obama was using emotional blackmail to try and coerce Blacks into voting for Hillary in numbers approaching his own successes in that area and that many Blacks are now rejecting Barack Obama as well.  Oh my, how the political worm has turned!

----------


## RobertLafollet

Obama remains one of the most popular Presidents of the last 100 years.  Clinton seems to be settling into a 5 point lead in the general.  Rubio is an interesting race as the polls are jumping all over.

----------


## Jeffrey

> Obama remains one of the most popular Presidents of the last 100 years.  Clinton seems to be settling into a 5 point lead in the general.  Rubio is an interesting race as the polls are jumping all over.


Robert,  I don't think most whites care for him.  He is a disgrace to the office and to our country.  For some reason he is antagonistic and has an-in-your- face attitude towards whites.  I have some very nice black friends but he sure is not one of them.  Just look at the nimber of EOs he has had to employ to get his way. If he is popular with the Congress then I don't understand the meaning of the word.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Robert,  I don't think most whites care for him.  He is a disgrace to the office and to our country.  For some reason he is antagonistic and has an-in-your- face attitude towards whites.  I have some very nice black friends but he sure is not one of them.  Just look at the nimber of EOs he has had to employ to get his way. If he is popular with the Congress then I don't understand the meaning of the word.


Obama is very popular in California and Las Vegas.

----------


## Jeffrey

> Obama is very popular in California and Las Vegas.


A lot of foreign heads of state seem to just tolerate him because of his office.  I just love it when Putin hands him his head.

----------


## Cedric

84 days, 18 hours, and 51 minutes.  What I like about countdown clocks is the relentless precision of their nature.  You don't just keep track of the years or days, but the hours, minutes, and seconds.  Oh and as of the last period of this particular sentence it is now 50 minutes and approximately 8 seconds.  Hey Obama, are you keeping track of those passing seconds yet?

Meh, anyway I got nothing today.  Both Obama and Hillary are keeping such low profiles just before the election that people are having to work at remembering them.  Meanwhile The Donald is in there swinging every single day.  Can even the Left-OWNED Mainstream Media get unpopular with the voters Hillary Clinton elected when she doesn't even put in any meaningful end of campaign appearances?  We . . . shall . . . see.

----------


## RobertLafollet

Looks more and more like a Clinton landslide.  She is up 7 in both Pennsylvanian and Michigan.  Generic Congressional vote has Democrats up 3 to 5.  That could be enough to switch the House.  ISIS is on the run in Mosul and battle for Raqqa is about to start.   Starting to look like Obama will have destroyed the Caliphate before he leaves office.

----------


## Cedric

83 days, 18 hours, and 17 minutes.  It's sort of difficult to focus on Barack Obama and ignore the presidential contest that's winding down because Barack has not been overtly defecating on the nation of late; and that's just not like him.  I wonder if he is ill?

Oh sure he recently claimed that the massive across the board gigantic leap in ObamaCare premiums conveniently scheduled to go into effect AFTER he has belly crawled his way out of office is just no big deal, and that everyone who says otherwise is . . . a . . . racist.  Actually he didn't say that last part, but he was probably thinking it.  Just think, after Obama leaves the Oval Office the Dems won't be quick drawing the freaking race card all the damn time any more for everything under the sun.  Sure, if Hillary wins then it will all be about misogyny all the time, but the misogyny card just doesn't have the visceral emotional impact of the race card.  Leftists are going to miss playing it all the time, although at least that change in circumstances will allow them to give their carpel tunnel syndrome a rest.

Anyway today the wife and I go do early voting for the presidency.  There you go Donald Trump, that's two for you.  Enjoy.  Oh and Barack and Hillary?  In your face!

----------


## Cedric

82 days, 19 hours, and 12 minutes.  With the FBI re-opening the investigation into Hillary Clinton the Left's beloved Political Messiah -- Obama -- has got to be feeling just a wee-bit uncomfortable right now.  It's not that Obama is on record as having known about Hillary's illegal uses of a private server -- since he KNOWS that HE will be protected no matter what by all the power and influence of the Left due to the tone of his skin but by the fact that this hurts Hillary's presidential election chances.  His political legacy is at stake, darn it!

Yes, what legacy, right?  But in Obama's warped leftist mind his eight year long trashing of the United States of America is a leftist nation-hating legacy to be proud of; and in the mind of standard leftists everywhere as well, of course.  Let me put it this way, Saul Alinsky would have been proud of Obama's track record.  Barack has GOT nation-haters' street cred.

But what is this with leftists and their record hording?  I mean how insane is it that Huma -- who's electronic devices were also confiscated when her husband's were seized by the FBI investigating his sexting of an under-aged girl -- would still retain so very many politically sensitive AND classified e-mails on it, knowing that it ain't over until her best buddy, Hillary's, arse is seated on the executive chair behind the desk of the Oval Office?  That was both arrogant and STUPID of Huma.  Oh and make no mistake about it, if there wasn't smoking gun evidence of Hillary Clinton wrongdoing regarding classified materials handling OR obstruction of justice stuff on Huma's confiscated electronic devices then Comey -- who's OWNED by the Clintons -- would never have re-opened the case against Hillary.  He re-opened the case because he swore under oath that he had crossed all the 't's and dotted all of the 'i's during the initial investigation and does not want to come under official investigative scrutiny himself.

"Hillary, we have a problem!"  Oh and as for the Left's glorious Political Messiah, Barack Obama, Mr. President, your presidential legacy is once again under threat because President Trump is going to finish trashing it; bet on that.

----------


## Jeffrey

> 84 days, 18 hours, and 51 minutes.  What I like about countdown clocks is the relentless precision of their nature.  You don't just keep track of the years or days, but the hours, minutes, and seconds.  Oh and as of the last period of this particular sentence it is now 50 minutes and approximately 8 seconds.  Hey Obama, are you keeping track of those passing seconds yet?
> 
> Meh, anyway I got nothing today.  Both Obama and Hillary are keeping such low profiles just before the election that people are having to work at remembering them.  Meanwhile The Donald is in there swinging every single day.  Can even the Left-OWNED Mainstream Media get unpopular with the voters Hillary Clinton elected when she doesn't even put in any meaningful end of campaign appearances?  We . . . shall . . . see.


She is  really cooling it. Could be her health is the problem.  She has got to be a fool to take on the job of president what with her condition.

----------


## Mainecoons

She may figure she needs to win the election to keep from going to jail.

The Clintons are criminals.  Tax evasion, gross negligence in handling classified information, murder.  You name it.

These people get in office you have no claim in the US to being any better than the worst of the Central American banana republics.

----------


## Cedric

> She is  really cooling it. Could be her health is the problem.  She has got to be a fool to take on the job of president what with her condition.


Yes her health appears to be very bad and, for that matter, so, too, does Bill's.  In his case his mental abilities seem to be deteriorating.  With Hillary there is some of that from brain injury due to her 'accident' from years ago, but mostly it seems to be physical weakness and sense of balance.  Neither Clinton is healthy enough for this.  Not anymore.

But it is also helpful to keep in mind that at this point so many promises have been made to so many powerful people and so much graft has flowed in both directions and so much dirt is held on the Clinton by those powerful people that Hillary is no longer her own person.

Or in other words she can't quit unless she first strikes a deal with those powerful people, and I can't see either her or Bill being able to do that.  Her best option is just to keep trudging forward and let Trump beat her in the voting booths.  That way neither she nor Bill will be considered business turncoats to the people who collectively own them.

----------


## Kodiak

I saw about 5 minutes of her rally's yesterday and today, and she looked ok.  Good drugs?  Not sure how she looked past the 5 minutes as that's about all I can stand to listen to her.

----------


## Cedric

> She may figure she needs to win the election to keep from going to jail.
> 
> The Clintons are criminals.  Tax evasion, gross negligence in handling classified information, murder.  You name it.
> 
> These people get in office you have no claim in the US to being any better than the worst of the Central American banana republics.


Indeed, and in addition Donald Trump has backed himself into a corner with the promise of appointing a special prosecutor to investigate Hillary Clinton.  If he becomes president then he has to either keep that promise or find a way out of it that doesn't make him look like an Indian Giver to the citizens who voted him into office.  

That in turn means that it's now one hell of a lot more at stake for Hillary and for the insiders surrounding her than just possession of the Executive Branch; it is now about jail sentences for Her and for a great many of them as well.  Oh my!

----------


## Cedric

> I saw about 5 minutes of her rally's yesterday and today, and she looked ok.  Good drugs?  Not sure how she looked past the 5 minutes as that's about all I can stand to listen to her.


I've thought about the changes in her appearance from event to event and I've concluded that it is about the drugs in that they are so potent that she has to cycle on and off of them on a periodic basis simply to keep her liver from being overwhelmed.  So she will look and sound great one day and then have to vanish for several and then look like hell the next time and then cycle back on the stuff, and look and sound great again.  That's my best guess.

----------


## Cedric

81 days, 18 hours, and 51 minutes.  Again Barack Obama is keeping a sub basement style of low profile as the latest Hillary crap continues to hit the whirling political fan blades -- splatter!

Yep, Obama is keeping low because his and Hillary's pet (i.e.; politically OWNED) director of the FBI, Comey, tossed a bombshell into their camp and renewed the investigation into Hillary Clinton's e-mail scandal pertaining to the mishandling of highly classified materials.  Now Comey did this because he had to do this with all those angry eyes from his fellow upper level FBI professionals and from every credible legal specialist in the nation.  It's serious evidence against Hillary or else he could have safely ignored it.

So Barack is keeping his head low while Hillary -- well Hillary has been pumped full of those powerful drugs again and she is performing damage control to her once again sagging image AS her polling numbers begin dropping to the bottom.  

The latest ABC/Washington Post combined poll acknowledges that Trump's approval rating among voters is now skyrocketing while Hillary's is free-falling.  You know that it's the real deal because the leftist journalists and pundits talking about it were very nearly hysterical from panic.  

Meh . . . and so it goes.  Hey Obama . . . so much for the safety of your presidential legacy!

----------


## Cedric

80 days, 18 hours, and 49 minutes.  Things are looking dismal for Obama's legacy nowadays with the last minute implosion of Hillary Clinton's presidential election, what with FBI Director James Comey's announcement that he was continuing his investigation into Hillary's e-mails and finding 650,000 of the darn things on Huma's confiscated laptop.  Oh my. 

 Consequently Hillary's polling numbers are in a screaming nosedive to the bottom of the scale whereas Trump's are surging upwards.  This means that Trump will now almost surely win the popular vote.  Whether or not he will win the Electoral College vote depends upon whether or not the politicians already pledged to vote for Hillary change their minds.

How does all this affect the Political Messiah who would have been king, if only pen and phone could extend his Executive Orders reach that far?  Obama's presidential legacy wholly depends on which president succeeds him in office.  If it's Hillary then he's on easy street -- more or less -- but if it's Trump then essentially the bulk of Obama's presidency will be methodically penned and phoned out of existence.  

That will take time of course, but then again President Trump will have four years.

----------


## ELOrocks17

Found this in facebook-

----------


## Cedric

79 days, 18 hours, and 54 minutes.  Wow!  Just a little over two months from now and President Obama will no longer have the United States to kick around anymore; i.e., not in an official capacity anymore, that is.

Are we having fun yet?  Think about it; isn't this the wildest presidential election cycle year you have ever been on as some form of an amusement ride?  Donald Trump -- The Donald! -- is not only running for president as a GOPer but now looks nearly guaranteed to win the popular vote after Hillary Clinton's campaign has imploded.  For that matter the director of the FBI, James Comey, after first issuing Hillary Clinton a free pass for crapping all over national security with an illegally maintained private server at home for highly classified information then does an abrupt about-face and revamps the investigation into her criminal activities only days before the election and while the nation is in the midst of early voting.  The result?  Hillary's polling numbers are nose-diving to the bottom of the gutter . . . where -- arguably -- they have deserved to be from the very get-go.

So what's up in the air at this point?  The Electoral College; and we will see what we see in regards to that tally when we see it.

As for Obama, well, he praised James Comey -- meaning that Comey has got something nasty to hold over the head of Barack Obama -- and is scrambling to find SOMETHING good to say about Hillary Clinton.  Nice!

----------


## Cedric

> Found this in facebook-


Hahahaha!  Very nice!

----------

Puzzling Evidence (11-04-2016)

----------


## RobertLafollet

You righties are in denial and delusional.  Just back from Las Vegas.  Didn't meet a single Trump supporter.  Lot's of Clinton supporters - al working were around.  Keep smoking what ever it is you smoke.  The deluge is coming and your not going to like it.  By the way the fraudster (Trump) is in danger of going to jail. Possibly for rape.  Possibly for defrauding Trump university students.  Possibly as a Russian spy.  

Things look bad for 2018, too.  By then the Republican party may well have split and ceased to exist.

----------

Northern Rivers (11-09-2016),Puzzling Evidence (11-04-2016)

----------


## RobertLafollet

Looks like the next President will not have much to do about the Caliphate.  Obama's wise Iraqi policy is working.  Soon there will be no ISIS fighter left in Iraq.  The battle for Mosul is going very well and the citizens of Mosul appear to be starting to rise up to help the on coming troops out to defeat ISIS.  

Trump doesn't get it.  There was never the possibility of keeping the attack on Mosul secret.  The only question was when it would start.  We wanted it sooner and the Iraqi government wanted it later.  Obama's generals obviously knew/know a lot more about how to beat ISIS then Trump.   By the way this battle didn't just start it has really been going on for a year as the Kurds and Iraqi government forces isolated Mosul.  

The Russians appear to be bogged down in Aleppo.  To many attacks on forces Assad fears and not enough on the main enemy.  Guess Putin isn't so smart or such a good fighter after all.

----------


## nonsqtr

> You righties are in denial and delusional.  Just back from Las Vegas.  Didn't meet a single Trump supporter.  Lot's of Clinton supporters - al working were around.  Keep smoking what ever it is you smoke.  The deluge is coming and your not going to like it.  By the way the fraudster (Trump) is in danger of going to jail. Possibly for rape.  Possibly for defrauding Trump university students.  Possibly as a Russian spy.  
> 
> Things look bad for 2018, too.  By then the Republican party may well have split and ceased to exist.


lol - did you drink the blue Kool Aid? 

Didn't you hear the announcement?

lol - Trump as Russian spy, that's the funniest thing I've ever heard. You dumbass libs never cease to entertain, that's for sure.  :Wink:

----------


## RobertLafollet

Duckworth, McGinty and Johnson look to take Republican Senate seats.  Several others up for grabs.  Nevada early vote favors Democrats.  Libertarian vote looks to be a disapointment.  

4 states will vote on increasing the minimum wage - Arizona, Washington, Maine and Colorado. Several will index it to inflation.  So far in 15 previous referendums 15 have passed.  If that record holds should help the economy.

Marajuana inititives are on a number of Northeast state ballots.  Pot industry is hopeful of major gains.  One estimate is that Marajuana good be a 50 billion dollar industry by 2026.

Iraqi troops are entering Mosul. 

Obama is going to go out with a bang of successes.

----------


## Cedric

78 days, 18 hours, and 39 minutes; and still no Obama.  Oh he's running around SHRIEKING (paraphrased), "Don't fall for the Trump con game!" which is hilarious coming from a radical and racist leftist who ran on the Party Platform of Hope and Change.  Obama 'jobbed' the entire nation.  Really, when you stop to apply logic to it, and after the gigantic major league wide full open COCK-Up that has been eight freaking years of Barack Obama; what do you have to lose in electing Trump?  

Is retaining political power all that there is to the root-core of the Left anymore.  Hell, let a fellow who actually loves his own nation take a crack at running things.   

So where is Obama as Hillary's presidential campaign crashes and burns before the nation's eyes?  He's running around SCREAMING that, "The sky is falling!"  Hey you know something, where Dem Party political fortunes and his own presidential legacy are concerned, for once in his miserable presidency the Clown that Roared . . . is . . . right.

----------

Dana (11-05-2016)

----------


## RobertLafollet

About 14,000 people showed up at a Clinton rally in Arizona today.

----------

Puzzling Evidence (11-04-2016)

----------


## Cedric

77 days, 18 hours, and 33 minutes.  Poor Barack Obama, he thought he had the 2016 presidential race in the bag.  Remember that it means the continuation of his presidential legacy if Hillary wins, but the wiping out of most of what he has done TO this nation if Trump wins.

It's got to be confusing the hell out of him since he KNOWS that back in 2007 and then 2008 that if the Mainstream Media of this nation hadn't carried him on their back while pounding all of his opponents down with a spikes afixed club then he would have been political dog meat.  If not for the MSM blocking and tackling for him then Hillary Clinton would have destroyed him during the primaries back in 2008 and that of a certainty he could have NEVER held his own -- on his OWN -- against John McCain.  "So why," he has got to be wondering, "Can't Hillary put Donald Trump down for the count at the end of the campaign cycle WITH the MSM robustly swinging its spiked club again, but this time around for her benefit against Trump?"

Simple really; it's a CHANGE election.  The nation almost never elects the sitting president's successor after eight years of the same party's control of the Executive Branch unless the sitting president is wildly popular; and despite OBVIOUSLY false polling returns putting Barack Obama at nearly a 60% favorability, LYING about how popular a president is, does not in fact actually make him popular with the voting public.  This means that Barack Obama does not have meaningful coat tails with which Hillary can pull herself along with.  Ditto for the MSM openly campaigning in her stead.  She has -- very obviously -- been too ill to hit the campaign trail in the traditional manner and so both Barack Obama and the ideologically loyal MSM have been campaigning for her . . . and this time around that tactic just isn't working.  Why?  Because it is a change election.

People are tired of the false promises of liberalism, which always turns out to mean a stagnant economy and racial unrest and world conflicts and just a general all around malaise.  They want Change that THEY can believe in . . . and it is NOT four more years of Barack Obama in drag in the form of hyper corrupt and lying Hillary Clinton.

----------

Dana (11-05-2016),Mainecoons (11-03-2016)

----------


## Cedric

76 days, 18 hours, and 34 minutes.  So . . . what happened?  Just why DID FBI Director James Comey commit political suicide by deciding to go after Hillary Clinton again just a handful of days before the election date?  Dedication versus Contempt.  Bear with me; this DOES have a great deal to do with Barack Obama.  Attitude above all.  

Both Hillary Clinton and Barack Obama trained in the Saul Alinsky methodology for using, abusing, and manipulating pawns; because if you are going to use and manipulate pawns -- otherwise known as useful idiots -- then you are definitely going to end up abusing them in some respects.  So Alinsky's teachings trained Hillary and Obama to have contempt for people and to see them as pawns on a chess board.  Then there is the federal justice system, which the Federal Bureau of Investigation falls under, so far as control is concerned.  Or in other words, officially the U.S. attorney general is the boss of the director of the FBI.  On paper.  Officially; just like on paper the FBI director is the boss of every FBI agent and analyst and so forth and so on working in his vast department.  But these are not just cogs in the workings of a vast system.  These are individuals whom are well trained and well educated and whom are -- for the most part -- actually DEDICATED to their job and the ideals of their calling.  Oh . . . dear!  These are NOT the useful IDIOTS that Saul Alinsky urged his adherents to use and abuse and manipulate.  DOH!

James Comey represents the entire FBI division of the Department of Justice and after he capped off a years long and very intense investigation into Hillary Clinton and then methodically listed everything that she had done that would have landed anyone else behind bars he SPAT on the storied history of the FBI and the highly skilled and dedicated and MOTIVATED workers therein by essentially saying, "But Hillary Clinton does not have to abide by the laws of the land.  So mote it be."

So there has been a revolt behind the scenes and off camera with supposedly countless resignations of both line agents and 'important' upper level personnel placed on Comey's desk along with an implied 'or else' attached to them.  "You have got one last chance, Comey, to actually BE the FBI Director that you have been playing at under false pretenses.  Either do your freaking damn job or see your reputation completely trashed as mostly the FBI itself walks off the job in a very public protest."

Comey has acted and both Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton whom were conditioned to think of ANYONE who actually works for a living as being merely a different type of peon and peasant do not know what to do.  Hillary's presidential chances and Barack Obama's chances of leaving with some sort of bragging rights to a presidential legacy are spiraling down the toilet -- at least so far as the popular vote is concerned.  Saul Alinsky has failed them at last.  Sweet!

----------

Dana (11-05-2016)

----------


## RobertLafollet

Polls moving up for Hillary.

----------

LongTermGuy (11-05-2016)

----------


## Dana

> Polls moving up for Hillary.



She may need surgery ................





1 poll 
noun \ˈpōl\
:  the head or a part of it; especially :  the region between the ears of some quadrupeds (as a horse)

2 poll
transitive verb
:  to cut off or cut short the horns of (cattle)

3 poll
adjective
:  having no horns


{couldn't stop myself.  okkay I lie ---- I could have stopped. I chose not to stop.  At least im honest.

 By this point some silliness must ensue lest we all go nuts. Humor is good medicine }


My apologies in advance if I in any way derailed Cedric's thread

----------


## Big Dummy

> polls moving up for hillary.


lmaorotf

----------

LongTermGuy (11-05-2016),Montana (11-06-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> Polls moving up for Hillary.

----------

Kodiak (11-05-2016),OldSchool (11-05-2016)

----------


## Cedric

75 days, 16 hours, and 54 minutes.  Yesterday Barack Obama was telling a small crowd, which is all that he and Hillary can gather nowadays, how EVIL Trump is and how terrible the GOP and so forth and so on and the crowd agreed with him.  So far so good, and then Obama tossed out a standard line about ignorance or some such and the crowd agreed with him and would not stop agreeing.  Or in other words, Obama could not continue his speech because the crowd wouldn't shut up and Obama . . . got . . . angry.  Yeah, he got angry at his own political crowd for too enthusiastically agreeing with him.  Now TELL ME that this poser could ever have become president even once if the Mainstream Media had not held his hand while carrying him around on their shoulders.  His political instincts actually suck whenever he is doing anything all on his own.

Meh . . . like president, like presidency.  Hey Obama!  Tick . . . tick . . . tick . . . .

----------

Montana (11-06-2016)

----------


## RobertLafollet

Obama, Clinton, and Sanders busy getting out the vote.  Looks like a lot more Democrats then Republicans are voting.  Plus one Florida poll had 28% of Republicans voting for Clinton.

----------


## Kodiak

> Obama, Clinton, and Sanders busy getting out the vote.  Looks like a lot more Democrats then Republicans are voting.  Plus one Florida poll had 28% of Republicans voting for Clinton.


Dreaming of crowning the corrupt Queen, eh?

----------

Big Dummy (11-05-2016)

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Dreaming of crowning the corrupt Queen, eh?


Well your dreaming of crowning the fraudster.

----------


## RobertLafollet

Obama's brilliant Iraqi strategy continues to push ISIS.  Mosul campaign going well.  Apparently, US general are a lot smarter then Trump.

----------


## Big Dummy

> Well your dreaming of crowning the fraudster.


Still waiting for you to back up that fraudster lie with proof? 

Robby , do you shave your ass and walk backwards? I'm thinking it is a yes.

----------


## Big Dummy

> Obama's brilliant Iraqi strategy continues to push ISIS.  Mosul campaign going well.  Apparently, US general are a lot smarter then Trump.


You really are clueless aren't you? Mosul is a crap fest of idiots with American gear. You have not seen any combat footage have you. I know because you are being a blowhard and repeating the party line not the truth.

Bunch of disorganized muslim idiots with American gear getting their asses kicked.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Trump is likely to lose the last debated just as he did the first 2. He can't stand criticism.


Oh,OK.  :Rofl:

----------


## miss9ball

> Obama's brilliant Iraqi strategy continues to push ISIS.  Mosul campaign going well.  Apparently, US general are a lot smarter then Trump.


His "strategy" of bombing people fighting ISIS?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Big Dummy (11-05-2016)

----------


## Cedric

74 days, 17 hours, and 17 minutes.  What in the world am I going to post about in regards to the increasingly reclusive Barack Obama after Tuesday, election day?  Anyway it's all over now but the final voting and counting, pontificating, accusations, exaltation and tears falling into beers or whatever leftists drink nowadays.  Do I still think that Trump is going to win and leave both Hillary and Obama crying into their beverages of choice?  Yes and no.  I am confident now that Trump will win the popular vote, but I figure that Hillary will walk away with the Electoral College vote.  Then things will get fun!

I could honestly see Hillary Clinton as not only the first female president, but the first president ever to take the oath of office on the very same day that the Legislative Branch begins the process of conducting an impeachment of her.  Yeah, that really could happen.  Tim Kaine as president after that?  Four more years of Gerald Ford?  Yeah, that could happen, too.  Whatever; but it ain't over 'til it's over and in this presidential election cycle it just might turn out that the 'fat lady' has got a huge frog in her throat.

What about Barack Obama?  Well what about him?  How much more damage can the nation-hating radical leftist and stone cold racist president DO in only 74 more days?  Sends shudders up and down your spine, doesn't it?

----------


## Montana

lol those like you are in for a huge shock.


> Obama, Clinton, and Sanders busy getting out the vote.  Looks like a lot more Democrats then Republicans are voting.  Plus one Florida poll had 28% of Republicans voting for Clinton.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> You really are clueless aren't you? Mosul is a crap fest of idiots with American gear. You have not seen any combat footage have you. I know because you are being a blowhard and repeating the party line not the truth.
> 
> Bunch of disorganized muslim idiots with American gear getting their asses kicked.


ISIS is being kicked out of Mosul.  That is the bottom line.  Doesn't mater if it is 2 bunches of amateurs fighting it out.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> His "strategy" of bombing people fighting ISIS?


Putin bombs everyone against his client Assad.

----------


## Jeffrey

> His "strategy" of bombing people fighting ISIS?


I think the Kurds and the Iraqis, even some Iranis, are doing the heavy lifting in Mosul.  In  a city our air bombing and artillery can hurt or kill a lot of 
civilians who are stuck there.     Given the suicide car bombs and the various other booby traps in Mosul I prefer our guys stay out of the clean up.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> I think the Kurds and the Iraqis, even some Iranis, are doing the heavy lifting in Mosul.  In  a city our air bombing and artillery can hurt or kill a lot of 
> civilians who are stuck there.     Given the suicide car bombs and the various other booby traps in Mosul I prefer our guys stay out of the clean up.


The Iranians - at least as ground troops - are mostly in Syria.  However, they have, unlike the Saudi's, given us a lot of help against ISIS.  Most of their actions in Iraq have been air strikes in support of the Iraqi government.  The Saudi's are of the same religious group as ISIS the Iranians are of a different religious group.  That makes thing between them and ISIS a bit like Protestants and Catholics in the 70's and 80's.

----------


## sooda

> The Iranians - at least as ground troops - are mostly in Syria.  However, they have, unlike the Saudi's, given us a lot of help against ISIS.  Most of their actions in Iraq have been air strikes in support of the Iraqi government.  The Saudi's are of the same religious group as ISIS the Iranians are of a different religious group.  That makes thing between them and ISIS a bit like Protestants and Catholics in the 70's and 80's.


The Saudis hate ISIS.. ISIS has carried out 30 suicide bombings in the kingdom in the past 24 months.

----------


## Big Dummy

> The Iranians - at least as ground troops - are mostly in Syria.  However, they have, unlike the Saudi's, given us a lot of help against ISIS.  Most of their actions in Iraq have been air strikes in support of the Iraqi government.  The Saudi's are of the same religious group as ISIS the Iranians are of a different religious group.  That makes thing between them and ISIS a bit like Protestants and Catholics in the 70's and 80's.


You are clueless. Shut your face or appear like an idiot on this subject.

----------


## Big Dummy

> The Saudis hate ISIS.. ISIS has carried out 30 suicide bombings in the kingdom in the past 24 months.


More taqiyya BS.

US presidential elections: Isis and Clinton Foundation both funded by Qatar and Saudi Arabia, says Julian Assange - Times of India

----------

Northern Rivers (11-09-2016)

----------


## RobertLafollet

> You are clueless. Shut your face or appear like an idiot on this subject.


What can I say that you didn't say with your chosen name.

----------


## Cedric

73 days, 17 hours, and 44 minutes.  Oh . . . and happy Fall Back day.  I got to sleep in an hour longer this morning.  Bliss!

Now about Barack Obama and what he represents to the Left; which is "Hope and Change!"  Of course that was a false promise, because as a Saul Alinskyite and a racist, Barack Obama had absolutely no intention of doing anything good for this nation after becoming president; but the Left on the whole THOUGHT that he did.  So how do they go from "Hope and Change!" in their thinking and desires to Hillary Clinton's message of open and major league lies and utter gutter level corruption; corruption so base and pervasive in fact that it would have made Richard 'Tricky Dick' Nixon of Watergate fame recoil from Hillary in disgust?  

I dunno; but at some point along the way the Left eschewed the traditional uplifting values of civilization for Saul ALinsky's one of the Ends Justifies the Means and Embrace Corruption, Because it's Inevitable Anyway.  Yes I am paraphrasing the man, but it's all there in his Handbook for Radicals and without much straining to read between the lines.  He WAS scum writing FOR scum; writing in fact for Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton and their leftist type.

What makes this interesting is that meanwhile the Right is very obviously rejecting corruption and the concept of Politics as Usual and are demanding that THEIR politicians and movers and shakers adhere to the very credos of civilization that the Left no longer has any use or respect for whatsoever, for ethics and honor and integrity.  The Right is quite willing and even determined to pull the Grand Old Party apart and stomp it into the ground if that is what's required to purge it of 'Go Along to Get Along' politicians willing to sell this nation down the river in order to pocket a bit of money in the process.  

The Right rejects the corruption that the Left openly embraces in the form of Hillary Clinton, the political inheritor of Barack Obama's cynically delivered message of "Hope and Change!"  Bad cess to both of them and to the vast numbers of deplorables among the Leftists whom support both of them.

----------


## Cedric

72 days, 18 hours and 0 minutes.  Today is election day, with a large portion of eligible voters that are even going to bother voting having already cast their ballot in early voting.  That's not a complaint, just an observation.  

Anyway despite the excitement of finding out if the Left with their bought and paid for Mainstream Media and their across the board political corruption and blatant law breaking -- that proof courtesy of WIKILEAKS and Project Veritas -- did successfully manage to rig the election to put one of the most despicable politicians ever to run for the presidency -- Hillary Clinton -- into the Oval Office or if enough THINKING citizens decided to give the nation one more chance by picking the GOPer instead, this countdown still remains about Barack Obama; and don't think that the Clown That Farted isn't on pins and needles today and into this evening.  

Again we return to his political legacy which all depends on Hillary Clinton winning the presidency.  If she wins then his host of quasi-illegal executive orders remain in effect and so, too, do all the regulations that he signed off on, regulations that even more effectively make the concept of a Legislative Branch into nothing more than a running joke.  Those regulations affecting how every federal department functions are vital and are exclusively up to the sitting president as to their nature and as to the length, depth, and breadth of their reach in regards to the citizenry.  All of that is at serious risk if Donald Trump wins this evening instead.  So just as much as for Hillary, it's all on the line today for Barack Obama and he KNOWS that trends indicate that Trump will win the popular vote . . . and probably lose the electoral college vote.  

So Hillary becomes president, yes?  Well yes, technically.  But under such circumstances she is also politically crippled from day one and -- I like to fantasize -- the RINOs in charge of the GOPer segment of the Legislative Branch will be emboldened to begin impeachment operations against her.  

Mind you, they aren't called RINOs for nothing, and so they probably won't; but still it will start out as an ugly presidency for Hillary; that is, IF she wins the electoral college.  Who knows but Trump might just win it all.  Nobody can tell because the DNC OWNED Mainstream Media has been lying about everything from day one.  So it's anybody's guess.  Exciting, eh?  Here's hoping that Barack Obama's prescious presidential legacy gets flushed down the toilet by the end of the night with a Trump win.

----------

Big Dummy (11-09-2016)

----------


## Cedric

71 days, 18 hours, and seven minutes.  Well, do you feel like celebrating NOW?  Imagine my delight upon kicking up the computer about ten minutes ago to discover that Trump won the election last night after all (I predicted he would win the popular vote and lose the electoral college) and therefore is now President-Elect Donald Trump.  Welllll . . . let me express it in meaningful terms, "In your face Barack Obama!"  Yep, I definitely feel better now.

So aside from a host of rather raunchy in nature midnight Pen and Phone style Executive Orders plus what will probably be a pardon for Hillary Clinton, Barack Obama is effectively finished as president, and although President Trump (get used to hearing that phrasing) will be very busy for the first two years Pen and Phoning the 'legacy' of Barack Obama's revolting presidency out of existence, it's now all over but for the shouting.  

By the way I saw a CNN generated crowd reaction of Hillary Clinton supporters to the news that SHE had just lost her presidential bid and it started with a weeping red headed grandmotherly type of woman and then panned across a plethora of precious snowflake safe-spaces types of devastated leftists sobbing in their quiche and then returned to the grandmotherly type and then suddenly she gave the camera and Trump and HIS supporters a classy middle finger salute.  Yeah like that; that's the sort of 'cooperative frame of mind' that the nation can expect from defeated leftists.  Good.  I wouldn't want it any other way.

----------

2cent (11-10-2016),Big Dummy (11-09-2016),Jen (11-09-2016),Montana (11-09-2016)

----------


## Jen

> 71 days, 18 hours, and seven minutes.  Well, do you feel like celebrating NOW?  Imagine my delight upon kicking up the computer about ten minutes ago to discover that Trump won the election last night after all (I predicted he would win the popular vote and lose the electoral college) and therefore is now President-Elect Donald Trump.  Welllll . . . let me express it in meaningful terms, "In your face Barack Obama!"  Yep, I definitely feel better now.
> 
> So aside from a host of rather raunchy in nature midnight Pen and Phone style Executive Orders plus what will probably be a pardon for Hillary Clinton, Barack Obama is effectively finished as president, and although President Trump (get used to hearing that phrasing) will be very busy for the first two years Pen and Phoning the 'legacy' of Barack Obama's revolting presidency out of existence, it's now all over but for the shouting.  
> 
> By the way I saw a CNN generated crowd reaction of Hillary Clinton supporters to the news that SHE had just lost her presidential bid and it started with a weeping red headed grandmotherly type of woman and then panned across a plethora of precious snowflake safe-spaces types of devastated leftists sobbing in their quiche and then returned to the grandmotherly type and then suddenly she gave the camera and Trump and HIS supporters a classy middle finger salute.  Yeah like that; that's the sort of 'cooperative frame of mind' that the nation can expect from defeated leftists.  Good.  I wouldn't want it any other way.


I hope Hillary puts on her orange jumpsuit and goes away quietly.  She is so done....

----------

Cedric (11-09-2016),MrogersNhood (11-13-2016),Northern Rivers (11-09-2016)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> You righties are in denial and delusional.  Just back from Las Vegas.  Didn't meet a single Trump supporter.  Lot's of Clinton supporters - al working were around.  Keep smoking what ever it is you smoke.  The deluge is coming and your not going to like it.  By the way the fraudster (Trump) is in danger of going to jail. Possibly for rape.  Possibly for defrauding Trump university students.  Possibly as a Russian spy.  
> 
> Things look bad for 2018, too.  By then the Republican party may well have split and ceased to exist.


Guess again.

----------

2cent (11-10-2016),Big Dummy (11-09-2016)

----------


## Cedric

> I hope Hillary puts on her orange jumpsuit and goes away quietly.  She is so done....


I agree.  She is now burnt toast.  But she'd better HOPE for a serious CHANGE in her status by way of a presidential pardon from outgoing Barack Obama or she will be investigated again, and this time by a new FBI Director NOT beholding to the DNC.

----------


## Jen

> I agree.  She is now burnt toast.  But she'd better HOPE for a serious CHANGE in her status by way of a presidential pardon from outgoing Barack Obama or she will be investigated again, and this time by a new FBI Director NOT beholding to the DNC.


I'm glad that Donna Brazile was considered temporary.  She certainly didn't behave in an a way that spoke to honor.

----------

Cedric (11-09-2016)

----------


## RobertLafollet

Now we get to see the real Trump.  I noted he complimented his old friend Hillary Clinton in his victory speech.  I expect a lot of righties will be very disappointed in the fraudster.  As to Ryan I think he will have lots of problems with Trump's infrastructure plans.  I also noticed no mention of the wall and mention of being President of all people of all religions.

----------


## Cedric

> Now we get to see the real Trump.  I noted he complimented his old friend Hillary Clinton in his victory speech.  I expect a lot of righties will be very disappointed in the fraudster.  As to Ryan I think he will have lots of problems with Trump's infrastructure plans.  I also noticed no mention of the wall and mention of being President of all people of all religions.


Yes, and so your point being?  Nobody ever really KNOWS what they are going to end up getting by way of a new president.  Obama, for instance, ran on a variety of platforms, all of which turned out to be false.  Now I suspected it would happen since I -- unlike the people who voted for him -- vetted the Left's Political Messiah before he became president.  As for Trump, we shall see what we see.

----------


## Cedric

70 days, 17 hours, and 34 minutes.  Yeeeeehaw Barack Obama!  Can you feel the political burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrn?  Now that is going to leave a career mark.

So as we anticipate Barack Obama's sacred political legacy to spiral down the toilet starting in a mere 70 days we pause to reflect on Barack Obama's bad two weeks as President-Elect Donald Trump begins dealing with the fact that he is soon to be the chief executive of the most powerful and influential nation in the history of humanity. 

First in order to salvage his career and totally trashed reputation as a straight law and justice shooter James Comey helped torpedo Hillary Clinton's 'lead' in the election by announcing a last minute renewed investigation into her e-mail mess.  Granted Comey ultimately let her off the hook again, but by then the damage had been done.  Thus Obama and Hillary watched her lead -- which I suspect was only 'real' on paper anyway -- vanish into reality.  Harsh stuff, reality; which perhaps is why most leftist refuse to have anything to do with it . . . ever.  

Then there was this week and the election results.  Bummer dude!  Hillary went down in flames.  Today's review of what happened has led experts to declare that had Trump made this sort of showing against -- say -- Barack Obama back in 2012, that Barack WOULD NOT have won re-election.  So yes, it was a political blowout.

Thus I suspect that Barack Obama is a bit . . . glum.  Oh, before the camera's he'll still be full of smiles and even crack some jokes, but off camera one can bet that his staff are walking on eggshells around him; the staff that is collectively blowing the dust off their resumes and trying like hell to recall all the things that they could be prosecuted for or blackmailed over, and frantically working to sanitize -- um -- the record.  

That's the deal, Obama is now being abandoned as president.  He is no longer the top priority of the people surrounding him as they start to look after their own best interests.  The next seventy days for Barack are likely to be depressing.  Good!

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Now we get to see the real Trump.  I noted he complimented his old friend Hillary Clinton in his victory speech.  I expect a lot of righties will be very disappointed in the fraudster.  As to Ryan I think he will have lots of problems with Trump's infrastructure plans.  I also noticed no mention of the wall and mention of being President of all people of all religions.


You lefties are in denial and delusional.

----------


## Cedric

69 days, 17 hours, and 26 minutes.  Yesterday Trump and Obama met and lied to the nation about how much they respected one another and about how closely they were going to work hand-in-hand to create a smooth transition of power.  I don't mind either Barack Obama or Trump lying about that, however, since leftists are violently rioting in various parts of this nation and something needs to calm them down, and nothing soothes hysteria like an emotional bromide.  

Speaking of hysteria, has anyone else been following the general meltdown of three-fourths of the news media outlets in this nation as leftist journalist and pundit after leftist journalist and pundit openly LIES about who and what Trump is, about the actual words that have come out of his mouth, and about their part as fourth estate cogs in their fifth column attack on the very concept of a democratic republic?

Well, they are blaming themselves for not being incendiary and openly biased ENOUGH against Donald Trump and the Right in the U.S.A.  That's sort of like a group of serial rapists getting together and then lamenting that they forgot to strike at a nunnery before getting caught.  Sheesh!  So in other words the blatant leftists of the nation's Fourth Estate have learned absolutely nothing at all so far as why the nation ignored their alarmism over Trump and rejected their over-the-top lies about him and their fantasy stories about how good and decent and HONEST Hillary Clinton was.  They haven't learned a damn thing except that in their estimation they collectively should have been even bigger scum buckets.

Anyway, speaking of scumbuckets utterly incapable of learning anything from repeatedly head butting against the brick wall of reality, Barack Obama now has barely over two months remaining in his second term to screw over this nation.  Things are definitely looking up!

----------


## RobertLafollet

Only 69 days till the fraudster becomes President.  He'll probably have Clinton and Obama to his first party as guests of honor.

----------


## Cedric

68 days, 14 hours, and 36 minutes.  I have been perusing various media outlets and their post election postmortems and I have been laughing like hell.  The Left STILL does not get it even though their own Michael Moore has tried to set them straight on it in regards to their kneejerk talk of Right of Center angry White male racist rednecks and such by pointing out to them that Trump could not have won if massive numbers of people who voted for Barack Obama twice had not voted for Donald Trump AGAINST Hillary Clinton and against Barack Obama's own pleas and -- yes -- attempts at emotional blackmail.  So where is the racism in that?  

Sorry Leftists, but although playing the race card for anything and everything under the sun is what the Left has done for the last eight years, this election had nothing to do with race; it was however about taking this nation back from the bumbling, fumbling, clueless and -- yes -- in all too many cases from the Nation-Hating Left and it was about the Left having BLATANTLY spun and covered and even having subverted the course of justice in regard to the most openly corrupt and chronically lying Dem Party candidate in the entire history of the party and intimating that possessing a vagina should make all thinking people forget all about her host of sins.  

So what does this have to do with Barack Obama?  Well here we are four days into President Elect Trump being the new reality and what has Barack Obama done or said to the nation in regards to the violent riots and acts of arson and beatings being committed by angry leftists playing at being petulant and spoiled children because their corrupt candidate did not win?  Obama is saying and doing nothing about this even though he -- as their Political Messiah -- could theoretically simply tell them to grow up and to go the hell home.  But then this sort of thing has BEEN the Barack Obama presidency; one of never, EVER doing the right thing.  That's another reason that Hillary Clinton lost.  She represented four more years of a leftist president NEVER doing the right thing as the chief executive of the most powerful and influential nation in the history of humanity; and countless citizens finally got tired of that sort of leftist crap.  

Oh and one more thing, if Barack Obama REALLY enjoyed a sixty percent popularity rating claimed for him by Leftist loyal media outlets and THEIR polling companies then Hillary Clinton WOULD have gotten into the Oval Office by simply holding onto his political coattails.  That's . . . reality.  This president and his leftist administration has been a sham and a blatant series of lies to this nation from day one; and people finally have gotten tired of Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton and of the lies and the corruption and of a Leftist OWNED and OPERATED Mainstream Media blatantly working for this president and for the corrupt to the bone DNC and so forth and so on.  

Meh, but on the other hand, in only 68 days it will all be over.

----------

MrogersNhood (11-13-2016)

----------


## Cedric

> Only 69 days till the fraudster becomes President.  He'll probably have Clinton and Obama to his first party as guests of honor.


He might indeed, since he's a classy sort of fellow; that, but also because it would give him the opportunity to whisper into Hillary's ear, "You are going to prison.  Count on it."  Donald Trump knows how to multitask.

----------


## Cedric

67 days, 18 hours, and nine minutes.  The national election post-mortem by media personalities and genuine political experts continues over why the greatest upset win of -- well -- of forever in the history of the United States of America occurred over the course of last Tuesday and Wednesday in the form of Donald Trump blowing Hillary Clinton out of the water with a massive 'mandate style' Electoral College win.

Here's a bit of salient quotation from a fellow writing for RedState:  



> http://www.redstate.com/jaycaruso/20...d-sore-losers/
> 
> Posted at 4:00 am on November 13, 2016 by Jay Caruso
> 
> . . . I was completely wrong in not recognizing the economic anxiety felt by so many people across the United States when I predicted Trump would not win the election. *The exit polls were clear.* 
> 
> _Nearly one-third of the electorate said:
> 
> _1.  their financial situation is worse now than it was four years ago. Nearly 80% of those people voted for Donald Trump. 
> ...


There you have it.  Hillary Clinton and the petulant rioting in the streets Leftists lost for a host of reasons; one of which the author did not cover, which was that Hillary was OBVIOUSLY too physically -- if not also mentally -- ill from some chronic sickness to carry out a traditionally vigorous campaign against her GOP opponent and thus Trump was able to massively out do her on the campaign trail while Hillary HAD to allow both Barack Obama and the Left-Allied Mainstream Media to campaign *for her* in her place, but also very definitely factors 1, 2, and 3 in the quote block were major issues as well.  

Those were the polling returns IGNORED by the Mainstream Media and by leftists everywhere that I and some others, by the way, pushed all election season long as ancillary reasons why Hillary Clinton was probably going to either have a squeaker of a narrow victory or entirely lose to Trump;_ harsh economic times for most citizens, AND most citizens being convinced that the nation was on the wrong track WITH Obama, AND the arrogant 'In Your Face' reality of the Dem Party's leadership ramming the train wreck known as ObamaCare down the gagging throats of this nation.  

_There you have it, polling return reasons numbers 1, 2, and 3 that this election was at least slightly politically weighted in Trump's favor no matter how hard and vigorously the Left Allied Mainstream Media AND their bought and paid for polling companies WORKED for Hillary Clinton.

So let's return to Barack Obama, whom must be feeling as if the entire nation has just kicked him in the fork with the election of Donald Trump which is effectively a middle finger from the citizens of this nation TO Barack Obama and to his presidential legacy; a legacy this IS going to be trashed once Donald Trump gains access to his own version of a Pen and Phone presidency.  How that for a convoluted sentence?  

Sure Barack can and will do this nation some more damage over the course of the next two months, damage that President Trump will be forced to waste time fixing once he takes the oath of office, but damage that WILL be fixed as time permits.  So pretty much Obama is done for as president.  It never gets old to say that.  

But in the here and now Obama is still screwing over this nation, and currently that is taking the form of Barack REFUSING to even try and reign in the violent leftist radicals taking to the streets of various cities across this nation doing what leftists do best, looting, robbing, assaulting innocents and burning stuff to the ground; you know, Barack Obama's core constituency.  That's how the outgoing president is going to be remembered by the Right; a fellow who ENJOYED seeing parts of this nation periodically set on fire by his rabid followers.  Nice!

----------


## RobertLafollet

69 days till Republican lobbyist, big bankers and hedge fund managers run thing. 69 days left till Paul Ryan gets to pull Trumps strings.  The bankers figured Trumps name was worth more then his properties so they didn't put him into bankruptcy.  They were right.  Now the big banks will run the country.

----------


## RobertLafollet

It's going to be sweet telling you folks I told you so.  The wall appears gone, Obamacare survives, even the tariffs appear to be gone.

----------


## RobertLafollet

Latest Rance Previs will be Trump's chief of staff.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> It's going to be sweet telling you folks I told you so.  The wall appears gone, Obamacare survives, even the tariffs appear to be gone.


You will fail.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> You will fail.


Haven't you been reading the news.  Check out news.google.com it's all there.

----------


## MrogersNhood

Obama is actually in there for 2 more months people.Sorry,true story.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Obama is actually in there for 2 more months people.Sorry,true story.


What has that got to do with Trumps multiple walk backs?

----------


## Cedric

66 days, 17 hours, and 35 minutes.  Meh, it's Monday, and I just can't work up a head of steam against Barack Obama today.  Yesterday President-Elect Trump began filling in key positions in his new administration, and for Trump they were not all that controversial.  (Scratches head) and for the Life of me I just can't figure out if that's a good sign or a bad sign.  But then again I take comfort from the fact that neither can the Trump despising leftists.  Glasnost!

So Trump is forging ahead and good ol' Barack Obama must be feeling pretty damn glum nowadays.  But then again he wasn't going to have been a particularly happy camper no matter who won.  Sure he and his precious presidential legacy -- which is effectively toast now in meaningful terms -- would have been better off had the criminal liar Hillary Clinton won; but the truth of the matter is that the Obama's and the Clintons hate one another with a passion.  

Hillary and Bill KNOW that Hillary was a shoe-in for 2008 and that Barack Obama was the equivalent of a Fifth Column agent inserted to run against them by the very DNC insiders that THEY had trusted with their backs.  The next thing they knew, their own trusted insiders had shoved a shiv into their political kidneys and this nation-hating -- yes -- thug was the new shining leftist light-on-the-hill.  Obama for his part KNOWS that it was supposed to have been the Clinton's presidency that he took from them and in his heart of hearts he KNOWS that the Hillary Clinton of 2008 would almost certainly have turned out to have been a far better and massively more competent president.  

Of course the Hillary of 2016 IS NOT the same Hillary of 2008 and today she is a physical and mental wreck, and I have a sneaking suspicion that it also has a great deal to do with Barack Obama.  But that's for a conspiracy theory thread which I just might kick off some day when I am feeling mellow.  But I did have a point, and this is it; Obama would have also been very unhappy to have to treat Hillary Clinton as both a viable co-equal had she won and to KNOW that his legacy depended on her whims.  He still would have been better off but no matter what it would have also had large elements of grim uncertainty in it and a certain bitter after-taste in the mouth.

But then again that's how Obama's presidency feels to so very many citizens; a long time of grim uncertainty and a bitter after-taste.  Way to go leftists!  Collectively speaking you did one hell of a job (literally speaking) on this nation with your emotions-wrought selection of a Political Messiah.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> What has that got to do with Trumps multiple walk backs?


The wall will get built.

----------


## Cedric

65 Days, 17 hours, and 33 minutes.  It's been interesting to read variations on election postmortems produced by leftists needing -- as per usual -- to point the trembling finger of blame at someone other than themselves.  We say a bit of that yesterday, by the way, when Barack Obama gave one of his so rare as to be nearly non-existent press conferences to be condescending to Donald Trump . . . after talking about national unity last week.  Nice!

So anyway there is another postmortem on the election saying thus:  




> https://newrepublic.com/article/1387...-working-class
> 
>  . . . Townhall’s Matt Vespa called it *“the revenge of the white working class,”* Politico the “Revenge of the rural voter.” Clinton, according to CNN contributor and historian Stephanie Coontz, “was simply unable to present herself as a forceful defender of everyone who has been left behind by the march of globalization, professionalization and the emergence of a new just-in-time, winner-take-all economy.” And Cracked’s David Wong, in an article with nearly ten million views, explains why rural voters came out so strongly for Trump: “To those ignored, suffering people, Donald Trump is a brick chucked through the window of the elites.* ‘Are you assholes listening* *now?’”*
>  . . . 
>  . . . But this narrative paints *a misleading picture* of the typical Trump voter, and by doing so, lets off the hook an entire class of voters who are at least as responsible for Trump’s victory: middle-class and wealthy suburban whites, who also came out in droves for Trump and who make up a larger part of his coalition.
> 
> 
> _The average Trump voter is not poorly educated or unemployed, nor does he live in a rural area. Back in May, FiveThirtyEight’s Nate Silverpunctured the mythof the “working class” being Trump’s voter base: In exit polls of 23 states from the primaries, all showed a higher median income for Trump supporters than the national average, usually around $70,000. Exit polls last week, while not definitive, reveal that both college-educated white men and college educated white women voted for Trump by much higher than expected margins._


There you have it.  Obama and his party of nation-hating leftists are always sneering at the White working class as under-educated and as a core group of deplorables.  But the reality is that they generally are the hard working patriots who pay the taxes that Obama and company use to wipe their asses with.  Nonetheless the key to all of the above is that huge numbers of relatively well-to-do college educated not only turned away from Hillary Clinton AND Barack Obama AND the Dem Party but they also . . . voted . . . for . . . Trump.  Enjoy.

----------


## Mainecoons

I guess that means my wife and I can ask for our 4 college degrees back.  We sent them in because the Democrats assured us that Trump voters are uneducated red necks.

Funny the three most leftist people here really seem to struggle with writing properly structured and spelled sentences.  There must be a new progressive definition for educated these days and it doesn't concern itself with reading and writing.

----------

NuYawka (11-18-2016)

----------


## tiny1

> I guess that means my wife and I can ask for our 4 college degrees back.  We sent them in because the Democrats assured us that Trump voters are uneducated red necks.
> 
> Funny the three most leftist people here really seem to struggle with writing properly structured and spelled sentences.  There must be a new progressive definition for educated these days and it doesn't concern itself with reading and writing.


Nope, they cannot read and write, but they sure can fit a condom on a cucumber.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

If Trump wants to be a one term president he will not go after Obamacare or deporting the ILLEGALS or vetting Muslim immigrants coming into the country.  I don't think many of us believed there would be a WALL between the US and Mexico, like the Great Wall of China nor is such a structure necessary.  The wall could consist of better border enforcement.  Land mines come to mind in that regard.  There could also be laws holding anyone who employs an illegal for any reason accountable and subject to immense fines.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> If Trump wants to be a one term president he will not go after Obamacare or deporting the ILLEGALS or vetting Muslim immigrants coming into the country.  I don't think many of us believed there would be a WALL between the US and Mexico, like the Great Wall of China nor is such a structure necessary.  The wall could consist of better border enforcement.  Land mines come to mind in that regard.  There could also be laws holding anyone who employs an illegal for any reason accountable and subject to immense fines.


Seems to me a lot of people here still believe their will be a great big, beautiful wall paid for by Mexico.  Don't expect land mines.  Don't expect lots of additional border agents or anything else that costs money.  Don't expect big fines for employers like Trump.

----------


## Coolwalker

> Seems to me a lot of people here still believe their will be a great big, beautiful wall paid for by Mexico.  Don't expect land mines.  Don't expect lots of additional border agents or anything else that costs money.  Don't expect big fines for employers like Trump.


Don't expect you to be anything but a pessimist.

----------


## Cedric

> I guess that means my wife and I can ask for our 4 college degrees back.  We sent them in because the Democrats assured us that Trump voters are uneducated red necks.
> 
> Funny the three most leftist people here really seem to struggle with writing properly structured and spelled sentences.  There must be a new progressive definition for educated these days and it doesn't concern itself with reading and writing.


After cherished leftist propaganda meme after leftist propaganda meme finally crashes and burns -- thanks to the combined efforts of Project Veritas, WIKILEAKS and the leftist themselves navel gazing and therefore LEAKING the actual -- you know -- truth about things that heretofore they have been collectively lying about -- it's reached the point wherein the Right can point leftward and say with some confidence, "All your memes belong to us."  Sweet!

----------


## Cedric

> If Trump wants to be a one term president he will not go after Obamacare or deporting the ILLEGALS or vetting Muslim immigrants coming into the country.  I don't think many of us believed there would be a WALL between the US and Mexico, like the Great Wall of China nor is such a structure necessary.  The wall could consist of better border enforcement.  Land mines come to mind in that regard.  There could also be laws holding anyone who employs an illegal for any reason accountable and subject to immense fines.


I agree that Trump has until the 2018 mid terms to be seen to at least be trying like hell to carry out the bulk of his campaign promises.  If he tries and fails here and there then his supporters will forgive him, but if he pulls an Obama and laughs at his own supporters as he wipes his arse with his campaign promises then the Right will not become leftists and forgive their president.  

The Right -- unlike the Left -- fully expects and demands that their own president TRIES to fulfill the bulk of his promises and -- again unlike the Left -- if he doesn't then there will be political consequences.

----------


## Cedric

64 days, 17 hours, and 20 minutes.  I don't know why, but it still thrills me to take note of the actual days, hours, and MINUTES remaining to Barack Obama's misrule of the United States of America.

Oh and speaking of the good ol' U.S. of A. and the president who would be king (if only gormless leftists had been quite THAT stupid), President Barack Obama is going on his final officially taxpayers' funded world wide apology tour this week or the next.  Gosh what WILL he apologize for in regards to the very existence of the United States this time around?  It should be a doozy.  But whatever he whines about in regards to this unique superpower one also wonders if he will also add a zinger in regards to his political replacement.

Now it would be beyond tacky for Barack to badmouth Trump during his world wide apology tour, but it would also be par for the course for the leftist Golfer-in-Chief and in regards to the fact that as a major league narcissist, the presidency has always been about me-me-me (Barack) rather than about We The People.

Anyway the countdown clock is relentlessly ticking down and no doubt the Dem Party administrative rats surrounding their great Political Messiah are in the process of blowing the dust off their resumes and contemplating what they just might get away with stealing before they abandon their foundering and sinking ship.  Sweet!

----------


## Cedric

63 days, 17 hours, and 43 minutes.  So is this how the once mighty Obama administration ends, by going out on a whimper note rather than with a bang?  We have one bare hair over exactly two months remaining before the slug slimes his way for the last time from the Oval Office and today he's on his last ever official world-wide apology tour for their ever having been a United States of America in the first place and from the every sycophantic Mainstream Media -- who still overtly worship the man -- there is almost nothing.  

Now I know that since it is Obama he's already said plenty while visiting elsewhere that would get right up the jumper of decent U.S. citizens, but aside from countless photo-op takes for journalists to look longingly at decades from now, there has apparently been nothing offensive for once tripping from the tongue of the leftist mouth that roared.  Amazing!  

Could it be that during the last two months of his presidency Barack Obama has finally learned how to be president of All of the People rather than that relatively small portion alone that is Birkenstock wearing, cloves smoking, Prius driving, gated community living, legacy trust fund existing in nature . . . Left?  Wouldn't that be awesome?

----------


## RobertLafollet

64 days left of competent government and then we get the apprentice for a government.

----------


## Cedric

> 64 days left of competent government and then we get the apprentice for a government.


In 2009 a former Community Organizer in the Saul Alinsky radical template with ZERO meaningful national level experience and no leadership or management history, period, became president of the most powerful and influential nation in the history of humanity and then proceeded to screw up royally.  There ain't no better example of putting an apprentice in CHARGE of things than that.  Psssst . . . and the entire world did notice.

----------


## Cedric

62 days, 17 hours, and 31 minutes.  The following intro was originally delivered to another poster, but I like it well enough to use it in this posting as well:  In 2009 a former Community Organizer in the style of the Saul Alinsky radical template, with ZERO meaningful national level experience and no leadership or management history, period, became president of the most powerful and influential nation in the history of humanity and then proceeded to screw up royally. There ain't no better example of putting an apprentice in CHARGE of things than that. Psssst . . . and the entire world did notice.

So in other words, essentially via Donald Trump himself, the responsible half of the nation is now telling the hopelessly hapless Barack Obama and the screw up Left of this nation, "You're fired!"

Of course nobody knows what is going to happen over the course of the next four years, since it's conceivable that President Trump will turn out in fact merely to be the Right of Center version of screw-up Barack Obama.  The most difficult part will be separating leftist generated news reportage on The Donald and his administration from genuine reality since the Left-Operated Mainstream Media has made it abundantly clear already that not only are they refusing to learn anything meaningful from the total defeat of THEIR candidate for the presidency, Hillary Clinton, but that they are determined to continue whoring for the DNC for the entirety of President Trump's first term.

So we are transitioning from "Everything is PERFECT!" from the MSM no matter what sort of egregious screw-up Obama and his administration committed to "It's totally evil, we tell you . . . EVIL!" in their daily coverage of Donald Trump.  No wonder seventy percent of the adults in this nation do not trust the Mainstream Media when it comes to politics.  

So it goes.  Oh and hey Barack!  Tick, tick, tick . . . tock!  Time is running out for you . . . apprentice.

----------


## RobertLafollet

Sessions should activate about a million Democratic votes in 2018.

----------


## Cedric

> Sessions should activate about a million Democratic votes in 2018.


They're going to need 'em.  The Left has got to rethink their racist political policy of blaming Whites for being White.  They found out in 2016 that just because they promise Hispanics and Blacks the moon and stars at taxpayers expense this does not prevent minorities from seeing through leftist propaganda.  The PEOPLE voted AGAINST the Left this time around.

If Trump fails to become a rightist version of the political clown that is Barack Obama then the Left won't get enough political purchase in the mid terms to win back either the House or the Senate, and if the Left fails to do either one of those two things then it can forget about retaking the Executive Branch in 2020.  It all boils down to Trump.  If he turns out to be a good president -- he doesn't even HAVE to be a great one -- if he simply turns out to be good . . . then leftists can just go whistle.

----------

Retiredat50 (11-20-2016)

----------


## Cedric

61 days, 18 hours, and 20 minutes.  I'm not in the mood to write an anti-Obama screed this morning.  I think it is a case of post victory depression.  All the major political hoopla and uncertainties are over -- for now anyway -- and it's just prepping house stuff going on.  

The most exciting things happening are leftists being typically grace-lacking Burkes; yesterday a group of precious safe-space type leftist snowflake actors and actress booed president-elect Pence at a play that he paid to see, and then purported to lecture him on leftist ideology.  Oh and a leftist fashion designer angrily declined to design for the new First Lady when Melania had never asked the leftist to do any such thing in the first place.  So it's just the boorish Left BEING the Left.  Yawn!  It is also, however, representative of some of the reasons WHY the Left lost this election across the board.  Point blank, the average citizen is tired of their boorish antics.

So speaking of boorish antics, what's Barack Obama up to nowadays?  Who the hell knows or cares?  I've been wanting to type that about the Clown the Jingled for the last eight years.  

The man is on his last world-wide apology tour for their ever having been a United States of America in the first place and not even the average Obama worshiping leftist really even gives a good "God DAMN America!" about what he is doing or saying.  That last was a reminder of Barack Obama mentor, the Reverend Wright.  One wonders if Barack and the Reverend will become bosom pals again?  No, probably not.  Obama thoroughly ran Wright over with his 2008 campaign bus.  Some things you do not shrug off even after 8/10ths of a decade.  

But I, on the other hand, am ready to shrug off the failed leftist attempt to fundamentally transform the United States of America along nation-hating precious safe-spacer snowflake lines.  They can take all that and shove it along with their failed Political Messiah as well.  Hey Barack!  Just two months left you freak!  Life is good.

----------

Retiredat50 (11-20-2016)

----------


## Cedric

60 days, 14 hours, and 29 minutes.  Wow, 60 days.  A hair less than two months remaining to -- arguably -- the worst two terms presidency of the last one hundred years.  Sweet!

Recall last week when the New York Times -- the LYING leftist rag of record -- rededicated itself to truth telling and then a day or so later it dedicated itself to helping eradicate false news outlets and sources across the nation?  Wellllllllll, the following report by a Right of Center site lays out most of the LIES that The New York Times knowingly promoted in order to try and get Hillary Clinton elected.  Or in other words the NYT knows lying when they encounter it, since pretty much they invented the modern methodology themselves.  It's a lengthy article since the LYING leftist rag of record was so very dedicated to lying Hillary Clinton into office; but the following is a brief excerpt covering the NYT's attempt to* con* the nation's Hispanic citizens into voting for Hillary:


> http://freebeacon.com/culture/news-thats-fit-fake/
> 
> _Times_ readers had the inside scoop that the nation was watching Hispanics Surge to Polls, which would serve as the mortar in Hillary Clintons blue wall. The surge would not have been possible without the Clinton campaign, which was Looking to Expand Lead With Hispanics with Spanish-language ads and get-out-the-vote operations as the _Times_ reported on Oct. 2.
> The _New York Times_ report on dangerously fake news news ran alongside a report that Hispanic America has been mobilized like never before in the 2016 election, and is emerging as a formidable force with the power to elect a president.
> Energized by anger at Mr. Trump and an aggressive Democratic campaign to get them to the polls, Latinos are turning out in record numbers and could make the difference in the outcome in several highly contested states, the _Times_ reported.


So in other words, "You might as well vote for Hillary since everyone else you know is definitely crawling over broken glass to vote for her AGAINST that evil and 'never to be sufficiently damned' minion of Satan, Donald Trump."  The lie being of course that Hillary never did establish any particular sympatico vibes with Hispanics and that therefore she never had a vote-lock on anything; and the Times KNEW IT.  

Why talk about this when this countdown column is supposed to be about Barack Obama?  Well back in 2008 the very same technique of ignoring EVERYTHING unsavory in candidate Obama's background while painting his opponents (First Hillary and then McCain) as being unfettered agents of outright EVIL, worked for the nation's Flagship of Lies, The New York Times.  Mainly because most citizens back then still had not yet come around to realizing just how deep in the tank for the DNC most media outlets were and due to the NYT's reputation -- which even by then they were clearly coasting on rather then earning anymore -- people bought into the leftist lies about Obama and about his opponents whether those lies issued from the NYT or from also politically suborned ABC, CBS, and NBC/MSNBC -- patented legs tingling Obamagasms included.  

The end result being that the bulk of the nation's media outlets LIED Barack Obama into the presidency back in 2008 and then collectively managed to pull it off a second time in 2012; but by then many more people had come around to at least suspecting that the traditional news media outlets were filled with leftist partisan lying scumbags.  Then jump to 2016 and the REAL NEWS that at this point in time only 30% of adult citizens (obviously Dem Party voters all) still believe that they can trust political news, reporting, and editorials being presented to them by the three traditional broadcast networks or by The New York Times or lesser leftist rags of note; such as -- for instance -- the other massively in the tank for the Left The Washington Post.  

The point being that not only do people generally recognize those traditional news outlet sources as essentially working for the DNC but they came to realize it in the first place because point by point and day after day they could detect the difference between what Obama said and did and what those lying news outlets did by way of chronically -- nay, religiously -- spinning and covering for THEIR sainted leftist Political Messiah.  So there is something else that Obama ruined for the Left, and boy was that a humdinger of a ruination for the arrogant Left.

----------

Retiredat50 (11-20-2016)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Sessions should activate about a million Democratic votes in 2018.


Your going ot need more than that. By 2018 at least a million illegal criminals will have been kicked out of America, and who knows how many millions will have been stopped from coming here. Oh, and those millions of "refugees" that the democrats were counting on to help with the vote, not happening. 

So you go ahead and get excited about 1 million democrats voting, who knows, they may end up voting for Trump.

----------


## RobertLafollet

Trump continues to nominate 2nd raters and lobbyist.  Global trade in decline.  Here comes the Trump recession.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Trump continues to nominate 2nd raters and lobbyist.  Global trade in decline.  Here comes the Trump recession.


A recession is already in play if you understand basic economics, the US has been in a depression for the past eight years. The current administration has just delayed the inevitable.

----------

Dana (11-25-2016)

----------


## Cedric

59 days, 17 hours, and 44 minutes.  Wow, only fifty-nine days!  So anyway while Barack Obama is on his last taxpayers' funded world wide apology tour President-elect Trump is smoothly marching forward getting his transition teams into place, lining up his cabinet ministers and so forth and -- shrug -- oh, hell, I dunno.  Is Trump doing good or bad?  Until he actually becomes president and spends about six months doing what presidents do, we can't KNOW.  We can suspect.  We can leap to judgement.  We can speculate 'til the cows come home; but we cannot know.  Time will tell.

Yes, time will tell, just like it soon told in regards to President Obama.  The man enjoyed the longest free press pass honeymoon period in the history of this nation -- or at least of the last century -- in that for the entire year of 2009, as far as the vast bulk of the Mainstream Media was concerned it was unrestrained legs-tingling Obamagasms time.  But anyone looking past the hoopla of the continually slobbering press could see cracks appearing in the coating of the Left's holy Political Messiah's image.  

For one thing Barack Obama never did manage to shift out of campaign mode as a president.  Everything with him still consisted of pointing the trembling finger of blame rightward while intimating that his gradually resurfacing critics were closet racists.  Yeah that sort of thing gets old fast, especially with the hordes of citizens who voted for him but whom were NOT legs tingling worshipers.  WTF?  All presidents eventually transition from campaign style rhetoric to a sort of 'we are all in this together' type of more soothing and inclusive approach as the heavy mantel of duty and responsibility to All of the People settles firmly across his shoulders.  Sometimes if you watch for it you can see the gradual transformation from political partisan to statesman actually take place.  But that never happened with Barack Obama.  He was trained in the radical leftist Saul Alinski mode in his youth, and he never grew out of it.  Then there was ObamaCare.

The man utterly ignored the desparately ill national economy for all of 2009 and 2010 aside from giving union leaders and green energy con artists tons and tons of wasted taxpayers' money and focused pretty much exclusively instead on ramming the increasingly unpopular -- once people began understanding its rough form -- ObamaCare bill down the nation's already gagging throat.  Obama plowed forward nonetheless, oblivious of the fact that ONLY his leftist supporters wanted that toxic package in its final form.  Obama was not being president of all the people; but president only of leftists who ached to fundamentally change the nation, no matter what the rest of the nation thought about it; and a large percentage of the nation -- again -- were Obama voters who DID NOT idolize the Left's Political Messiah.  

All of this is to say that Barack Obama was never more than the idealized IMAGE of a president and that when one got right down to it he entered office as a radical and -- yes -- nation-hating leftist and racial agitator, and soon now he will leave as the same; NEVER having actually grown into the office.  Never having learned how to BE a real president.

----------


## Cedric

58 days, 77 hours, and 22 minutes.  There is no awareness on the Left that the Dem Party has been hammered on the national and state levels to the point of pretty much being effectively powerless and that the turn around in fortunes for them corresponds to their rectal ramming Barack Obama -- a man with NO meaningful qualifications to BE president -- into the Oval Office at the end of 2008.

Oh, believe you me, the political experts on the Left KNOW that Barack Obama has been the worst president that the Dem Party has fielded for at least the last one hundred years, but the iron dictates of Political Correctness forbid them to say that, and so they have to delicately tip toe around the subject and point the trembling finger of blame anywhere but at the prime cause of their political misfortunes as a Party.  Barack Obama has been the stinking and slowly rotting albatross draped around the Party's neck for the last eight years, and one can directly trace the progressive (ha!) loss of meaningful Dem Party political power with his ascension to the Oval Office.  Why?

The nation HEARD Barack Obama sounding reasonable and they HEARD the Left-suborned Mainstream Media spin and cover for the holy Political Messiah come what may, but they SAW and they EXPERIENCED and counter reality that everything the man touched turned to crap and rebound on the nation to hurt it. That's the reality, and it is one that only a few leftist political experts and even fewer Party movers and shakers are even contemplating addressing -- but as noted, even then they have to pussyfoot around the issue of Barack himself.  In raw terms it would be political and career suicide for any Dem Party member to be on record badmouthing either Barack Obama or anything that he's said or done for the last eight years.  Well if the chief cause of the Party's long term grief is verbotten as viable subject matter then political recovery is going to be slowed down to a crawl.  

You end up having to talk about things in such a euphemistic manner that much of your target audience will end up thinking that English is neither your first nor second language.  People will miss the point and they will argue with you rather than nod their head and roll up their sleeves and get busy making necessary changes.

What changes need to be made?  The Left need to cease playing at identity politics and race baiting and race agitating.  They need to look at all citizens as viable citizens -- even if they are melanin challenged -- and they need to CEASE placing the needs and concerns of non-citizens ahead of citizens.  They need to cease damaging the economy as a result of their group WORSHIP of the environment; which has effectively become their new religion.  

There is a host of things that they need to cease doing, and pretty much all they need to do is examine everything that tripped from the end of Barack Obama's mouth or the nib of his pen for the last eight years.

----------


## Cedric

57 days, 17 hours, and 26 minutes.  Well it's getting real, isn't it?  This morning I came across one of those clever montage video segments showing all the leftists freaking out due to Donald Trump winning the presidential election and one of them was of Barack Obama being his usual smirking, smart-assed self back during the GOP primaries or perhaps well before that.  

He was at a roast or something and he was making mock of Trump while pretending to read a text.  The skit was as follows:  Obama was pretending to read a twitter text from Trump stating to the effect that Obama would go down in history as a really, really bad president.  Then Obama smirked, looked at the audience and said, "Well Donald, at least I have been a president."

It should go down in history as one of the great many really stupid things that the Left's 'smartest man in the room' has said; hell we could put it right up there with Obama's "If you like your current doctor and health care plan then you can keep them, period," or the the one about ISIS being nothing more than a J.V. team.  

Sheesh!

----------


## Cedric

56 days, 15 hours, and 28 minutes.  In an example of 'It's deja vu all over again!' yesterday the New York Times got busted by the Right for deliberately lying and today the Left-Allied mainstream news outlets across the nation ignore the event.  Of course for their followers, it it's not covered by 'legitimate' outlets then it never happened.  

What was the Left's flagship newspaper blatantly lying about this time?  Something to do with what they claimed Donald Trump said in an off the record meeting that they were supposed to keep out of the press versus what he actually said.  Fortunately an audio copy of the meeting was leaked -- wink wink -- to Rush Limbaugh and so the famous Right of Center radio host was ready once the NYT broke the agreement and printed their patented rubbish about Trump.  Busted!

Here's the deal -- and here's how it ties into Barack Obama -- despite the fact that Trump is several times over a self made billionaire the collective media outlets Left cannot believe that the man has an above room temperature I.Q.  This is interesting since aside from positions that Barack Obama may or may not actually have earned -- ALL his academic records are still sealed -- the Left simply assumed that Barack was automatically the smartest fellow in the room, period, BECAUSE he was . . . Barack.  The records were sealed and so all anyone had to go on in order to reach that determination was a backlog of very iffy personal accomplishments, none of which he shined at and all of which he got only due to connections.  

So anyway we were TOLD by the NYT and other leftist allied media outlets that Barack Obama was a towering intellectual giant without proof and we are told by those same media outlets that despite evidence to the contrary we are to believe that Trump is nothing more than a low I.Q. fellow who's somehow gotten luckier than any non-politician in the entire history of humanity-outside of Kings and Queen simply inheriting their 'wins'.  

The truth of the matter?  Trump is looking very bright to me -- and I am not actually a fan of the fellow -- since he is STILL playing the Mainstream Media like a concert master plays a thirty thousand dollar violin. 

Obama?  Oh him . . . well . . . he's only got 56 more days in office.  Thanks for reminding me.

----------

Dana (11-25-2016)

----------


## JustPassinThru

The _Slimes_ thinks Trump is stupid because all the politicians they've dealt with have been stump-stupid.

Because all the politicians they've met and talked to, and dealt with, rather than sniping at and slandering, have been LEFTIST pols.

It's one more example of them projecting their OWN people's faults onto the OTHER SIDE.

----------

Mainecoons (11-24-2016)

----------


## Dana

I ♥ this thread!

----------


## Cedric

> The _Slimes_ thinks Trump is stupid because all the politicians they've dealt with have been stump-stupid.
> 
> Because all the politicians they've met and talked to, and dealt with, rather than sniping at and slandering, have been LEFTIST pols.
> 
> It's one more example of them projecting their OWN people's faults onto the OTHER SIDE.


Well said, and another facet of that is the term 'politician'.  This is the first time since immediately following WWII that the new president has not been a politician going into the presidency for the first term.  I'm thinking Eisenhower.  Trump befuddles leftists because he neither thinks nor acts like a politician.  He is a private citizen become president.  It may take them years to grasp what they are actually dealing with here.

----------


## Cedric

> I ♥ this thread!


Thanks @Dana.  I was uncertain that I could come up with something different to write about Barack Obama on a daily basis; but surprisingly he or the Left always do something to -- er -- inspire me.  Snicker.  I am glad that you are enjoying it.

----------

Dana (11-27-2016)

----------


## Cedric

55 days, 17 hours, and 9 minutes.  I was reading a Charles Krauthammer article this morning and he pointed out some interesting things about the Dem Party's reactions to Trump becoming president.  The following is about the Dem Party's leadership and the elites that keep them in those leadership positions despite what the average Dem Party voter might think about things; and that last part is important:




> http://www.nationalreview.com/articl...lose-elections
> 
> Democrats are finally beginning to question the wisdom of basing their fortunes on identity politics . . . Theyre reconsidering now not because identity politics balkanizes society, creates state-chosen favored groups, and fosters communal strife; theyre reconsidering because its not working.  
> 
> Democrats read the 2008 and 2012 election results as a harbinger of the future. Then came 2016. They now realize that the huge turnout of their constituencies was attributable to Barack Obama, a uniquely gifted campaigner whose aura is not transferable.
> 
> And why assume that identity politics creates permanent allegiances? Take the Hispanic vote. Both Mitt Romney and Donald Trump won less than 30 percent, but in 2004 George W. Bush won 44 percent. Why assume that the GOP cannot be competitive again? 
> 
> As these groups evolve socioeconomically, their political allegiances can easily change. This is particularly true for the phenomenally successful Asian-American community. There is no reason the more entrepreneurial party, the GOP, should continue to lose this vote by more than two to one. 
> ...


Identity politics in the form of radical leftist Saul Alinsky pattern trained nation-hater race-agitator Barack Obama allowed the Left to play groups off against one another without those groups being consciously aware of what Barack and the nation's leftist leadership and elites were doing to them until the average citizen began recognizing a massive disconnect between what Obama said and did and what the Left-Allied Mainstream Media elected to spin and cover or outright ignore in regards to the differences between what Barack Obama said and did.  Then Hillary came on the scene again and she was Politically safe to . . . back away from.  That point it key.

Due to the ultimate representation of Political Correctness -- his race -- no leftist could even mentally allow him or herself to back away from Barack Obama.  The acid term of 'racist' would stop them cold no matter what.  But Hillary was an old -- and the Left despises the old -- White 'ditto' extremely wealthy 'double ditto' female; and they could bring themselves to ignore that last bit because after all she wasn't also a Black or Brown Hispanic female.  So in the form of Hillary Clinton many formerly party loyalist Dem Party voters allowed themselves to wake up and finally recognize what Barack Obama and the Dem Party leadership and the leftist elite had been doing to them by way of Identity Politics; and they . . . got . . . disgusted.

In short, Hillary Clinton was no Barack Obama, who was the very IMAGE of Political Correctness.  Hillary in contrast was just an old rich White woman; and that just wasn't enough to keep the average Dem Party member from finally considering that leftist Identity Politics . . . sucked.

The end results?  The Party is eating itself alive and Barack Obama's presidential legacy is now toast.  Sweet!

----------

Big Dummy (11-25-2016)

----------


## RobertLafollet

The Trump Russian connection needs to be investigated.

----------


## Big Dummy

> The Trump Russian connection needs to be investigated.


What would you hope to find? It is not illegal to do business with Russia. Trump never sold political favors as the Clinton Foundation did. The uranium deal is Hilary and Obozos deal. Do you want to investigate that?!

----------

Dana (11-27-2016)

----------


## Cedric

> The Trump Russian connection needs to be investigated.


Yeah, what is the president-elect thinking?  I mean he doesn't even brandish a symbolic 'reset button' for the Left-Allied Mainstream Media to drool over.  He is simply resetting the international relationship.  It's as if the man is not . . . a . . . politician.

----------


## Cedric

> What would you hope to find? It is not illegal to do business with Russia. Trump never sold political favors as the Clinton Foundation did. The uranium deal is Hilary and Obozos deal. Do you want to investigate that?!


B-B-But it is NEVER WRONG when a leftist does it!  One would think that leftists would learn NOT to shove their tongue into a political light socket that has already crisped their party's former candidate more than once.  But the hallmark of being a leftist is that they never, EVER learn practical lessons from mistakes.

----------


## Cedric

54 days, 17 hours, and 53 minutes.  One of Barack Obama's symbolic mentors finally kicks the bucket today; the ancient and unrepentant Marxist of Cuba, Fidel Castro.  It will be interesting because Barack will almost certainly carry on as if the evil old bastard were the Queen of England and figuratively drool and slobber all over the casket whereas Trump has to negotiate the trick of pretending to give a damn while NOT making it look like he would as soon have spat on Castro as look at him.  Stylistic differences, eh?

Considering the it will be the Left-Allied Mainstream Media carrying the propaganda ball on this we already KNOW that they will collectively portray Barack as a noble and grieving world class statesman bravely carrying on while burdened with tremendous grief whereas they will portray Trump as some egregious clown barely able to resist the temptation to play with party favors during the mourning process.  Well yeah; that actually will be about the size of it.

Oh don't get me wrong.  There is absolutely no possibility that Barack Obama truly cares about anybody in this world aside from Barack Obama -- a narcissist is always going to be a narcissist -- but he cares about his root core nation-hating ideology and since Fidel Castro succeeded in turning Cuba about as far and hard Left as it is possible to turn a nation without the ultimate end result actually being Venezuela, yes, Barack Obama will experience what passes for grief among his type.  Castro inspired the Leftists of the United States of America and that very definitely includes all of the radical nation haters who were Barack Obama's many different mentors.

Meh; but on the plus side Barack Obama is very nearly out of power himself and currently the Left inside the United States of America is on political life support.  So the timing of Castro's death is symbolically correct for our leftists and for our radical leftist nation hating and race-agitating outgoing president, Barack Obama.  Sweet!

----------

2cent (11-26-2016)

----------


## Jeffrey

The media is really  talking up Castro on my MSN news service.  I wouldn't even give the clown an obit piece.
By the way, how is his brother doing, comparatively speaking?  I think he has been running the show for quite a while now. I wonder if hey are still driving 50s vintage cars in Cuba?

----------


## Ginger

> As of today there remain only 145 days and 15 hours until Barack Obama slimes his way out of the Oval Office for the last time.


And now it's down to 55 days.

----------


## Cedric

> And now it's down to 55 days.


I know, and how cool is that?  One can almost *hear* the sweet sound of the countdown clock announcing Obama's doom . . . tick . . . tick . . . tock!

----------


## Cedric

> The media is really  talking up Castro on my MSN news service.  I wouldn't even give the clown an obit piece.
> By the way, how is his brother doing, comparatively speaking?  I think he has been running the show for quite a while now. I wonder if hey are still driving 50s vintage cars in Cuba?


Pretty much they still are driving vintage 1950s cars -- or at least the steel bodies remain more or less unchanged even if God only knows what's actually underneath the hood at this time.  Probably one comrade is under there pedaling like mad while the other comrade pretends behind the wheel that everything is just hunkydory in the Castro brother's communist paradise.

The surviving brother, Raul, seems more or less willing to begin infusing capitalistic principles into their Marxist state . . . well . . . gradually anyway.

----------


## Cedric

53 days, 17 hours, and 26 minutes.  Yesterday and today the news has been about the death of Fidel Castro and also sort of about the waning death throws of the Barack Obama presidency.  

As is fairly standard practice whenever a brutal dictator, who's been important on the state of world affairs, finally dies the president of the United States issued a mealy mouth announcement damning the fellow with faint praises or -- depending on how you look at it -- praising him with faint damns.  In contrast to Barack Obama, however, President-elect Trump said of Fidel Castro the following:




> "The world marks the passing of a brutal dictator who oppressed his own people for nearly six decades," Trump said in a statement issued hours after Castro's death. "Fidel Castro’s legacy is one of firing squads, theft, unimaginable suffering, poverty and the denial of fundamental human rights."
> Trump, who has pledged to roll back the Obama administration's diplomatic opening to Cuba, said the nation remains "a totalitarian island," but he hopes that Castro's passing will mark "a move away from the horrors endured for too long, and toward a future in which the wonderful Cuban people finally live in the freedom they so richly deserve."


"The world marks the passing of a brutal dictator who oppressed his own people for nearly six decades."  Nothing standard or mealy-mouthed about that, is there?  It's just a line drawn firmly in the sand, and it indicates that Cuba's 'free ride' into the U.S.'s good graces courtesy of socialistic president Barack Obama is going to come to an abrupt halt.  Remember that Trump is a wheeler and dealer sort of business man, however, and know that if Cuba plays ball along lines that Trump likes then he will continue the process of normalizing relationships.  But also that unlike with Obama's 'give away the store' approach it will be a process chock full of quid pro quo stipulations.  Oh the horror!

So far Trump has impressed me, and I was a Cruz supporter.  But time will tell.

Still it is a refreshing change to have a fellow soon to take charge of the Executive Branch who TALKS like a real president of the most powerful and influential nation in the history of humanity rather than like a freaking damn noodle-spined nation-hating . . . leftist.  Nice!

----------


## Dana

> What would you hope to find? It is not illegal to do business with Russia. Trump never sold political favors as the Clinton Foundation did. The uranium deal is Hilary and Obozos deal. Do you want to investigate that?!




/mic drop

----------


## Cedric

52 days, 17 hours, and 34 minutes.  Holy moly!  Only fifty-two days left!  

Actually that seems like a lot on this Monday morning, but on the other hand on Thursday it will have ticked down to only 49 days, and for some reason that seems like almost nothing to me.  Fifty or more is a big number to me but forty-nine or less is a lift off region.  I'm weird like that.

So the clock is relentlessly ticking away and we are now finished with Thanksgiving -- and I hope that everyone had a lovely holiday and had something to be thankful for -- and now along with the clock steadily ticking off Barack Obama's remaining time as putative leader of the most important, influential, and powerful nation in the entire history of humanity, Christmas is a shade less than a month away.  That's nice.  Peace on Earth and goodwill to the gender tag identifier of your choice, eh?  God and those leftist euphemisms!

I swear I will puke in someone's hat the next time I hear the leftist term of life partner.  Just say it; just say "This is my wife or my husband or my love or whatever.  Just say it!"  Just say that Fidel Castro was a murdering bastard.  Say it!

Of course I tossed in that last one there for Barack Obama and the even more screwed up in the head current head of the Canadian government.  Did you read what that freak wrote?  One felt that he was typing a homage to a saint rather than to one of history's genuine bad guys.  Leftists, eh?  Bah!

Yeah this entry today is relatively lightweight, but for some reason I just can't work up all that much genuine vitriol at either Barack Obama or his mindless supporters this morning.  But fear not.  I am certain that by tomorrow morning either Barack of his party of brainless sycophants will have done something to tick me off again.  So until then . . . cheers!

----------


## Cedric

51 days, 17 hours, and 52 minutes.  Today the Internet is very nearly refusing to allow me to post at all; and so I am going to have to make this very short and to the point.  Barack Obama is a poopy-head as a president.  Sweet!

Tomorrow I will try again.  Cheers.

----------


## Cedric

50 days, 17 hours, and 55 minutes.  Only FIFTY days left!  Tomorrow morning I will probably wax enthusiastic about their being less than fifty days remaining to Barack Obama's reign of Peter Principle existence as president, but in meaningful terms the number 'fifty' is huge.  At this point in time Barack Obama is hearing the Grim Reaper of the Clock . . . tick . . . tick . . . tock.  (That never gets old . . .  :Thumbsup20: )

This morning I was looking over a variety of news feeds from the Left and the Right and what finally struck me as most interesting is that the Left is still acting as if the sky were falling.  There has been very little lessening of hysteria presented in their writing even among the professional journalism crowd.  To a (gender neutral designation) all leftists still seem to be in a state of walking shock leavened with alternating bouts of horror or rage.  But . . . not . . . outrage.

That last bit is interesting only because it indicates that despite the collective nature of what they are writing about this election (from their perspective) end of the world political debacle they mostly know that ultimately it is all their own damn fault; that they had utter contempt for the intellectual capacity of the average citizen and that person's ability to detect and then to see through their heavy layers of political propaganda laid down for the benefit of the DNC and Hillary Clinton.  They invented groundless stories about Trump while ignoring tons of meaningful WILILEAKS and Project Veritas stuff about Hillary and the DNC and, of course, about themselves.  But what was worse is that they never thought that the average citizen was intelligent enough to either detect what they were doing or had enough base line use for the concepts of ethics, honor, or integrity to get ANGRY about their political partisanship for the Left.  But people did notice and did get angry and the Left lost because they deserved to lose.

So now in a roundabout way we once again return to the Left's holy and therefore sainted Political Messiah.  Saul Alinsky techniques indoctrinated Barack Obama could be the poster child for leftist contempt and arrogance as aimed at and heaped upon the head of the average citizen.  You could see the man laughing at the nation for eight straight years as -- with the staunch help of the Left-Allied Mainstream Media -- he said that he was for the nation while he calmly unzipped in public and then methodically and thoroughly urinated all over it from on high.  People . . . noticed.  That was the main arrogance of the Left in that they thought that the average citizen was too STUPID to NOTICE.  Well . . . surprise!

Oh and Barack?  Tick . . . tick . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . tock!

----------

Dana (12-04-2016)

----------


## Cedric

49 days, 17 hours, and 49 minutes.  Good Lord, it's now less than fifty days remaining to the end of one of the worst presidencies in the history of this nation.  Let me put it this way, I was not a fan of G.W. Bush by any means.  I never expected, however, for him to be replaced by a fellow who would immediately begin rehabilitating Bush's image in my eyes simply by being so pathetically much worse.  Hell, Obama zipped right past G.W. as a bad president and began managing to rehabilitate Jimmy Carter's image as well.  Now that took some doing!

Oh, and have you heard the latest from the Left's holy Political Messiah?  It turns out that in Barack Obama's opinion Fox News single-handedly enabled Trump to win because it was the television station of choice for honkey tonk style watering holes in every flyover state in the Union.  Yeah, I'm not kidding about that.  With a smidgen of paraphrasing at my end of things, Barack actually issued that claim to the nation yesterday.  Holy Hannah!

Of course the notion fails for several reason as an excuse for Hillary's failure; first there is the fact that aside from T.V and radio host Sean Hannity being a Trump booster the people at Fox universally opposed Trump's nomination and run against Hillary; pretty much preferring anyone but Trump; second, pretty much every retail establishment in this nation letting the public look at free television while they wait for car repair or just drink their poison of choice play either CNN -- which is all PRAISE the DNC all the time -- or some sort of sports programming.  Very few establishments play Fox News.  

The final reason is the amusing one, though.  What Obama is saying is that little ol' Fox News -- all by itself -- against the Pro-DNC/Pro-Obama/Pro-Hillary establishments in the forms of ABC, CBS, NBC/MSNBC, CNN, The New York Times, and The Washington Post actually and easily BEAT all those opposing outlets as if they were a set of cheap rugs?  Not Bloody Damn Likely!

Anyway, that is the public theory that the Left's Political Messiah is pushing nowadays to explain away Hillary's loss.  Amusing, yes?

----------

Mainecoons (12-01-2016)

----------


## Cedric

48 days, 17 hours, and 29 minutes.  Barack Obama is the president of cool.  He has a Politically Correct skin tone, a lovely speaking voice, and he tends to clown around a great deal.  Oh and he is all image and no substance.  He's is in other words the guy that the average former frat house member leftist wishes had been a member of his fraternity back in the day.   

There was a vast amount of Left of Center wishful thinking where Barack Obama was concerned back in 2008 and in 2009.  Then gradually the real Obama began surfacing -- though there were tale tell hints in the very beginning.  There was his arrogance in telling the GOPers of the House and Senate, "We won and you lost, and elections have consequences."  There was the necessity of the world's first ever Beer Summit because Barack Obama -- the racist and racial agitator -- shot off his Saul Alinsky conditioned mouth before actually finding out what happened.  There was his first world-wide apology tour for there ever having been a United States of America in the first place, and then so forth and so on; including the fact that for a year and a half of his promoting ObamaCare to the nation he utterly ignored the terribly ill national economy to help and ram a very unpopular leftist program down the nation's throat, and did so while stuck in political campaign mode all the damn time.  People noticed that Barack Obama never mentally transitioned from Saul ALinsky conditioned political agitator and candidate for office to statesman; and after all it was as this fabulous statesman that he had been sold to the nation.

But the deal is that candidate Barack Obama had never done anything before becoming president that recommended his ascendancy to the Oval Office in the first place.  Here was this former Community Organizer turned state senator turned baby brand new U.S. senator who effectively had ZERO national level experience and nor any leadership or management history in anything suddenly boosted by the Left's mania for Political Correctness and for 'cool' into the most important and demanding and the most powerful and influential executive position in the entire history of humanity.  Peter Principled massively above one's innate pay grade doesn't even begin to cover the reality; and as history has amply demonstrated the leftist that roared turned out to be one of the worst presidents in this nation's history; this all image and no substance president.

Leftists you collectively did one Hell of a Job . . . on . . . this . . . nation.

----------


## Cedric

47 days, 15 hours, and 57 minutes.  Today the Left -- primarily in the form of its Left-Loyalist Mainstream Media -- is freaking out over the fact that President-elect Trump accepted a telephone call from the president of Taiwan, who called to congratulate him on winning the election.  Sweet!

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...12-02-21-01-14

Whether or not Trump knew that he was FORBIDDEN to talk to the president of Taiwan or not is up in the air, but the fact that the new Decider-in-Chief is accustomed to making his own decisions rather than be on the end of the State Department's leash is refreshing.  By the way the president of Taiwan is allowed to visit the United States and go wherever she likes except that she is not allowed to enter Washington D.C. for fear that by doing so she will tick-off the bloody damn Communist Chinese.  What's interesting is the fact that Trump is as likely as not to change all that.  He does not feel that the United States of American necessarily must bend the knee to the whim and will of forking damn Marxists in regards to the leaders of other nations.  Good!

So currently our nation's limp spined leftists are having a litter of ideological kittens over Trump's actions -- also good.  Trump is a real president -- or will be -- the era of Barack -- all image and no substance -- Obama is coming to an end at last.  Ain't life good?

----------


## MrogersNhood

47 days now.

I hope Obama goes to Hawaii or something.

Meanwhile the left is probably threatening, trying to bribe, and cajole electorate voters. You can bet on that.

Oh, and the media is still pushing in all of it's irrelevance.

----------


## Cedric

46 days, 14 hours, and 45 minutes.  Right now Iran is warning Obama that he's better get the Legislative Branch under control and put a leash on Donald Trump in regards to the 'nuclear deal' between themselves and Obama or they are going to get *angry* at the U.S.A. 

Well, when are they NOT angry at us?  Is that even possible?  But that aside, they are much like leftists in that apparently they know nothing fundamental concerning the United States of America and nor about its Constitution or body of laws.  But they are going to be learning, real soon; and so in that regard they will have one up on Barack Obama himself and all of our leftists.

First thing for them to comprehend is that Barack Obama is not a king -- regardless of his Pen and Phone/Executive Orders method of 'ruling' -- and therefore he cannot control the Legislative Branch and nor put any sort of leash on his successor from another political party.  Second, any 'deals' that Obama overtly or under the table cut with them are subject to being tossed out the door when Trump officially becomes president and that's because NONE of those 'deals' were in any way, shape, or form legally binding on the United States of America.  

Only an official and formally ratified treaty can make that happen, and Obama in his arrogance eschewed that route.  Third, Trump is not a nation-hating socialist and so he is going to review the 'deal' with an eye toward examining how it is or is not actually in the short and long term best interests of the United States.  Oooops!

All of Obama's and the Left's deals and dreams and schemes from Climate Change to ObamaCare to the Iran Deal are on the table and are going to be re-examined, and almost certainly they will be -- um -- altered.  It's a winner takes all system and unfortunately for Obama and for the Left and for the Iranian government they collectively lost . . . big time.

----------


## Cedric

> 47 days now.
> 
> I hope Obama goes to Hawaii or something.
> 
> Meanwhile the left is probably threatening, trying to bribe, and cajole electorate voters. You can bet on that.
> 
> Oh, and the media is still pushing in all of it's irrelevance.


Yep, in those regards nothing has changed; and yet simultaneously everything has changed.  Trump won and the Left is out of power to the extent that -- aside for California and perhaps New York which they OWN outright as a Party -- they only still retain political power on the level of towns and cities in most respects.  They control very few state legislatures across this nation and just as few governorships.  

Granted they still possess the political and ideological loyalty of the vast bulk of the mainstream media, but for the most part those outlets are owned by essentially non political businessmen and business women who ARE going to keep hard eyes on the bottom line, and if allowing the Left to steer their money makers begins to cut into their profits then -- even there -- some top down changes will begin occurring.  

Right now only 30 percent of the adult population actually trusts ABC, CBS, NBC/MSNBC, CNN, The New York Times or The Washington Post to tell the TRUTH when it comes to political events and issues and so that's going to leave a financial mark.

----------

MrogersNhood (12-04-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Yep, in those regards nothing has changed; and yet simultaneously everything has changed.  Trump won and the Left is out of power to the extent that -- aside for California and perhaps New York which they OWN outright as a Party -- they only still retain political power on the level of towns and cities in most respects.  They control very few state legislatures across this nation and just as few governorships.  
> 
> Granted they still possess the political and ideological loyalty of the vast bulk of the mainstream media, but for the most part those outlets are owned by essentially non political businessmen and business women who ARE going to keep hard eyes on the bottom line, and if allowing the Left to steer their money makers begins to cut into their profits then -- even there -- some top down changes will begin occurring.  
> 
> *Right now only 30 percent of the adult population actually trusts ABC, CBS, NBC/MSNBC, CNN, The New York Times or The Washington Post to tell the TRUTH when it comes to political events and issues and so that's going to leave a financial mark.*



One would think so, anyway. I'm not seeing any less pundits on the networks. Did Whoopie leave the country yet?

----------


## Cedric

> One would think so, anyway. I'm not seeing any less pundits on the networks. Did Whoopie leave the country yet?


If there are going to be changes then they will be small steps made over time.  Or so I suppose.

----------

MrogersNhood (12-04-2016)

----------


## Cedric

45 days, 17 hours, and 49 minutes.  It's quiet; too quiet.  It's been days since Barack Obama has unzipped on this nation.  So what's the nation-hating Narcissist-in-Chief planning now?  A-n-t-i-c-i-p-a-t-i-o-n.

Today Hollywood is giving the fellow a final slobbering farewell.  I say Hollywood when it is probably a mass gathering of the Mainstream Media; but really, is there any meaningful difference between the two leftist organization's nowadays . . . except that the Hollywood stars probably do comport themselves with a touch more dignity and decorum.  Sad, isn't it?  Anyway today some huge organization somewhere is purportedly going to be slobbering all over Barack wailing about how sad they are to see him leave the Oval Office.  There won't be a dry eye in the house.  Touching.

So what about my celebration plans?  I don't have any as such.  Help me out here.  What would be a good piece of music to play as he and his hideous wife are choppering off into the sunset at taxpayer's expense for the last time?  Pop goes the weasel?

----------


## Jen

> 45 days, 17 hours, and 49 minutes.  It's quiet; too quiet.  It's been days since Barack Obama has unzipped on this nation.  So what's the nation-hating Narcissist-in-Chief planning now?  A-n-t-i-c-i-p-a-t-i-o-n.
> 
> Today Hollywood is giving the fellow a final slobbering farewell.  I say Hollywood when it is probably a mass gathering of the Mainstream Media; but really, is there any meaningful difference between the two leftist organization's nowadays . . . except that the Hollywood stars probably do comport themselves with a touch more dignity and decorum.  Sad, isn't it?  Anyway today some huge organization somewhere is purportedly going to be slobbering all over Barack wailing about how sad they are to see him leave the Oval Office.  There won't be a dry eye in the house.  Touching.
> 
> So what about my celebration plans?  I don't have any as such.  Help me out here.  What would be a good piece of music to play as he and his hideous wife are choppering off into the sunset at taxpayer's expense for the last time?  Pop goes the weasel?


No music.
Just the choppering of the chopper is good enough. 
Not even that, actually.
I won't be watching or listening.
To me, he's already gone.

----------


## Cedric

> No music.
> Just the choppering of the chopper is good enough. 
> Not even that, actually.
> I won't be watching or listening.
> To me, he's already gone.


True but I also like the notion of playing something fitting.  How about, "How much is that doggy in the window?"

----------

Jen (12-05-2016)

----------


## Jen

> True but I also like the notion of playing something fitting.  How about, "How much is that doggy in the window?"


Now yer talkin'.  But I'm thinking maybe a little "Que Sera Sera".

----------

Cedric (12-06-2016)

----------


## Cedric

44 days, 17 hours, and 44 minutes.  What the heck?  Yesterday leftists were questioning whether neurosurgeon Dr. Ben Carson had enough experience to become Trump's Housing Director.  

Yet those same leftists were blithely CERTAIN back in 2008 that a first term U.S. senator with ZERO meaningful national level political experience and no leadership or management history period would automatically be a natural world class leader in the most powerful, complicated, and influential, and demanding job in the history of all of humanity, the office of President of the United States of America.  A leftist Black man with no applicable experience or skills sets whatsoever IS more than capable of being president but a Right of Center Black man -- whom happens to be a reknowned surgeon -- IS NOT capable of being the nation's Director of Housing?  

It is no longer meaningful to question if leftists DO think.  Their history over the past eight years adequately proves that on the whole they emote rather than bother to discipline themselves enough to think.  So no, most of them do not think.  The question that's been raised in regards to their actions of just this past year, however, raises a more pertinent question.  CAN they think . . . at . . . all?

Perhaps in that regard Barack Obama really is their Political Messiah.  Certainly he is the poster child for thoughtlessness as president from the world's first ever necessity for the creation of a Beer Summit to interjecting himself in a state's gun self-defense case and the now infamous effort to directly affect a judge and potential jury's perspective by stating, "If I had a son he would look like Trayvon," the man is an intellectual pig, and all the heavily applied leftist lipstick in the world can never change that fact.  I will be soooooooooooooo happy when that piece of scum is no longer our president.

----------


## Cedric

43 days, 17 hours, and 26 minutes.  Yesterday Barack Obama warned the nation about himself and Trump.  The rest is all paraphrasing and reading between the lines; you know, the fun stuff that is long on entertainment and short on facts.  

What Barack was up to was warning the nation that every scummy thing that he did for eight years to end-run the restrictions of the U.S. Constitution and general laws of the land in a massive expanse of Executive Office power above and beyond what even the previous Imperial style President -- G.W. Bush -- had done, is now going to be at the itchy fingertips of . . . The . . . Donald.  Ooops!

Leftists, you see, from the lowliest Community Organizer rable rouser type up to the President of the United States of America and all of his crony advisers and scumbag operators -- both inside and outside of the Left-Allied Mainstream Media -- never seriously entertained the notion that Hillary Clinton would lose the contest for the Oval Office, and especially not when they considered that she was running against Trump.  So there were essentially no emotional and nor practical preparations ANYWHERE.  Good Lord, can you imagine all the illegal documents shredding parties happening inside upper level government offices and inside the White House itself in preparation for Right of Center officials taking over?  As for bodies -- figurative OR literal -- either they are are being relocated or the shallow graves are being seriously deepened.  So forth and so on.  But the one thing that Barack Obama cannot order done or simply Pen and Phone into a reality is to deep-six the massive usurpation of political and extrinsic power that he reached out and grasped while the Legislative Branch simply masturbated itself for 8/10ths of a decade.

So Obama warned leftists yesterday that the very King-Like absolute monarch powers he stole over the course of eight years are now going to belong to Donald Trump to do with pretty much whatever he wants.  By not holding Barack accountable for ANYTHING EVER the Left opened the door for yet another imperial style presidency; and this one is not overtly friendly to the radical nation-hating and generally despicable Left.  Oh . . . dear.

Oh, and thanks Obama and leftists!

----------


## Cedric

42 Days, 17 hours, and 20 minutes.  As the Grim Reaper of the Countdown Clock continues to tick off the days, hours, and minutes remaining to Barack Obama as president the Left in general continues to screw up just as relentless as the clocks tick and their president performs.  

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-1...it-may-be-fake

Today the leftist news outlet The Washington Post had to admit that last week it failed to vet the source it used in order to paint many different Right of Center news sources as purveyors of Fake News.  The newspaper's editor-in-chief had to admit that not only did the WPO NOT BOTHER to vet the source making those claims but that in fact the Left's holy news print outlet couldn't even be certain that PropOrNot is not itself a CIA disinformation outlet.  Thus speaks volumes in regards to the Left's ethics, honor, and integrity.

Thus speaks volumes regarding Barack Obama's, as he is merely the quintessential reflection of what passes for those values on the Left in general.  The man is a race-agitating, radical, nation-hating leftist and his essential core values mimic those of the bulk of his constituents and supporters.  Hillary Clinton was correct when she talked about fifty percent of a demographics belonging in the category of Basket of Deplorables; it's just that she should have been pointing the trembling finger of accusation leftward instead.

----------


## Cedric

41 days, 17 hours, and 48 minutes.  It's interesting to watch how a couple of weeks after a profound reality shift for leftists they and their Political Messiah -- Barack Obama -- remain in essential denial.  

Oh they accept that Donald Trump won the election -- well most of them accept that part -- and that from the nature of his administration picks there are going to be massive changes to and inside this nation, but clearly they do not quite grasp WHY they lost.  They keep wanting to point the trembling finger of blame at (drum roll please) rednecks and racists and racist rednecks and yet they cannot seem to comprehend that Trump actually had fewer Whites in general vote for him than that voted for Mitt Romney back in 2012 but that there were very significant numbers of FORMER minority supporters of Barack Obama from both 2008 and 2012 who jumped ship and parties to vote for Trump, an act that is clearly an ideological repudiation of leftist philosophy and policy direction.  

They understand that they totally lost the loyalty of the working class -- yes -- but they put it down to racism or bigotry rather than for the actual reason that aside from pumping BILLIONS into union coffers they -- in the form of Barack Obama and the Dem Party leadership -- did Jack-Squat for working class people; there are no jobs for those citizens and no future.  Barack Obama's and Hillary's solution set?  Get retrained for different jobs that may or may not be coming to your particular state and local region.  Well . . . that's NOT a good enough answer.

Essentially Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton -- and Barack's presidential legacy DEPENDED on a Hillary win -- lost because they both had contempt for working class citizens and were both much too much the pair of leftist elitist types to really even comprehend what it is like to work with one's hands and make a living off the sweat of one's brow.  The Left was ALWAYS the party of spoiled little rich boys and girls perpetually living off of mom's and pop's dime until they managed to get in good with their cronies and 'make a living' off of some Soros type funded radical organization OR the same types living off of a legacy trust fund.  Sure, the distant roots of the ideology did have something to do with repressed workers demanding a living wage, but that was long, LONG ago, and as soon as said workers got their wage increases they ceased being . . . leftists.

Oh and Barack?  Tick . . . tick . . . tock.

----------

Dana (12-15-2016)

----------


## Cedric

40 days, 14 hours, and 24 minutes.  Or in other words, forty days and forty nights of the universe raining on Barack Obama's political parade (his cherished Presidential Legacy) and on the parade of the Dem Party in general.  Sweet!

This morning has been spent looking through various political feeds -- er -- I meant legitimate news outlets, and it is a hoot in general.  First there is the notion pushed to the limit by the Washington Post that the CIA knew all along that Russia had been hacking for WIKILEAKS but just couldn't find any way in which to get that information out to the public, up to and including failing to -- you know -- actually inform the sitting president of the United States of America of the 'facts'.  Well it's fairly obvious to thinking people that in fact the CIA never had such proof to begin with and was only speculating with as much legitimacy as say -- MSNBC -- that is to say, with none whatsoever.  Note also that in all of this speculation nobody Left of Center is actually perturbed about the depth and breadth of corruption revealed in regards to the political Left and their officials and the sweetheart deals that they made with the bulk of the Mainstream Media AGAINST established election laws?  Now I call that . . . interesting.

Then we still have leftist in general lamenting that they can't find a way to MAKE Hillary Clinton the president.  Seriously!  One such organization is Slate e-zine, a quasi-obscure online uber-leftist 'publication' that just happens to have the political director of CBS News working for it on the side.  Anyway they read nowadays like Pravda under the height of the old Soviet Union.  One expects them to begin breaking out the word 'comrade' in their insane articles about how EVIL President-elect Donald Trump is and how saintly outgoing President Barack Obama -- may his holy feet never touch the ground -- Barack Obama is even though Barack is inevitably destined to go down in history -- among legitimate historians -- as the worst president Left OR Right of the last one hundred years.  But Slate is simply indicative of the radicalized leftist press in general that has gradually gotten itself and its political operatives in charge of the bulk of this nation's media outlets.  The fact that Slate e-zine nowadays reads as if a bunch of insane Soviet era Marxists are penning their articles is merely an indicator of how deep and wide the rot has spread to the more staid outlets, all of which are in various forms of ongoing hysteria over Trump's win.

All of which boils down to the fact that the Left is in total disarray and that Barack Obama is having a really, really . . . BAD . . . final month and change to his presidency.  Excellent!

----------


## Cedric

39 days, 15 hours, and 3 minutes.  Well we have done it.  We've survived Obama and ObamaCare and Obamanomic and leftist Obamagasms to the point that only thirty-nine days are remaining for the Left's Clown Prince to stomp around in his big-floppy shoes while beeping his little red clown horn at the nation; this leftist Political Messiah.  Nice!

Notice the stock market?  I just read an American Thinker article pointing out that what we are seeing is a shift away from Obama's moribund bond market approach to national investing to investing in durable goods and movable commerce.  Or in other words, investors KNOW that Trump is going to be pro business across the board and promote capitalism to the hilt while Barack Obama was anti-business and was interested only in racking up a record in national debt.  

It's got to be driving Barack Obama crazy, the mere fact that the change in presidential identity and thus politics and ideological thrusts has massively kick-started the stockmarket into high gear.  Merry Christmas Barrack.  Now there's some coal in your stocking for you.  Sweet!

----------


## Cedric

38 days, 5 hours, and 3 minutes.  My Internet connection went down today.  So it goes.

So what about Obama and the Dem Party's leadership and their operatives -- said operatives including the bulk of the Mainstream media?  Well it's all about promoting Fake News in order to legitimize Donald Trump's election.  Suddenly the Party that ignored Hillary's e-mail disasters are furious that the Russians might have been reading her stuff.  They are furious with the Russians, right?  No.  So then they are furious with Hillary for having no comprehension of the meaning of security, yes?  No.  They are furious at Trump because . . . well . . . just BECAUSE.  Sigh, and so it goes.

The end result?  Obama will still be out on his ass in a mere 38 days.  Hillary still won't be president.  Donald Trump will be sworn in as president.  The Left won't have learned a bloody damn thing from looking like fools -- again.  Thus . . . it . . . goes.

----------


## Cedric

37 days, 17 hours, and 37 minutes.  So much leftist insanity, so few days remaining while they are in charge.  Nice!

The big news is still that the Left inclusively is trying to delegitimize Donald Trump by essentially claiming that he colluded with the Russian government to hack Hillary Clinton's campaign and thus 'steal' the election.  There are so many problems with that scenario from the standpoint of logic alone that only outright lunatics (or the average leftist) buys into it.  (Shrug) and so the very same proportion of citizens who'd had enough of leftist misrule are watching leftists continue to act like mindless hysterics, and are not impressed.  It makes you wonder who the Left is trying to get to, when it's these sorts of antics among other that turned voters off from them to begin with.

Meanwhile Barack Obama is participating in this national political charade by calling for an investigation; essentially what amounts to a partisan political investigation of the incoming president when all is said and done.  Wow!  There really and truly is no bottom to Barack Obama's depth of depravity.  I . . . am . . . impressed.

----------


## Cedric

36 days, 17 hours, and 27 minutes.  Ho-hum, another day another count down entry.  

Yesterday apparently Barack Obama did something right in signing some sort of bipartisan bill produced by the Legislative Branch.  Remember them?  They used to be important before the Pen and Phone imperial presidency of the leftists took over the nation.  

Anyway, it purportedly is a good piece of legislation and Obama signed it into existence.  I have no idea what it is, and frankly I don't really give a damn.  It's novel only in the fact that after years of being a baaaaaaaaaaaaad president, Barack Obama FINALLY did something . . . good.  Now is that not serious damnation via faint praise?

Alas with this president, that's about as good as it gets.  Sigh . . . and so it goes.

----------


## Jim Scott

> 36 days, 17 hours, and 27 minutes.  Ho-hum, another day another count down entry.  
> 
> Yesterday apparently Barack Obama did something right in signing some sort of bipartisan bill produced by the Legislative Branch.  Remember them?  They used to be important before the Pen and Phone imperial presidency of the leftists took over the nation.  
> 
> Anyway, it purportedly is a good piece of legislation and Obama signed it into existence.  I have no idea what it is, and frankly I don't really give a damn.  It's novel only in the fact that after years of being a baaaaaaaaaaaaad president, Barack Obama FINALLY did something . . . good.  Now is that not serious damnation via faint praise?
> 
> Alas with this president, that's about as good as it gets.  Sigh . . . and so it goes.


Obama signed the '21st Century Cures Act'. A 6.3 billion-dollar Bill that is intended to fund treatment for drug addiction, medical technology and cancer research.  

This was very likely the last piece of legislation Obama will sign as president.   :F Applause: 

*Jim*

----------

Cedric (12-15-2016)

----------


## Cedric

> Obama signed the '21st Century Cures Act'. A 6.3 billion-dollar Bill that is intended to fund treatment for drug addiction, medical technology and cancer research.  
> 
> This was very likely the last piece of legislation Obama will sign as president.  
> 
> *Jim*


Yes, and we can be thankful for that.  He does still have a pen and phone, however.  President Trump is going to be very busy wiping out most of the traces of Barack Obama's presidency starting in January.  It will probably take him several years to finish the sanitation process.

----------

Jim Scott (12-15-2016)

----------


## Cedric

35 days, 17 hours, and 22 minutes.  Well we've done it.  By that I mean that we have endured the whittling of time down to a mere 35 days remaining to Barack Obama's nightmare years presidency.  Yay to the People!

In other news, I am still reading where the Left-Allied Mainstream Media is compounding its public relations folly with the nation as a whole by doubling down on it's zeal for presenting fake news (what used to be called propaganda) for the DNC.  Nothing specific; just the whole "The Russians did it!" crudola.  The Russians did freaking what?  The Russian government conspired to reveal the truth about Hillary Clinton and the DNC and the fact that swatches of the Mainstream Media were working with both in order to influence the election process?  Be angry at the Russians BECAUSE the DNC and Hillary and the MSM were collectively corrupt to the core and law breakers to boot?  Doesn't that seem to be a "Look a squirrel!" attempt to you by the MSM and it's ideological boss, the DNC?  Yep.

All of this is besides the point, however, to the extent that nobody knows which group hacked the DNC and Hillary's inner circle people.  But everyone IS ignoring the contents of the documents revealed in favor of TRYING to delegitimize Trump's election.  That is truly what this broadside effort by the MSM is all about.  Make the average citizen BELIEVE that not only were the Russian government involved in hacking activities to influence the U.S.'s presidential election but was directly conspiring with Donald Trump so to do.  That is what this is about, period.

The end results?  Just as eight years of watching Barack Obama urinate on the United States from on high convinced the average citizen that the Left was baaaaaaaaad, watching the MSM continue to do things for the benefit of the DNC is simply encasing the general impression in stone where the average citizen is concerned.  People with functioning brains can SEE what the MSM is doing, and they do not like it.

----------

Dana (12-15-2016)

----------


## Jim Scott

> 35 days, 17 hours, and 22 minutes.  Well we've done it.  By that I mean that we have endured the whittling of time down to a mere 35 days remaining to Barack Obama's nightmare years presidency.  Yay to the People!
> 
> In other news, I am still reading where the Left-Allied Mainstream Media is compounding its public relations folly with the nation as a whole by doubling down on it's zeal for presenting fake news (what used to be called propaganda) for the DNC.  Nothing specific; just the whole "The Russians did it!" crudola.  The Russians did freaking what?  The Russian government conspired to reveal the truth about Hillary Clinton and the DNC and the fact that swatches of the Mainstream Media were working with both in order to influence the election process?  Be angry at the Russians BECAUSE the DNC and Hillary and the MSM were collectively corrupt to the core and law breakers to boot?  Doesn't that seem to be a "Look a squirrel!" attempt to you by the MSM and it's ideological boss, the DNC?  Yep.
> 
> All of this is besides the point, however, to the extent that nobody knows which group hacked the DNC and Hillary's inner circle people.  But everyone IS ignoring the contents of the documents revealed in favor of TRYING to delegitimize Trump's election.  That is truly what this broadside effort by the MSM is all about.  Make the average citizen BELIEVE that not only were the Russian government involved in hacking activities to influence the U.S.'s presidential election but was directly conspiring with Donald Trump so to do.  That is what this is about, period.
> 
> The end results?  Just as eight years of watching Barack Obama urinate on the United States from on high convinced the average citizen that the Left was baaaaaaaaad, watching the MSM continue to do things for the benefit of the DNC is simply encasing the general impression in stone where the average citizen is concerned.  People with functioning brains can SEE what the MSM is doing, and they do not like it.


No one should forget that there is absolutely no evidence whatsoever that one vote was 'stolen' or switched in Trump's favor.  He won the election fair and square against daunting odds.  

The _Wikileaks_ e-mail revelations simply showed the voters who Hillary Clinton and her political party really were but I believe she would have lost without the e-mails being exposed.  Her serial lying, arrogance and corruption were already clear and her cold fish persona was difficult to hide, even with her fake grins and braying laugh.  Hillary's physical condition was also in question, albeit_ sans_ much tangible evidence except small indications caught on camera including her near-collapse in New York on 9/11/16.  

I would contend that Hillary lost to Trump because of Barack Obama's eight years of in-your-face socialism and acting like a petty tyrant.  The weak economy, disastrous foreign policy results, weakened military and national security concerns all factored into Trump's victory.  Although Hillary won the coastal states Democrats always win she lost the majority of the nation, specifically the 'heartland', because she offered struggling working middle class voters more of the same as Obama has been dishing out since January, 2009.  The voters said 'enough!' and give their votes to the blunt and direct Trump, a non-politician and a man who showed he could lead - and never from behind.

The MSM, now the all-but-official propaganda arm of the Democrat party, has lost their credibility and with it, their authority.  The endless negative stories about Trump are tuned out by most Americans.  MSM TV news operations are hemorrhaging money as audiences shrink. Print media is on life support.  The MSM will soon no longer be considered 'mainstream' and with good reason.  Their demise will not long be mourned.  

*Jim*

----------

Cedric (12-16-2016),Dana (12-16-2016)

----------


## Cedric

34 days, 17 hours, and 19 minutes.  From now until shortly before Trump's inauguration, President Barack Obama and his family are on an extended Hawaiian vacation at the taxpayers' expense.  That must be a nice way to live.  

But then pretty much Obama's checkered college days and then professional career has been at somebody's expense.  One could argue that he is the quintessential leftist.  NOTHING by the sweat of his *own* brow; and even at that an existence with just a hint of privileged elitist sneering at the poor schleps either forced by circumstances of birth or by having been raised with ethics, honor, and integrity to earn their daily bread for a living.  Obama would just rather go golfing.  That's sort of the nature of his presidency.

Did the man attend to a chronically ill national economy?  No.  Did he even TRY to do anything about the failures of the obscenity that is ObamaCare?  No.  Did he even consider TRYING to place a break on a national debt cycle that has reached a staggering 20 trillion dollars of debt under his presidency?  No.  Has he done ANYTHING to prevent the entire middle east from potentially going up in flames?  No, not that anyone can tell; nothing effective anyway.

All in all it's a good thing when this president is out of Washington D.C. and playing and partying on the taxpayers' dime.  Out of sight, out of mind, and hopefully . . . out . . . of . . . trouble.

----------

Dana (12-16-2016)

----------


## Cedric

> No one should forget that there is absolutely no evidence whatsoever that one vote was 'stolen' or switched in Trump's favor.  He won the election fair and square against daunting odds.  
> 
> The _Wikileaks_ e-mail revelations simply showed the voters who Hillary Clinton and her political party really were but I believe she would have lost without the e-mails being exposed.  Her serial lying, arrogance and corruption were already clear and her cold fish persona was difficult to hide, even with her fake grins and braying laugh.  Hillary's physical condition was also in question, albeit_ sans_ much tangible evidence except small indications caught on camera including her near-collapse in New York on 9/11/16.  
> 
> I would contend that Hillary lost to Trump because of Barack Obama's eight years of in-your-face socialism and acting like a petty tyrant.  The weak economy, disastrous foreign policy results, weakened military and national security concerns all factored into Trump's victory.  Although Hillary won the coastal states Democrats always win she lost the majority of the nation, specifically the 'heartland', because she offered struggling working middle class voters more of the same as Obama has been dishing out since January, 2009.  The voters said 'enough!' and give their votes to the blunt and direct Trump, a non-politician and a man who showed he could lead - and never from behind.
> 
> The MSM, now the all-but-official propaganda arm of the Democrat party, has lost their credibility and with it, their authority.  The endless negative stories about Trump are tuned out by most Americans.  MSM TV news operations are hemorrhaging money as audiences shrink. Print media is on life support.  The MSM will soon no longer be considered 'mainstream' and with good reason.  Their demise will not long be mourned.  
> 
> *Jim*


Certainly we can hope that the Mainstream Media as it has become is doomed to a general business collapse.  The odds are that they will not change ideological direction until after they do completely fail, since the reporters and journalists and pundits are true leftist believers.  Hopefully it will happen during Trump's presidency.

As for Trump and his victory over Hillary; yes, I also believe that it would have happened even if there had been no Wikileaks or Project Veritas revelations since inclusively the MSM spun and covered for her and for her campaign in those regards.  Aside from Trump campaigning outside the traditional political box and talking directly TO the people -- as both Ronald Reagan and Bill Clinton once did -- Trump won because it was a Change Election.  Hillary would have had to be a much better politician and Barack Obama would have had to genuinely had a very high popularity rating -- not a patently obvious fake one -- in order for Hillary to overcome the nation's inclination for Party change after eight years worth of Obamanomics and after Hillary making it very clear that she intended to simply become Barack Obama Mark II, Mod I.

----------


## Cedric

33 days, 11 hours, and 39 minutes.  Yesterday Barack Obama told the sycophantic Mainstream Media -- which really does worship him -- that the Right needs to stop being so divisive and so forth and so on.  Typical Obama in other words, to point the trembling finger of blame rightward rather than at the radical leftist 'divider not a uniter' staring back at him in his mirror.  Does he really think that the average citizen still has failed to see through him?

Yesterday he stopped just short in fact of declaring about thirty percent or so of Trump supports as belonging to Hillary Clinton's infamous basket of deplorables.  

I will be sooooooooooooo glad when he is out of power in a mere 33 days, and I hope that Trump makes a public ceremony every time he expunges a Pen and Phone executive order of Obama's.

----------


## Cedric

32 days, 17 hours, and 17 minutes.  Yesterday (or perhaps Friday) Michelle Obama was in the news with that perpetually bitter looking snarl on her face and after having yammered to Ophra Winfrey that , "Americans are no longer feeling hopeful since Donald Trump’s election."  Many Right of Center personalities responded to that of course, but one of the better responses issued from Judge Jeanine Pirro,  a FOX News pundit:





> http://www.breitbart.com/video/2016/...itbart+News%29
> 
> “You lived a life few can even imagine at the citadel of power and prestige in the world,” Pirro directed at Obama. “You and your husband, blessed by God, and the American people, with the unique and historic opportunity to not only lead America from that shining place on the hill but impact Americans and give them hope virtually no others can. Now that you’re leaving, hope is gone?”
> 
> Pirro then defined hope as the strong response to Trump’s deal with Carrier that kept over 1,000 jobs in America.
> 
> “Hope is when people, 30 thousand at a time stand in line in the cold with their children hoping to get a glimpse of a man they think can change the course of their lives from the downward spiral that you and mister hope and change have put them on. I’ll tell you what hope and change is. Hope and change is when people show up 20 thousand strong after an election — desperate to see the man who actually brought back jobs to almost a thousand people when your husband said it was impossible.”



Nice, eh?  The heart of this, however, is that Barack Obama could have been a great president if only there had been something to him aside from Saul Alinsky style radical leftist training and his blatant racism, both of which translated as in ingrained hatred of the United States of America and of capitalism and Western culture and traditions.  Had the man been able to rise above that background and that training by a host of equally hate-filled radical mentors over the decades then he could indeed have become great as a president and he could have united this nation rather than divide it along class lines.  He could have helped lift the national economy rather than keep his foot firmly pressing down on its neck while he made tour after world wide tour apologizing for their ever having been a United States of America in the first place.

Obama could have been a great president and now the last dribbles of leftist style Hope and Change are indeed trickling away with the constant ticking of the count down clock and now REAL Hope for GOOD Change is in the hands of President-Elect Donald Trump who's not even been sworn in yet but who's already made inroads on healing the sick national economy.  Trump doesn't just talk.  He tends to deliver.

So while hopeless Michelle and her Clown Prince of a Husband spend the final month of Barack's presidency vacationing in Hawaii on the taxpayer's dime -- how appropriate for leftists! -- Donald Trump is busy generating genuine HOPE for good citizens everywhere.  Nice!

----------


## Cedric

Woohoo!  31 days, 17 hours, and 28 minutes . . . or in other words only one month left until Barack Obama officially slimes his way out of the Oval Office.  Detect that smell?  It is the scent of victory . . .  :Thumbsup20: 

Yesterday Barack Obama gave the DNC network -- oh excuse me! -- by that I meant to say NPR (National Public Radio) an interview during which time he stated that he was going to be spending much of his post presidential years (paraphrased) training up and then introducing to the nation an entire new host of rabidly anti-U.S.A. leftist radicals in the patented style of his spiritual mentor Saul Alinsky.  

Now that will be interesting, won't it?  What will Barack Obama teach these budding young nation-haters?  How to sneer at working class people 101?  How about ONLY Black Lives Matter?  Or perhaps it is going to be How To Topple Egypt and Promote the Muslim Brotherhood for their New Government?  Will he teach them how to rack up the national debt to new and historically staggering amounts?  Will he teach them how to fork-up so much at the beginning of a presidential term that one of them might also have to invent the equivalent of the world's first ever Beer Summit?

Yeah, the Left's holy Political Messiah, Barack Obama, has got a great many things to 'teach' budding young radical leftist nation-haters; but is any of it anything that a former president should be teaching impressionable youth?

----------


## Cedric

30 days, 17 hours, and 26 minutes.  Are you ready for the last month of Barack Obama's presidency?  Got your party favors stacked up.  Were I still a drinking man I'd probably stay sloshed this month.  Of course that probably explains why I'm no longer a drinking man.

So anyway while the middle east and parts of the European Union are experiencing unnecessary hardships brought about by the leftist policies of Barack and Merkel and lesser known nation/culture haters/cultural Marxists the Obama's are spending this final month of Barack's presidency partying down in sun drenched Hawaii.  Now doesn't that sound nice?  But no doubt Barack is still remaining very busy with Pen and Phone.  So much to do.  So little time remaining.  So very much for President-elect Trump to clean up after the Left's glorious slime bucket is done.  Sigh.

Anyway yesterday the Left's last chance of legally subverting the course of this presidential election failed in the form of faithless electors who more or less remained faithful to Trump but abandoned Hillary Clinton in just enough numbers to again plaster egg all over her face, Obama's face, and the collective face of the DNC and of the Left-Allied Mainstream Media.  The end results?  It was a hoot.  Have a great day.

----------


## Cedric

*NOTE:* Special Countdown Reset.  30 days, 6 hours, and 5 minutes.  It turns out that the countdown I've been using was set for midnight on the day when Obama is to BE out of office but this particular clock reads off to the moment when President-Elect Trump actually raises his hand to take the oath of office, hence it is twelve hours later.  Sigh!

Oh well . . . so NOW it is thirty days remaining to Obama's time as president and so forth and so on.

All that aside, I was sorting through news and information items this morning and came across the curious datum that only 29% of the people polled actually believe the Left-Allied mainstream Media and the Obama controlled CIA and FBI when those -- er -- political allies claim without presented evidence that the Russian government interfered in the U.S.A.'s recent presidential election.  According to those results roughly half of Dem Party voters also don't believe all this Fake leftist MSM generated news.  Wow!

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016...ear-dnc-hacks/

I rather think that almost as significant as having the Dem Party itself crash and burn this election cycle is the fact that so, too, is its patented propaganda arm; the Left-Allied Mainstream Media.  When roughly half of the people belonging to the Party that you are openly and blatantly whoring for as news people do not believe you anymore then you are on the trembling edge of failure as a business entity.  We may finally be witnessing the actual end of the traditional broadcast media in this nation along with its various bastard cable television versions.  Wouldn't that be nice?

It's starting to look a lot . . . like . . . Christmas.

----------


## Cedric

29 days, 5 hours, and 27 minutes.  Holy smokes we are down to the twenties!  Hey Obama!  Can you hear the count down clock ticking . . . now?

Yes he hears it, which is why the scum bucket is switching into overdrive to end-run laws and traditions by the deplorable leftist bucket loads.  The other day he used an 'interpretation' of a clause to declare that for perpetuity the United States cannot drill for oil in the far frozen north.  That's a neat trick except that all Trump has got to do is get some crony to take that decision to court and then as president fail to protest its scrutiny by the court.  Ironically that is another end-run 'legal' technique that Obama himself pioneered as president.  

Anyway this perpetual ban on oil drilling will be flushed down the toilet by Trump one way or the other.  About the only things Trump can't do in regards to Obama's gutter level presidential legacy is overturn all the last minute pardons the bastard is issuing to actual convicted criminals.  But that is a self-correcting problem in that the vast majority of them WILL go out and commit precisely the same crimes again and . . . get . . . caught.  I suppose that then they can mount Obama's worthless pardon on the wall of their cell.

Sigh!

----------

birddog (12-22-2016),usfan (12-22-2016)

----------


## Cedric

28 days, 5 hours, and 38 minutes until Trump lifts his hand to take the presidential oath of office and the radical leftist, race-agitating, nation-hating leftist Barack Obama is out on his ear and this nation can return to its status as the greatest nation in not only the world but in the entire history of humanity.  Well, that is assuming that Donald Trump is the real deal who's more interesting in fixing this broken nation -- broken by Obama and his fellow radical nation-hating leftists -- than in either glory-tripping or lining his pockets.  So far I have fairly good vibes about the president-elect, but time will tell.

Fair's fair though, I had nothing but bad vibes where candidate and then president Barack Obama was concerned, and eventually every one of those 'Holy smoke!' worries turned out to be correct, and then some.  It was EASY to predict what sort of president Barack Obama would probably turn out to be; or at least it was easy for ANYONE who actually bothered to vet the man using easily accessible and publicly available background information.  Perhaps that is why almost nobody Left of center bothered.  They had their perfect Black man IMAGE of a leftist presidential contender back in 2008 and image over substance is all that the average leftist could SEE.  Sigh.

Anyway it's all over and done with now aside from the obligatory shouting, and although strive though he will to shove a host of last minute Pen and Phone executive orders down this nation's throat, it's quite clear that Trump is going to be whistling while he's working at methodically wiping most of them out of existence with his own handy, dandy Pen and Phone.  Isn't that nice?

In a couple of years it will probably be difficult to detect the damage that eight years of Barack Obama has done to this nation, but that will be because for the first four years of his first term, President Trump will be doing yeoman's work FIXING what Barack and his fellow nation-hating leftists broke.

So . . . it . . . goes.

----------


## Cedric

27 days, 2 hours, and 55 minutes.  Yesterday Obama and company stabbed Israel in the back and collectively gave President-elect Trump a middle finger by agreeing with a U.N. resolution regarding the disposition of Israeli settlements on the West Bank and about the Gaza Strip.  Now no matter how one personally feels about Israel this IS a betrayal by Obama and the nation's Left and this is the equivalent of giving the incoming Republican President the bird.

Why would Obama do something like this in the name of the United States of America while pretty much on his way out the door?  Because he is a gutter style punk with no operating credo aside from the one that he and his fellow leftists adopted some time ago, the credo of The End Justifies the Means, period.  That aside the man has got absolutely no class and no style outside of a leftist elitist version of 'The Hood' mentality.

So anyway President-Elect Trump pretty much returned the middle finger issued salute by vowing that U.S. policy towards Israel IS going to reverse directions as soon as the scum bucket Barack Obama has finished sliming his way out of office.  Nice!

----------


## Cedric

26 days, 5 hours, and 37 minutes.  Well there has been quite a bit of political fallout over Barack Obama shoving his foot up Israel's arse as the outgoing president and with Trump promising Israel AND the U.N that there are going to be U.S. generated changes as soon as the leftist is out of power and Trump becomes president.  Good!

It's sort of the principle of the thing with me.  What Obama did was wrong in regards to the relationship an outgoing president should strive to establish and maintain with the incoming president.  You strive NOT to commit your replacement to last minute policy decisions that run 180 degrees counter to his known policy ideas.  Or at least you do not do that and then claim that you are having a smooth transition period.  

But in just over twenty-five days from now it will be all over.  Obama will be hiding under a rock somewhere counting his millions upon millions of dollars worth of siphoned off taxpayers' funds and Trump will be starting the process of repairing the nation.  It's starting to look a lot like Christmas, eh?

Merry Christmas everyone!

----------


## Cedric

25 days, 6 hours, and 5 minutes.  Consider the fact that I have been posting this silly countdown clock thingamabob for just over a hundred and twenty days now with no dire consequences.  Could you imagine during the first year of Obama's administration me doing this and getting away with it?  The chances are good that I would have been hunted down and figuratively skint alive, publicly branded as a racist and possibly labeled a potential terrorist.  Kidding?  Recall what those early days were like with insane and power-mad leftest getting away with calling anybody and everybody who criticized Barack Obama a racist.  Lives WERE destroyed and Obama's rabid followers did operate as thought police.  But then again, that's another reason that they and Hillary Clinton were punished in this presidential election.  The Left simply and collectively went too damn far with their Political Correctness over the course of years and Centrists and Moderate independents finally had enough.

Well . . . in truth it was more complex than that and in all likelihood even had I found a posting venue in 2008 and 2009 that would have allowed me to vent against Obama along these lines the Politically Correct thought police of the Left probably would not have been bothered to come after me.  Some fish are simply too tiny to fry.  But there would have been a risk to this back then, however slight; and there simply should NEVER have been any such risk at all.  The Left went too damn far, and they finally paid a price for it.

The Democratic Party has been wrecked and there are zero indications that the entrenched powers that control it have learned any lessons from their across the political spectrum defeats whatsoever, and so it's going to be years before the Dem Party is a formidable political factor again past the level of being a simple annoyance as Nancy Pelosi once again gears up to be a full time obstructionist.  

The Left went all in on Barack Obama and removed the veil of political respectability that they had concealed themselves with from the general public and OPENLY became thought police types; and now it's far too late to pretend otherwise or that they hadn't really meant any of it.  They and their Left Allied Mainstream Media hordes of full time political propagandists have been busted with their fake news and so forth and so on.  Busted, busted, busted.  

Good!  Hey Obama!  Can you hear the ticking of this countdown clock you unmitigated bastard?  You can?  Sweet!

----------


## Cedric

24 days, 3 hours, and 9 minutes.  Look at that timer will you?  It just relentlessly ticks down regardless of what Barack Obama does.  Gotta love it!

The other day with his bought and paid for polling returns 'proving' that he is a wildly popular sitting president Barack Obama proclaimed that had he been allowed to run for a third term then he would have won again.  I don't think so.  Not with Donald Trump boldly kicking Political Correctness between the legs at every opportunity and getting away with it.  In 2008 and 2016 Barack was able to hide behind leftist P.C. with the understanding that all he had to do was intimate that his opponents were racist and then the Left-Allied MSM would do all his heavy political lifting for him.  But while he won in a landslide in 2008 he just barely beat out Romney in 2012 and he needed a last minute Hurricane AND the full support of the MSM to do it at all.  In contrast, however, 2016 was a change election and a condemnation of Barack Obama's policies and himself as a Golfer-in-Chief style president.  I think that Trump would also have stomped his face into the political mud.

Meh, but we shall never know.  Trump won and the mutant political hybrid of Hillary Clinton/Barack Obama lost.  So it goes.  Oh and hey Obama!  Tick, tick, tick . . . tock.

----------


## Cedric

23 days, 5 hours, and 34 minutes.  We now know that despite his protests to the contrary -- or his outright LIES -- Barack Obama's people worked with the U.N. to help draft the recent resolution condemning Israel.  http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016...un-resolution/

As regards U.S. politics and this sitting president, however, it does not matter.  As per standard procedure the Left-Allied Mainstream Media will not cover any actual TRUTH in regards to Obama and his presidency and still for all too many citizens if ABC, CBS, NBC/MSNBC, CNN, The New York Times or The Washington Post do not cover an issue then that issue literally does . . . not . . . exist.  It's like magic.  So once again Barack Obama gets away with doing something that would be the political death knell for any GOP president, period.  But historians won't forget.

Donald Trump would have to be spectacularly bad as a sitting president for Barack Obama to end up being anything other than labelled the worst president of the past one hundred years.  So it goes.

----------

Dana (12-29-2016)

----------


## Cedric

22 days, 5 hours, and 47 minutes.  Yep, in just 22 days President-elect Trump will raise his hand to take the oath of office and at that moment, Barack Obama can go eat mud for all that what he does actually matters any more.  Then of course Trump can start erasing signs that Barack had ever been a president.

There is an irony in that some time ago when Trump and Barack were first crossing metaphorical swords Trump accused Barack of being a very bad president and Barack quipped in return that at least he, Barack, was a president.  Now PRESIDENT Trump will be the one to methodically Pen and Phone out of existence every last one of Barack's anti-U.S.A. Executive Orders, one by one by one until so far as the man's footprint is concerned Barack might just as well never been . . . president.

So far as irony goes, it doesn't get any better than that.

----------


## Cedric

21 days, 5 hours, and 18 minutes.  Even leftist media outlets are admitting that everything from the U.S. siding with the U.N. against Israel to designating federal lands in a certain region as sanctuary lands Barack Obama is deliberately trying to damage the transition phase of the hand over of power and authority from Dem Party president to GOP president-Elect.  The only difference?  The Leftist-Allied media outlets APPROVE of what Barack Obama is doing.  Then the MSM wonder why they are losing audience shares hand over fist.

Anyway, obstructionism aside, the countdown timer relentlessly continues to tick off Barack Obama's political doom as the sitting president.  As soon as he's gone a laughing Donald Trump will enter and then methodically erasing all meaningful traces of Barack Obama's EVIL presidency . . . except perhaps for a few lingering traces of nation-hating leftist stench.

Life is good.

----------

Jim Scott (12-30-2016)

----------


## Cedric

20 days, 3 hours, and 45 minutes.  It occurs to me that we will not see one iota of visible change from the Left after Barack Obama slimes off into the sunset.  Why?  Because they cannot change.  The Left exists because it never stops pushing.  It's geared to push whether in media held positions or in courts of law.  It selects potential weak spots in established thoughts or customs or law and then it pushes and never stops pushing.

Yes the Left got rejected by the nation's center, which in turn are groups of people more or less indifferent towards politics but with a steadfast ideology of moderation.  The Left on the other hand has been full blown radical in its policies and politics for the last eight years.  

The Center -- or moderates -- on the other hand are allergic to radicals whether those people be to the Left or the Right of Center.  So Centrists always default to the least seeming radical presidential contestant and to his or her party.  This time -- to the utter bafflement of leftists -- the Centrists decided that not only was the Right being less radical in the nature of its politics and ideology but that so too was Donald Trump.  

Now even I have a bit of a problem with that last part and so let me explain; Hillary Clinton was the more radical of the pair in that she represented the radical and out of control Left that HAD been urinating all over the nation and its economy and customs and central culture for the last eight years.  Trump on the other hand came as close to promoting the traditional virtues of Country and Mom and Apple Pie as it comes in today's world and therefore he was . . . mainstream to the Center.  

But the radical Left is not going to 'learn any lesson' or change in any meaningful manner and so it is going to remain stuck on radical Left for at least the next four to eight years and that is true regardless of whether Trump turns out to be a political disaster as a president or instead goes down in history as one of the great ones.

Once again we see the Left's refusal to learn or to change in the fact that Barack Obama from his taxpayers' funded mansion in Hawaii is doing via Pen and Phone and presidential powers EVERYTHING he can to obstruct President-elect Trump and make the transition next to impossible.  But Trump thrives on opposition and so quite likely he is having a ball and already has it planned out how he is going to flush the system of most of Barack's toxic rulings while simultaneously attending to more important things . . . such as get the national economy back on its feet.

So the upshot of this is that the Left can't and won't change and so Trump is going to change things . . . for . . . them; starting with the nature of the presidency.

----------


## Trinnity

I say it's only 19 days, Jan 1-19.  :Toothy12:

----------


## Cedric

> I say it's only 19 days, Jan 1-19.


Yes, the celebration of Barack Obama's departure as president is malleable depending on what sign post is most important to the individual.  In a way it starts here and now, today, since it is a new year and by hook or by crook, Barack Obama IS going to be out on his ear very shortly.  Life . . . is . . . good . . .  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Cedric

19 days, one hour, and 5 minutes.  Well, we've done it, we've lasted out the clock to the countdown of the teens.  Or T-minus 19 days until Trump's liftoff as president and Barack Obama's ignominious exist from office. 

By the way, Obama and Kerry having worked with the U.N. to shaft Israel is now being looked upon by a growing number of leftwing news print outfits and second and third tier leftist journalists as the dumbest thing that Barack has ever done as president so far as how it is going to change foreign policy and how it is going to directly affect the Dem Party itself.  Can you say, "Alienate the HELL out of the average well-heeled U.S.A. Jewish Dem Party doner?"  The movers and shakers of the Dem Party sure as hell can, and they are . . . unhappy.  This decision by Obama and Kerry is going to hit the Dem Party leadership where it actually matters to them most . . . in the pocket book.  Ooops!

In other news there are actually some leftist media sources finally admitting the obvious truth that Barack Obama's presidency has been ongoing Kryptonite poisoning for for the Party itself, that it's directly due to Barack and how he's operated as president that the Party's political fortunes have nose dived into the dumpster from it's high of 2008 through the end of 2009.  The Party's political fortunes would have been far better in fact had toxic Barack lost the 2012 re-election bid.

They have awakened to reality too damned late.  So . . . it . . . goes.

----------

2cent (01-04-2017)

----------


## Cedric

18 days, five hours, and 58 minutes.  When that last minute ticks off supposedly Trump will be raising his hand to take the oath of office.  

You pays your money and you take your choice.  Some countdown clocks tick down to midnight of the previous day and so for them it's now only seventeen days until Obama is out of office.  Some keep him on board until midnight of the day on which Trump becomes president.  Now that seems confusing since according to those timers we would have two sitting presidents at the same time.  So anyway this timer counts down to when Trump is scheduled to take the oath of office while Obama and his revolting family has to sit there and watch and pretend to be happy for the fellow and for this nation.  I like that.  Call me vindictive.

Speaking of vindictive we can anticipate that with his power of pen and phone, Barack Obama will continue to slam the Trump administration with a host of nuisance orders designed to hamper his transition and piss off the future president.  But on the other hand considering Trump's personality he is probably laughing at Obama and the man's increasingly desperate leftist antics off camera.  Trump after all relishes a challenge.

I have absolutely no idea if Trump is going to be an effective president of the United States of America but I do know that he is having fun doing what he is doing.  In that he reminds me of Ronald Reagan.  Hopefully he will end up reminding me of Reagan in many more ways before all is said and done.  But it is wait and see time.

Believe it or not, even though I despised Barack Obama after having done the Mainstream Media's job of vetting him -- using available sources -- I did wait and see if he would be as bad as I thought he would be; and it turned out that he was even worse than I had expected.  But I always wait and see.  So far Trump has not disappointed me and Obama never managed to please me.

Meh.  So it goes.

----------


## Ginger

He's not just bad, but utterly evil.

----------


## Cedric

> He's not just bad, but utterly evil.


I agree.  During his first term I thought that he was merely the most incompetent president of the last one hundred years but after Benghazi and then shortly after his second term started when it became clear to thinking people that he HAD used the IRS to destroy the structure of the Tea Party Movement I realized that he was damaging this nation on purpose, as part of a radical leftist nation-hating PLAN.

----------

birddog (01-03-2017),MrogersNhood (01-18-2017)

----------


## Cedric

17 days, 5 hours, and 47 minutes.  Exciting isn't it?  We can SEE the remaining days, hours, and minutes of Barack Obama's era of misrule rapidly coming to an end.  Nice!

Today there's very little news about Barack, but then after all the man is on a Hawaiian vacation -- again -- and for an entire month and so he can't be expected to spend all of his precious leisure time at taxpayers' expense dropping shorts and pooping all over this nation.  The man needs SOME time to simply relax and contemplate how he's going to go about training a new generation of up and coming nation hating radical/thug/punks to EFFECTIVELY hate this nation as well.  The man does have his priorities.

Anyway the ol' countdown clock is just ticking away and whether you judge the end of his presidency at midnight before the day on which Trump takes the oath of office or at the minute when Trump is actually scheduled to raise his hand and recite that solemn oath of service to the nation and to the Constitution, still Barack Obama is going to be sliming his way permanently out of the Oval Office in the very near future.  Happy New Year!

----------

birddog (01-03-2017)

----------


## Cedric

16 days, 5 hours, and 18 minutes.  There's simply not much time remaining for Barack Obama to do really serious harm to this nation, although I fully expect for him to take a few more cracks at it before leaving.  

Truth to tell I now sort of understand how his worshipers -- and most Obama supporters actually DO worship the fellow regardless of their protests to the contrary -- felt when time got this close to President-elect Barack gearing up to replace sitting President G.W. Bush.  There was a great deal of excitement and over-the-top expectations as well as a bit of schadenfreude over the political misfortunes of the opposition.  Only on my part it's mostly relief -- time is running out for Obama to last minute knee-cap this nation -- and lots and LOTS of schadenfreude -- in that the SOUND that shrieking leftist snowflakes make as they melt is music to my ears -- and . . . not a lot of expectations.

Oh I definitely expect Trump to be a better president than Obama; but then Obama didn't just drop the expectations bar he buried it six feet deep and then danced on its grave as president, that Trump could pretty much spend the next four years sleeping every day until well past noon and still be a better president than Obama was.  But what I don't EXPECT from Trump is that he will become another Ronald Reagan.  At most I expect middle-of-the-road competence from the man.  But even that will be sooooooooooooooooooooo much more than the nation got from Barack Obama that having a merely competent president at the helm of this nation would be a massive . . . relief.

Hey Barack!  What time is it?  Tick . . . tick . . . tock time dude.  Fear the clock Barack baby.  Fear . . . the . . . clock.

----------


## 2cent

> Yes, the celebration of Barack Obama's departure as president is malleable depending on what sign post is most important to the individual.  In a way it starts here and now, today, since it is a new year and by hook or by crook, Barack Obama IS going to be out on his ear very shortly.  Life . . . is . . . good . . .


"We've got Miller LITE
Life. Is. GOOD!"
 :Cheers:

----------

Cedric (01-04-2017)

----------


## Ginger

Counting down the days...........................

----------

Cedric (01-04-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> 19 days, one hour, and 5 minutes.  Well, we've done it, we've lasted out the clock to the countdown of the teens.  Or T-minus 19 days until Trump's liftoff as president and Barack Obama's ignominious exist from office. 
> 
> By the way, Obama and Kerry having worked with the U.N. to shaft Israel is now being looked upon by a growing number of leftwing news print outfits and second and third tier leftist journalists as the dumbest thing that Barack has ever done as president so far as how it is going to change foreign policy and how it is going to directly affect the Dem Party itself.  Can you say, "Alienate the HELL out of the average well-heeled U.S.A. Jewish Dem Party doner?"  The movers and shakers of the Dem Party sure as hell can, and they are . . . unhappy.  This decision by Obama and Kerry is going to hit the Dem Party leadership where it actually matters to them most . . . in the pocket book.  Ooops!
> 
> In other news there are actually some leftist media sources finally admitting the obvious truth that Barack Obama's presidency has been ongoing Kryptonite poisoning for for the Party itself, that it's directly due to Barack and how he's operated as president that the Party's political fortunes have nose dived into the dumpster from it's high of 2008 through the end of 2009.  The Party's political fortunes would have been far better in fact had toxic Barack lost the 2012 re-election bid.
> 
> They have awakened to reality too damned late.  So . . . it . . . goes.


Kudos for this post, as it so very well articulates just how badly, (or, how well?), 0zero and gang completely blew it.

Not that I'm in the least pleased w/this horrendous shaft to Israel, I would've preferred he pulled it closer to an election where it would've hurt the Dems all the more.

*Then again, would it have?  The sorry manner in which 0zero has treated PM Netanyahu throughout his entire presidency hasn't seemed to have much of an effect on USA Jewish donors contributing to the DNC.
Or, am I mistaken in that?

----------


## Cedric

> Kudos for this post, as it so very well articulates just how badly, (or, how well?), 0zero and gang completely blew it.
> 
> Not that I'm in the least pleased w/this horrendous shaft to Israel, I would've preferred he pulled it closer to an election where it would've hurt the Dems all the more.
> 
> *Then again, would it have?  The sorry manner in which 0zero has treated PM Netanyahu throughout his entire presidency hasn't seemed to have much of an effect on USA Jewish donors contributing to the DNC.
> Or, am I mistaken in that?


You are correct.  It's because Barack pulled an Obiwan Kenobi on them by saying, "What you see me doing is not what I am doing."  Or in other words, "These are not the droids you are looking for."  Jewish Dem Party voters WANTED to BELIEVE Barack and so they did . . . but not even Barack can Obiwan this one away; because it's too big and too blatant.

----------

2cent (01-05-2017)

----------


## AlphaOmega

Tic toc.......getn close now guys.  Do we have a ball drop or something?

----------


## Cedric

Countdown = T-minus 15 days and counting . . . tick . . . tick . . . tock.  Yes that is correct, according to the countdown timer I'm using, which zeros-out the moment that Donald Trump raises his hand to take the oath of office, Barack Obama has got only 15 days, 5 hours, and 23 minutes left to kick this nation around in his official capacity as the Left's radical nation-hating, racist, and race-agitating president.  

In other news a man was tortured live on face book by a group of hate-filled and racist Obama supporters for the high crime of being both White and a Trump supporter.  It was unclear what these loyal Dem Party voters considered to be the greater CRIME.  But they are all in custody now and since Trump is about to take over as president and that means that a Trump style justice department will as well it follows that these thugs will end up spending a huge amount of time behind bars and, who knows but that they just might find themselves bound and tortured by prisoners offended by their antics?  Karma is funny that way.  Anyhow this nation has Obama to thank for things arriving at this point.  Before the Thug-in-Chief became president racial strife was rapidly dying out in this nation.  Now we are on the trembling edge of a race war, and it's ALL Obama's fault.

But then again in a mere fifteen days things are going to change inside this nation, and change . . . for . . . the . . . better.

----------


## Cedric

> Tic toc.......getn close now guys.  Do we have a ball drop or something?


Well I have finally narrowed down my choice of farewell tunes to play as Barack and family choppers off into the sunset.  When G.W. Bush departed the Left thought that it was a giggle to play 'Na na na na na na na na / Hey hey hey goodbye", and I rather think that an appropriate song to play for Obama's departure is:

Hit the road Jack and don't cha come back
No more no more no more no more
Hit the road Jack and don't cha come back
No more . . . .

----------


## AlphaOmega

> Well I have finally narrowed down my choice of farewell tunes to play as Barack and family choppers off into the sunset.  When G.W. Bush departed the Left thought that it was a giggle to play 'Na na na na na na na na / Hey hey hey goodbye", and I rather think that an appropriate song to play for Obama's departure is:
> 
> Hit the road Jack and don't cha come back
> No more no more no more no more
> Hit the road Jack and don't cha come back
> No more . . . .


Hahahha textbook perfect as usual!

----------

Cedric (01-05-2017)

----------


## Jeffrey

> Kudos for this post, as it so very well articulates just how badly, (or, how well?), 0zero and gang completely blew it.
> 
> Not that I'm in the least pleased w/this horrendous shaft to Israel, I would've preferred he pulled it closer to an election where it would've hurt the Dems all the more.
> 
> *Then again, would it have?  The sorry manner in which 0zero has treated PM Netanyahu throughout his entire presidency hasn't seemed to have much of an effect on USA Jewish donors contributing to the DNC.
> Or, am I mistaken in that?


Why do see it as a shaft to Israel?

----------


## Cedric

14 days, five hours, and 42 minutes.  With the release of the Facebook Torture Video by five representative types of the Black Lives Matter leftist race-hatred movement, the mask is at last being removed from the Obama Administration's and the collective Left's public face.  

Oh to be sure the suborned Mainstream Media will never admit what the Black Lives Matters movement -- funded by George Soros and endorsed by Barack Obama -- is as a racist hate group aimed at the throats of Whites but again the average citizen is putting two and two together and coming to the conclusion that this is the Left BEING . . . anti-U.S.A. . . . Left.  

The point being that as the bulk of the Mainstream Media rallies around leftist idealism and claims that this is just an isolated group of misunderstood Black children -- all of whom are legal adult thugs by the way -- who are lashing out after generations of discrimination directed against them by Whites -- after fifty plus years of Civil Rights legislation enforcement across the board and by Affirmative Action reverse discrimination policies mind you -- and that these INDIVIDUAL youths cannot reasonably be connected to the PEACEFUL and LAW ABIDING Black Lives Matters Movement.

Or in other words the leftist media IS pissing on our legs again and ordering us via the iron dictates of Political Correctness to consider it champagne.  

Yes these thugs are Black Lives Matter members in full so far as both their personal philosophies and ideology go whether not any one of them actually carries a membership card and has ever been to a rally.  They have listened to the hatred promoted as policy by not only the leaders of that movement but by THEIR race-baiting president, Barack Obama, and they are representative of that movement as TRUE BELIEVERS.  My point being that this IS the Left inside the United States of America.

The huge irony, however, is that the White victim is a special needs case and as such he would normally be a poster child for leftist angst were such a thing to have happened to him as the victim of some rightwinger's ire.  On the Right -- by the way -- the equivalent can also be very bad, but the difference is that Right of Center people in general WOULD universally condemn the perpetrators and demand stiff jail sentences.  When it is leftists, however, doing such a thing to another leftist charity case then Black Skin Tone Matters to the exclusion of all else.  If angry Blacks do it then it CAN'T be wrong.  Not really wrong.  The double standard on the Left is truly breathtaking and it is indicative of the entire Left in this nation; and is not just an isolated case.  Remember when the Left actually changed the race of George Zimmerman -- who has a native Peruvian Mother and I believe a Black grandfather -- to White so that they COULD hate him according to Political Correctness guidelines; when in reality they simply compared skin tones and decided that the darker tone of Black Trayvon Martin in comparison to Brown Hispanic George Zimmerman meant that Zimmerman automatically HAD to be in the wrong; and Barack Obama bought into that reasoning just as he bought into the false meme later on of "Hands up don't shoot" of Ferguson township and Michael Brown 'gentle giant' fame.  

So anyway this event has ripped aside the Mainstream Media supplied and maintained mask of civilization that the average HATE-FILLED leftist lives behind for all of the rest of the nation to see and it culminated in Barack Obama condemning racism in general -- while fairly blatantly also implying that it's ONLY White racism that really matters -- while NOT addressing where those five thugs got all that leftist generated hate and racism 'fuel' tossed on the perpetual fire of their unending hatred against Whites.  So now people are seeing and finally beginning to THINK despite the best efforts of the Left-Suborned Mainstream Media to keep that from happening.  It's about damn time!

----------


## Cedric

13 days, 2 hours, and 36 minutes. It's going to be weird to think of Donald Trump as president for the next four to eight years since I've heretofore always though of him as a bit of a clown.  Yes I KNOW that he's also had insightful things to say as well in the past and at least he has got loads of experience leading and managing.  But Lord knows that he's no polished politician before the cameras.  So that at least will be a refreshing change.

Barack Obama, on the other hand, for all that he was a first term U.S. senator with zero meaningful national level experience and no leadership or management history was very good at being polished before the cameras.  He looked good in a suit.  He knew how to smile just right for the camera lens.  He had this deep and melodious voice, and in the early days he stole dialogue and thoughts from only the best and most accomplished and polished of deceased statesmen.  He was excellent at selling image and in presenting himself as the perfect IMAGE of a president; that is, if nobody was crude or rude or suspicious enough to have a peek under the hood at his radical leftist, race-agitating, nation hating background.  That's was enough to make any genuine patriot puke; which is why NO leftist ever did it.  None of them dared do any real vetting of the fellow whom they would attempt to make king.

Trump on the other hand was so thoroughly vetted by ALL of the Mainstream Media that there was no possibility of not knowing about Trump.  Sure you had to wade through both the Left presented truth AND copious amounts of lies presented about Trump to figure out what to believe, but there was never any question that you couldn't find something 'interesting' about the fellow.  

That's interesting in and of itself though, isn't it?  To go from the least (deliberately so) vetted presidential candidate and sitting president in the modern history of the electronics age to the most thoroughly examined and (deliberately so) vetted presidential candidate and (soon to be) sitting president and to do so back to back.  Awesome!

Awesome, yes, and also damning so far as the traditional big three broadcast networks are concerned and the rest of the Mainstream Media as well.  Where Barack Obama was concerned there was a token amount of concern generated over Obama's relationship with Reverend Wright and then that was quickly shrugged off once and for all.  After that incident ABC, CBS, and NBC/MSNBC simply got down to the serious business of overtly worshiping Barack Obama and, of course, rubber stamp issuing him a permanent free press pass over . . . everything . . . period.  Barack Obama enjoyed the longest Mainstream Media honeymoon in the history of this nation -- for eight straight years in fact.

Trump?  If they could do so those same media outlets would set his hair on fire.  No honeymoon period for Trump.  Good!  I mean let's not even toy this time around with the revolting fiction that the Mainstream Media does anything other than functions as the now permanent propaganda arm of the DNC.  If nothing else I am thoroughly enjoying watching Trump as president-elect continue to rain on the MSM's parade.

All that aside, "Hey Obama what time is it?"  It's tick . . . tick . . . tock . . . time!

----------


## Cedric

12 days, 3 hours, and 7 minutes until Donald Trump is scheduled to raise his hand to take the oath of office and Barack Obama will officially no longer be president of this great -- again -- nation of ours.  Man will I heave a huge sigh of relief on that day!

Hear the latest about the Left's whacko president?  He's now blaming Bernie Sanders and his supporters for the imminent death of Obamacare.  Sigh!

Hey Obama, read our lips you freaking damn moron!  What crippled and then destroyed Obama care is as follows: "You have to pass it in order to know what's in it."  Followed by, "You WILL save on average $2,500.00 dollars.  If you like your current health care plan and M.D. then you can keep them, period."

There you go Obama, leftist arrogance and lies combined -- oh and along with leftist rank incompetence and over the top stupidity -- to gradually and humorously kill Obamacare.  All the GOP will do is shove the final stake into its undead heart.  Sort of like with your pathetic and warped and diseased presidency, really.

Sweet!

----------

usfan (01-08-2017)

----------


## Cedric

Eleven days, five hours, and 21 minutes.  This morning I read a couple of articles wherein leftists -- whom acknowledge why outgoing presidents traditionally do not trash incoming presidents in their farewell addresses to the nation -- urge Barack Obama to thoroughly trash Trump.  Classy, eh?  Also indicative of a big reason why leftists lost big time in this presidential election.  They are nothing but hysteria wrapped up in self-importance stuffed inside a box of arrogance.  

Spit on two hundred years worth of tradition because . . . leftists?  That's what it amounts to because absolutely nothing that Barack Obama could possibly say is going to alter the fact that ten days later Donald Trump will BE the new president.  All it would do would be to create additional hard feelings on the right toward leftists at a time when the Right pretty much is going to be in full legal control of this nation.  So add STUPID to the listing of leftist character traits.  

Of course it's the gated community elitist leftists urging Obama to unzip on Trump during tomorrow night's farewell speech, and they are not only cut off from average citizens due to their income levels and lifestyle but they are convinced that living as they do that the world that they collectively have been mucking up for the last eight years, cannot reach past their armed guards -- whom they have contempt for -- to touch them.  So far, of course, they have been correct about that, but still . . . it's stupid.

Will Barack go off the tradition rails to poke at Trump with a sharpened stick?  Who the hell knows about the leftist idiot Peter Principled into functioning as a Political Messiah?  Over the course of the last eight years Barack has repeatedly proved that his only known talent is to get elected and re-elected and that otherwise he is tone-deaf when it comes to politics.  He always misjudges things and say the wrong damn things at the wrong damn time.  So absolutely anything is possible with this outgoing leftist loon.  Time will tell.

Oh, and speaking of time . . . tick . . . tick . . . tock . . . Barack.

----------


## Cedric

10 days, 5 hours, and 25 minutes.  Well I guess we've done it.  We are now down to the last ten days of Barack Obama's misrule of the United States of America; and it has been a mis-RULE.  Ever since the Left's Mouth that Roared decided to urinate all over the Constitution in favor of turning the tool of Executive Orders into his own pocket version of a Legislative Branch he has functioned as a king . . . and nation-hating leftists (the same thing as Cultural Marxists) cheered.

Yes we know all this stuff, but with Barack Obama we dodged a grazing bullet in the form of Hillary Clinton because not only was she tremendously corrupt but because she would have finished ramming into place the nation-hating policies that Barack Obama supported.  She would have served as the nail in this nation's coffin.  We have a second chance, an utterly unexpected second chance with Donald Trump to begin the process of returning this nation to greatness a nation of decency and one with actual meaningful standards rather than a leftist hell hole that was fast sliding toward the failed Venezuela mode of outright socialism/Marxism. 

So with Trump there is a chance that we will not face that as our inevitable future.  In only ten more days we will be 're-set' as a nation, and somehow I doubt that any nation-hating leftists will be cheering; but I will be cheering as Barack Obama and his equally despicable wife chopper off into the late afternoon sun.  Gone but never EVER . . . forgotten.

----------


## Cedric

NINE!  I am going to end this countdown series by switching from days, hours, and minutes to just days alone.  I think that 'NINE!' says it like it is.  Speaking of 'saying it', yesterday outgoing president Barack Obama gave a fifty-five minutes long farewell to the nation address and nobody gave a damn.  

Woah Cedric!  How can that be?  Surely every leftist capable of sliming his, her, or trangendered 'its' way out of the ideological sludge pond slithered over to the nearest viewing device to focus limpet like on the last official utterings of their dear Political Messiah!  Well sure, probably, but they are -- what? -- only about thirty percent or so of the entire population?  Real people didn't watch.  What makes me think so?  Because today the various media outlets that freaking damn WORSHIPED the man for the last eight years barely bothered to acknowledge that he just uttered his last hurrah.  

The is practically no post-speech news coverage outside of the usual leftist hysterical outlets such as The Huffington Post and The Daily KOS.  I have been using a news aggregate service for the last few months which gives me a cross section of Right, Middle, and Left media outlet thoughts and reporting on various issues and not even the staunch leftist outlets bothered to 'discus' Barack's last narcissism laced speech to . . . himself.  I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I . . . that us unless the Left's Great Communicator's teleprompter went out, in which case the speech would have instantly become Uh-Uh-Uh-Uh-Uh-Uh.

So what in the world did this leftist, race-agitating, nation-hating freak talk about for fifty-five minutes -- when typical outgoing presidential farewell speeches are around fifteen minutes or less?  I don't know, and who gives a damn?  Farewell to stinking rubbish, I say.  

In just nine more days it will be "So long Barack Obama, and DO let the door whack you on your skinny behind on your way out," time.  I . . . can . . . hardly . . . wait.

----------


## MrogersNhood

9 days! The Donald certainly has his work cut out for him.

Obama made one awful speech last night. I took in a whopping four minutes of it before it became unbearable.

----------


## Northern Rivers

He needs the people he chose for his Cabinet. He NEVER delegates, unwisely. But...Democrats will rather see the Nation sandbagged by them than give in to reality.

----------


## Cedric

Eight!  Only eight days remaining to the end of Barack Obama's rank obscenity of a presidency.  Sheesh but it's been a loooooooooooooooooooong eight years!

Yesterday the GOP and the U.S. Intelligence agencies and the Mainstream Media and -- yes -- Barack Obama again tried (and again failed) to destroy President-elect Donald Trump by promoting an obviously fake foreign intelligence dossier on Trump as factual.  It was a dossier put into the hands of RINO John McCain which he then handed over to either the FBI or the CIA a year ago and then those agencies failed to backtrack and discover the genuine origin of the FAKE dossier.  They just sat on it while the GOP's leadership -- thanks to McCain -- and the Mainstream Media assumed that it was real.  Meanwhile here's Trump wondering why in the hell BOTH the GOP and the Left-Allied Mainstream Media are so utterly determined to destroy him.  Then there sits Barack Obama all this time . . . laughing.

Why DIDN'T any U.S. intelligence agency do the obvious and back track the claimed source origins of the 'document' and ask the identified author/authors if in fact they had anything to do with it and if any of it was real?  Because Barack Obama KNOWS the power of NOT vetting something.  If you investigate and discover that an accusation is a load of rubbish then you cannot use it as a weapon for very long, but if you block its investigation using your power of the presidency then everyone reading the information will ASSUME that it has been investigated and must be real because after all there has been no announcement one way or the other in regards to its veracity.

So yesterday's attempt to destroy Trump was partly a plan of Barack Obama's which failed once the hacker site 4-chan gleefully admitted (with proofs) that they had invented the fake dossier last year and arranged for it to fall into semi-credible hands which in turn would put it into the IDIOT RINO hands of John McCain.  The rest is history.  Well history which includes the fact that Trump racked CNN (The Counterfeit News Network) face down over co-endorsing the obviously fake dossier with BuzzFeed.  That's going to leave a lasting media mark.

As for Obama, well nothing can be traced back to him because none of the now heavily sweating heads of the intelligence agencies involved are going to admit that the leftist president ordered them through plausible deniability intermediaries to do absolutely nothing to establish the actual facts over the course of a year in which the 'dossier' was circulating in high Republican and Dem Party and Mainstream Media circles and being treated as factual.  But Obama is guilty . . . as . . . hell.

----------

MrogersNhood (01-12-2017)

----------


## Cedric

> 9 days! The Donald certainly has his work cut out for him.
> 
> Obama made one awful speech last night. I took in a whopping four minutes of it before it became unbearable.


Yes, it's incredible that for eight straight years the massed bulk of the Leftist-Allied Mainstream Media religiously covered his every burp and fart in loving detail and then here he is having given the lengthiest presidential farewell speech in U.S. history and then the next day . . . nothing.  That same adoring -- nay, worshiping -- Mainstream Media just cannot be bothered to natter on about what THEIR Political Messiah had said.  Sweet!

----------


## Cedric

> He needs the people he chose for his Cabinet. He NEVER delegates, unwisely. But...Democrats will rather see the Nation sandbagged by them than give in to reality.


The radical and nation-hating leftists in total control of both the Dem Party and the vast bulk of the Mainstream Media WOULD rather see this nation finish draining down the toilet rather than have Donald Trump and his administration choices pull it out, clean it up, and make it great again because if Trump and his selections do manage to do that then the Left can no longer maintain that THEY didn't keep it down and screw it up for the last eight years.

----------


## MrogersNhood

8 days now!

----------


## Cedric

SEVEN!  Yes just seven days left to Obama's reign of misrule and until Donald Trump raises his hand to take the presidential oath of office TO THIS NATION.

I emphasize that last part because I don't believe that Barack Obama ever meant his presidential oath; that he was ever loyal to anything outside of a radical, race-agitating, and nation-hating leftist ideology.  Meh, but professional historians will eventually come to a final conclusion about that, and probably do so long after I am gone.  

What interests me now about the current Dem Party leadership and their Leftist Loyal Mainstream Media is what are they going to do without Barack Obama's protective umbrella of untouchability?  By that I mean that not only did the colluding DNC and MSM make candidate and then president Barack untouchable by way of fanatically spinning and covering for him for nine straight years (because it began well before he became president) to make him politically bullet proof, but that this in turn made them essentially impervious to the slings and arrows of outrageous TRUTHS in regards to their very own scum bucket activities.  The thing is, you see, that you can't very well criticize the conduct and activities of the organizations in charge of conducting worship services for YOUR Political Messiah and simultaneously criticize them for their lack of ethics or honor or integrity.  So they helped make Barack Obama politically bullet proof and simply by doing so they made themselves pretty much invulnerable as well.  But now their sacred and holy Political Messiah is about to (finally) slime his way out of the Oval Office and so both the DNC and THEIR corrupt to the bone Mainstream Media are now fair game and can be politically and financially . . . hurt.

I speak of the combined and unrestrained effort by both the DNC and their press corps to de-legitimize Trump's presidency before even he takes the oath of office.  They not only have already thrown everything possible at him but also uprooted entire kitchen sinks and reeking sewer piping to toss at him as well in a desperate hope that SOMETHING would . . . stick.  

But I posit that the DNC and their media went too far.  I mean they actually seriously promoted the possibility that Donald Trump colluded with the Russians to control the presidential election and that he (a notorious germophobe) conducted golden shower scenarios with Russian hookers.  

What is left *to the Left* that anyone with even a toehold on sanity could possibly be willing to consider theoretically viable from this point onward by way of over-the-top accusations about Trump?  They went too far and only succeeded in trashing their own reputations.

It reminds one of the way in which despite enjoying the benefit of the MSM spinning and covering for him for the last nine years Barack Obama systematically managed to trash his own reputation.  Not even bitter dead-ender style leftists (or the ones CAPABLE of self-honesty) REALLY believe in their heart of hearts anymore that he was even a competent president.  Nice!

----------

2cent (01-13-2017)

----------


## Cedric

> 8 days now!


Yep.  Good times . . . good . . . times . . .  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## MrogersNhood

One week! Skynyrrrrrr!  :Terribletowel:

----------


## Trinnity

One week left.  :Hero: 



My eagle approves.


*but he's keeping an eye on her just in case* 


Still doesn't know why she lost, claims it's bubba's fault.

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (01-15-2017)

----------


## birddog

Six days, fourteen hours, and forty-five minutes. :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Cedric

SIX!  Yep, just six days remaining before we once again have got a real president inside the Oval Office.  That will be nice.  It's a job that I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy, but someone has got to do it and right here and now, with the state of the union that nation-hating leftist Barack Obama has cultivated a several times over self-made businessman billionaire/patriot just might be what the doctor ordered for a cure.

Meanwhile, Barack Obama?  Who knows?  Who cares aside from his irreducible hard core and relatively tiny group of bitter dead-ender style supporters -- otherwise known as the nation's Mainstream Media?  Times, they are changing.  Good!

----------


## birddog

Five days and twelve hours!

----------


## Cedric

FIVE!  This is crazy from the standpoint of anticipation.  Only five days remaining to Barack Obama's despised and wretched presidency?  That's incredible!  But then again the nation wide (and in some ways world-wide) misery eventually HAD to come to an end.

Something else coming to an end is the Mainstream Media as us older people have known it.  I just read an article that posits that the MSM has shrunk in viewer and readership to the point of no possible return.  You can find the article here:  http://www.americanthinker.com/artic..._finished.html

The theory as I understand it is that already the steady audience for something like either NBC News or The New York Times has -- due to their incredible and obvious ideological bias for the Left -- have shrunk to the point that now the only things sustaining them *are* hardcore leftist audiences; that even though they KNOW that they have screwed up it's now too late to change to an actually politically neutral perspective on 'reporting' since they are now wholly dependent on that rabidly leftist audience of media consumers for their economic survival.  

So not only is Barack Obama soon to be oozing his way for the final time from the nation's White House but in a symbolic way his leaving will be an effective nail in the coffin lid of the Mainstream Media.  Sweet!

----------

birddog (01-15-2017),MrogersNhood (01-15-2017)

----------


## Cedric

FOUR!  Oh indeedy-do!  Only four more days before Trump is officially in office and can begin the fumigation process while Barack Obama and his trash pile family can go the hell somewhere else.  Do I sound . . . angry?

Perhaps disgusted is more to the point.  I am so sick and tired of the low-class hypocrisy of the Left and of their Left-Allied Mainstream Media in regards to this transition process that I could puke in Barack Obama's commemorative Commander-in-Chief coffee mug.  The way that they collectively are treating incoming President-Elect Trump is equivalent to the worst of banana republic style spin control.  

Look at how low the Left has sunk, and it is only going to be getting worse.  The good news about that, however, is that these ANIMALS are doing this stuff -- crapping all over this nation -- in full public view of ALL of the nation's voters, vast numbers of whom have already gotten enough of them to the point that they turned to Donald Trump as the answer.  

This sort of stuff from the Left IS NOT winning them over; but it is as if the Left in their RAGE over Hillary Clinton's loss and the dismantling of Barack Obama's revolting radical leftist, race-agitating, nation-hating legacy are wearing blinders and so they just can't see what sort of prime jackals and jackasses they are collectively appearing to be to the rest of the nation. 

Did the Right riot in the streets and turn violent and destroy property when against all sanity the radical Left and STUPID independents put Barack Obama -- a man with ZERO meaningful national level experience and no leadership or management history -- into the White House?  No, it did not.  Did the Right organize massive protests to occur on the day of Barack Obama's inauguration?  No it did not.  Did Fox News solemnly talk about Barack Obama being a thief or a rapist or working for a foreign power?  No it did not.  Is the Left and their allied Mainstream Media collectively doing the equivalent of all those things where Trump is concerned?  Yes . . . they . . . are; and the nation is noting the rank hypocrisy of the Left's words and actions.

Still, only four more days.  Hey Barack Obama!  Do you know what time it is?  Tick . . . tick . . . tock.

----------


## QuaseMarco

That last hour will be the longest, like at work.

----------


## 2cent

> FIVE!  This is crazy from the standpoint of anticipation.  Only five days remaining to Barack Obama's despised and wretched presidency?  That's incredible!  But then again the nation wide (and in some ways world-wide) misery eventually HAD to come to an end.
> 
> Something else coming to an end is the Mainstream Media as us older people have known it.  I just read an article that posits that the MSM has shrunk in viewer and readership to the point of no possible return.  You can find the article here:  http://www.americanthinker.com/artic..._finished.html
> 
> The theory as I understand it is that already the steady audience for something like either NBC News or The New York Times has -- due to their incredible and obvious ideological bias for the Left -- have shrunk to the point that now the only things sustaining them *are* hardcore leftist audiences; that even though they KNOW that they have screwed up it's now too late to change to an actually politically neutral perspective on 'reporting' since they are now wholly dependent on that rabidly leftist audience of media consumers for their economic survival.  
> 
> So not only is Barack Obama soon to be oozing his way for the final time from the nation's White House but in a symbolic way his leaving will be an effective nail in the coffin lid of the Mainstream Media.  Sweet!


MSM tried selling the meme that their sales were down all because of the internet.  I guess they finally had to accept that that horse had no color, so decided to out with bang by going full-boar, no holds barred.

Apparently, shooting themselves in the right foot wasn't good enough, so they had to shoot the Left foot off, too.

I'm getting a chuckle out of a few of them; yes, including Bob Woodward, trying to save their long-blown reputations.

----------


## Cedric

> MSM tried selling the meme that their sales were down all because of the internet.  I guess they finally had to accept that that horse had no color, so decided to out with bang by going full-boar, no holds barred.
> 
> Apparently, shooting themselves in the right foot wasn't good enough, so they had to shoot the Left foot off, too.
> 
> I'm getting a chuckle out of a few of them; yes, including Bob Woodward, trying to save their long-blown reputations.


Ol' Bob is a survivor and I wouldn't be surprised if he is angling to become Trump's first year of term presidential biographer as he did for G.W. Bush.  

But as to the MSM, yes it is possible that they have finally crossed the credibility Rubicon where the average citizen is concerned.  They are so openly leftist biased nowadays that even Joe Average would probably say that, "Of course they are working for the Democratic Party."

----------

2cent (01-17-2017)

----------


## Cedric

> That last hour will be the longest, like at work.


Yes and unfortunately I will be at work and will not be able to see it happen.  But I do have Obama's leave taking song picked out and I will be humming it that day . . . "Hit the road Jack, and don't you come back no more no more no more . . . . ".

----------


## Cedric

THREE!  It doesn't get any more real than that, does it?  Only three days remaining before Barack Obama slimes his way out of the Oval Office for the very last time.  Start chilling the champagne!

It occurs to me, of course, that Barack Obama won't be the only one cut loose at that time.  I'll probably post on day ZERO -- after Obama is gone -- just for symmetry purposes -- but after that I'll return to just routine posting.  It has been interesting posting something about Obama every day for the last 145 days but still that is a lot of time . . . if not a lot of effort . . .  :Cool20:   It's also why I've done almost no TPF posting other than that since I started.

Anyway a lot of people are going to be at loose ends and one group that already is, consists of those political animals in the security and diplomacy end of things for the GOP who signed declarations in 2016 self-declaring themselves to adamantly be 'Never Trumpers'.  Well, to their dismay it seems that Trump and his staff have graciously taken them at their word and whenever any of the idiots have arrogantly submitted their name for a juicy position 'advising' Trump regarding national or foreign security issues they have been told (heavily paraphrased)  "Thanks, but we will just have to try and muddle through things without your personally vital expertise, but we hear that The Home of the Whopper and the DNC are hiring.  Take your choices."  Sweet!

Oh and the leftist Washington D.C. news rag of record, The Washington Post of Fake News fame, seems to be very upset about that; which is weird considering how admiring they have been in the past of the whole 'Chickens Coming Home to Roost' scenario.  Anyway while I am not certain that this is a good link -- as the WPO seems to be fiddling with their URL address system, here's the link to the article:  https://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...=.172115a02e6f

Oh and Barack . . . tick . . . tick . . . . . . . . . . . tock.

----------


## Cedric

TWO!  Do you have Obama fatique?  Well, who the hell doesn't by now?  Yesterday the president who hates the United States of America either commuted the sentences or outright pardoned at least one traitor and one terrorist, and . . . I . . . don't . . . care.  I just can't muster any more outrage to direct at this leftist scumbag.  The angst basket is finally emptied.

Whatever he does today and tomorrow while he still retains the official power to either urinate or defecate on the United States of America, the radical leftist nation-hater IS going to do whatever he is going to do.  Some of which soon to be president Trump will be able to undo and some of which he can't; but come hell or Obama it will ALL be over and done with in a final manner two days from now.  I can wait.

That's all I have to impart about the Scum-in-Chief this morning.  You see, I am suffering from Obama fatigue; but then again, who the hell is not?

----------

MrogersNhood (01-18-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> TWO!  Do you have Obama fatique?  Well, who the hell doesn't by now?  Yesterday the president who hates the United States of America either commuted the sentences or outright pardoned at least one traitor and one terrorist, and . . . I . . . don't . . . care.  I just can't muster any more outrage to direct at this leftist scumbag.  The angst basket is finally emptied.
> 
> Whatever he does today and tomorrow while he still retains the official power to either urinate or defecate on the United States of America, the radical leftist nation-hater IS going to do whatever he is going to do.  Some of which soon to be president Trump will be able to undo and some of which he can't; but come hell or Obama it will ALL be over and done with in a final manner two days from now.  I can wait.
> 
> That's all I have to impart about the Scum-in-Chief this morning.  You see, I am suffering from Obama fatigue; but then again, who the hell is not?


He'll be trashing the place right up to the minute he's evicted.   :Geez: 


Now that's a damn shame. Remember Obama people. Remember how he did.   :Facepalm:

----------


## Cedric

ONE!  Holy Moly, only one full day remaining of Barack Obama's presidency!

I am tempted to leave this posting at that, just for aesthetic reasons, but now is a good point for a critique of the Dem Party pinhead that aspired to become the Left's Ronald Reagan.  That was Barack Obama's goal you understand with his boast that he was going to fundamentally transform this nation.  

Although Barack campaigned as a moderate back in 2008 everyone who LISTENED to the nuances of what he said and vetted his background -- which apparently almost NO leftist bothered to do -- would have KNOWN what he was really talking about.  He wanted to permanently shift this nation as far Left as Reagan managed to shift it Right.  The Leftist-Allied Mainstream Media knew this about 'candidate' Barack Obama back in 2008, by the way, which is why (aside from the Political Correctness racial issue) they freaking worshiped him.

But it was too much too soon.  Reagan?  He was simply telling the nation to return to its cultural and political roots, which were rock solid conservative in nature so far as comportment and fiscal habits were concerned, return to loving one's nation and God.  Return to respecting one another (overtly at least) and so forth and so on.  It was a RETURN to what the nation had -- in relative terms -- recently been anyway.  But with Barack and his radical administration it was a first time EVER fundamental shift hard and far Left; and the nation simply was not culturally prepared for that big of a giant step.  Obama because he really and truly is at heart a nation-hating radical went bold, far, and hard once he became president and the Dem Party, with all of their radical ideas and attitudes toward national and cultural traditions . . . bounced where the public was concerned.

It's not that the nation won't travel leftward, because clearly it will; but it is a gradual drift with prevailing currents and not a speedboat moment.  Obama gunned the engine and went for broke and -- for now anyway -- broke the Dem Party itself into pieces.  The Party will recover, obviously, but probably not for a little while, and clearly their leadership is currently clueless . . . pretty much just as clueless as Barack Obama was as a 'leader' of a nation.  Barack was too arrogant and narcissistic as a leader and it appears that the radicals who now control and run the Dem Party are molded in his image.

Sweet!

Hey Barack Obama, you pinhead!  Enjoy your last full day EVER as a radical leftist with meaningful POWER.  Oh and prepare to . . . piss off!

----------

2cent (01-19-2017),Dana (01-21-2017),MrogersNhood (01-19-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

29 hours! Great post @Cedric!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:   Obama gunned the speedboat and smashed it to bits. 

I like that analogy. I wonder what kind of traitorous crap Obama will pull today. Think he's peed on the oval office carpet yet?

----------


## Cedric

> He'll be trashing the place right up to the minute he's evicted.  
> 
> 
> Now that's a damn shame. Remember Obama people. Remember how he did.


Oh no doubt.  In his heart of hearts, even though he was raised as a rich kid -- he went to an expensive private school in Hawaii -- he is at heart a street punk style thug.  I am certain that he and Michelle have carved their initials in a few priceless historical treasures and that his spoiled rotten girls have deliberately broken a few things; just to let people, who will never talk, know that the Obamas once were in residence.  

That's their nature as evinced by the last eight years of Barack Obama deliberately doing everything he could to destroy this nation.

----------

Dana (01-21-2017)

----------


## Cedric

> 29 hours! Great post @Cedric!   Obama gunned the speedboat and smashed it to bits. 
> 
> I like that analogy. I wonder what kind of traitorous crap Obama will pull today. Think he's peed on the oval office carpet yet?


Thanks!  Yes he's probably peed on the carpet and wiped his rump on the copy of the bust of Churchill which he keeps/kept in his and Michelle's private rooms somewhere.  It's symbolic of course as to how he's treated this nation itself for the last eight years.  But today is it.  Nice!

----------

Dana (01-21-2017)

----------


## Cedric

ZERO!  Liftoff!  We have liftoff of the Trump Administration! OoooooooRaaaaaaahhhhhhh!

Well, actually and as of this posting we officially have got 5 hours and 26 minutes remaining to Barack Obama's presidency, which is why I selected Trump's swearing in ceremony as the official hand-over time slot.  I will be at work, earning a living, and paying taxes on that income when Obama's political house of cards officially tumbles down around his huge Dumbo style ears and The Donald becomes president.  

Having a job and paying taxes?  Well obviously I am not an Obama supporter, and that pretty much tells the tale in an encapsulation.  The nation got tired of hard core liberalism, including the notion that forty-five percent or so of the nation's adult population SHOULD live off the work and honest sweat of the rest of us.

Anyway I have my send off music selection ready for Barack Obama:  Im not all that good at this, but let me see if I can embed it here:




Here are the lyrics:  

What you say?

*(Hit the road Jack and don't you come back no more, no more, no more, no more.)


(Hit the road Jack and don't you come back no more.)
*
Woah Woman, oh woman, don't treat me so mean,

You're the meanest old woman that I've ever seen.  I guess if you said so I'd have to pack my things and go. 


*(That's right)
*
What you say?

*(Hit the road Jack and don't you come back no more, no more, no more, no more.)

(Hit the road Jack and don't you come back no more.)*

Now baby, listen baby, don't ya treat me this-a way.  Cause I'll be back on my feet some day.

*(Don't care if you do 'cause it's understood)

(you ain't got no money you just ain't no good.)
*
Well, I guess if you say so I'd have to pack my things and go.

*(That's right)
*
What you say?

*(Hit the road Jack and don't you come back no more, no more, no more, no more.)*

_(Hit the road Jack and don't you come back no more.)…
_
Sigh . . . it's been the looooooooongessssssssssssssssst eight years . . . EVER.

Welcome to the presidency Donald Trump.

----------

Daily Bread (01-22-2017),Dana (01-21-2017)

----------


## Dana

> Thanks!  Yes he's probably peed on the carpet and *wiped his rump on the copy of the bust of Churchill which he keeps/kept in his and Michelle's private rooms somewhere.*  It's symbolic of course as to how he's treated this nation itself for the last eight years.  But today is it.  Nice!



I was pondering the rump  wiping .....lmao, sorry....
I offer the hypothesis that rump wiping was another way to alleviate butt hurt

----------


## Cedric

> I was pondering the rump  wiping .....lmao, sorry....
> I offer the hypothesis that rump wiping was another way to alleviate butt hurt


Good point.  Just think about it, from here on out Barack and Michelle wake up in the morning only with the sort of fawning servants that they are willing to pay for and after eight years of having the best trained in the world 'serving them' how likely are they to get by with what passes for servants in the average household of the U.S. wealthy?

"Say what now?  I am not going to be sir and madaming you two.  I'll fetch you the type of coffee in the morning that I feel like fixing and you will drink it and otherwise shut your yaps!"

It's going to come as quite a shock to them . . .  :Geez:

----------

Dana (01-27-2017)

----------

